# What are you listening to/fav type of music



## condor888000

Weezer - Island In The Sun


----------



## civvy3840

Pennywise- Yell out


----------



## Weiner

Rise Against - Give it All


----------



## condor888000

The Presidents of the USA - Naked and Famous


----------



## axeman

matt mayes cocaine cowgirl


----------



## Zartan

Hatchet Man said:
			
		

> Goth and Industrial are usually grouped together (even though they sound nothing alike) as a Heavy Metal subclassification.
> For Industrial, think Nine Inch Nails, Skinny Puppy, Rammstein, Some Fear Factory, Jakalope (basically stuff that sounds like machines, or machine noise background, large pieces of iron being banged together)
> Goth, the only one that springs to mind is Type O Negative and Dimmu Borgir



I'm currently listening to a goth band, Bauhaus, who are often credited as being one of the first goth bands, if not the first.


----------



## condor888000

Celebrity Jeopardies. Damn funny, espically all the Sean Connery ones. ;D

http://www.smithappens.com/video_celebrityjeopardy.php


----------



## NATO Boy

Kickin' it with F-Minus (a band most punk fans might enjoy)


----------



## Alex252

Fight Music- D-12


----------



## condor888000

Well..........this thread got cut down just a bit......83 pages gone.....anyway, now....

Right Now - SR-71


----------



## youravatar

post metal, metalcore, hardcore and acousitc emo lol ( last one is lame but i get headaches after a while lol ) 

so 

alexisonfire 
atreyu
from first to last
a change of pace
and
Dallas Green are all on my high rotation

but Billy Joel's Piano Man will remain one of my all time favorite songs ever.

Cheers


----------



## baboon6

Richard Cheese- Enter Sandman

You have to listen to this guy, he's brilliant.


----------



## luck881

Rammstein - Rosenrot


----------



## AoD71

In Flames - Trigger


----------



## calno

Cradle of Filth- Fear of the Dark

The Berzerker  :dontpanic:


----------



## Wolfe

Seether- Out Of My Way

The Offsprings......many more....

Wolf


----------



## PPCLI MCpl

DOA - War


----------



## condor888000

Team 1200 - Sens Vs Islanders


----------



## PPCLI MCpl

The Blood of Cuchulainn - Boondock Saints Soundtrack


----------



## condor888000

Team 1200 - Postgame


----------



## condor888000

Peter Gabriel - Solisbury Hill


----------



## yorugua

Cecilia Bartoli - Opera Proibita


----------



## Zartan

PPCLI MCpl said:
			
		

> DOA - War


Disco Sucks!! ;D Something Better Change is a killer album!

Currently listening to Grebo (some old British style), Ned's Atomic Dustbin, Carter the Unstoppable Sex Machine, Soup Dragons, etc. Also 54-40, Pearl Jam, and the Butthole Surfers.


----------



## In the light of things

Training: The Crystal Method - Name of the Game
Duty: Rage Against The Machine - Killing In The Name Of


----------



## condor888000

Blue Rodeo - 5 Days In May


----------



## PPCLI MCpl

The ringing in my ears from last night's Bad Religion concert.


----------



## Glorified Ape

PPCLI MCpl said:
			
		

> The ringing in my ears from last night's Bad Religion concert.



The girl I'm dating met them backstage once at a show she was doing... said they were a-holes. Needless to say, I was crushed. Rancid are supposedly pretty cool guys though... ruby soho, yo.


----------



## condor888000

Nickelback - Leader Of Men


----------



## NATO Boy

Glorified Ape said:
			
		

> The girl I'm dating met them backstage once at a show she was doing... said they were a-holes. Needless to say, I was crushed. Rancid are supposedly pretty cool guys though... ruby soho, yo.



Speaking of Rancid.....

Currently playing Time Bomb


----------



## condor888000

Lost Art Of Keepin A Secret - Queens Of The Stone Age


----------



## Fishbone Jones

condor888000,

1/3 (ten of thirty) of the posts on these three pages are yours. Let's not get childish and too carried away. I'm sure there are better sites about music that you could post this stuff on. Once in a while is fine, we don't need to know what you are listening to 24hrs a day, every day. We allowed it to restart, don't wreck it.


----------



## NATO Boy

As I clean my M1 Garand....

System of a Down's Mezmerize Album


----------



## Glorified Ape

Slum Village - Fall in Love


----------



## devil39

Bauhaus.   Just got back from their concert at the Koolhaus tonight.  An excellent show, even better than their live "Press the eject and give me the tape" album.


----------



## Zartan

hOLY SH**!! i Love Bauhaus!! I just recently bought a friend Gotham!
<img src="http://i9.photobucket.com/albums/a59/Offenso/Bauhaus.jpg" alt="Image hosted by Photobucket.com">

However, I'm listening to Carter the Unstoppable Sex Machine - A Perfect Day to Drop the Bomb


----------



## NATO Boy

The Mighty Mighty Bosstones - Providence is...


----------



## RHFC_piper

For PT - Henry Rollins (Rollins Band) Weight

lots of the punk rock: Black Flag, Dead Kenadys, Misfits, Sex Pistols, Ramones, Sinisters, Dayglo Abortions, Forgotten Rebels, Distillers, etc.

As well as some heavier stuff; NIN, System of a Down, Disturbed.. (saw all of these bands in the past 3 months.. Just say NIN and Queens of the stone age at ACC... good show)

And for some odd reason... Dance and rap... I don't know why; 50 cent, Biggy, WuTang, Who da funk, Global DeeJays... etc. (can't figure that one out.)

And since I'm a piper; P&D of the RHF, Worlds Pipe comp 2005, Simon Fraser University Pipes and Drums... etc.

Hell.. I listen to everything.. even country; Shania Twain, Stompin tom, etc.


----------



## PPCLI MCpl

Hi-jack begins,

For all my fellow pipers, here is a link to the Dropkick Murphy's pipers corner:

http://www.dropkickmurphys.com/pipers/index.html

Hi-jack ends.


----------



## Cpl. Williamson

Bleed the Dream 
Rise Against
Funeral for a Friend
Underoath 

In No particular Order


----------



## bigwig

lip gloss and black - atreyu
44 caliber love letter - alexisonfire
unholy confessions - avenged sevenfold
punched in the nose - boys night out 
pull out  - death from above
the after dinner payback - from autumn to ashes
deadbolt - thrice


----------



## AoD71

Avenged Sevenfold is pretty good. I bought their cd, City of Evil, recently and I like it alot. CD's are too much these days, I paid about 30 bucks for it!


----------



## nd.07

A german band, gaining popularity in North America, ''Rammstein'', they have a new album out, ''Rosenrot''.


----------



## nd.07

Shouldve read the other posts  ..Ramm is well known..all the better.


----------



## condor888000

Amazing Grace - Dropkick Murpheys


----------



## PPCLI MCpl

The new SOAD album.   It was leaked, and it is brilliant.

Initially, I was disappointed, but after subsequent listens, I'll be the first in line at CDPlus on the morning of the 22nd.

 >

PM me if you want to know where to find the official pre-release streaming audio


----------



## devil39

Gotta love Toronto.... just caught the Dropkick Murphys last night at the Docks


----------



## armyvern

Pink Floyd: Comfortably Numb


----------



## PPCLI MCpl

System Of A Down - Lonley day


----------



## NATO Boy

Marty Stuart and Johnny Cash - Doin' My Time

On this old rock pile, with a ball and chain
They call me by a number not a name, Lord Lord
I've gotta do my time, I've gotta do my time
With an achin' heart and a worried mind

When that old judge, looked down and smiled
Said I'll put you up that river for a while Lord Lord
I've gotta do my time, I've gotta do my time
With an achin' heart and a worried mind

You can hear my hammer, you can hear my song
Gonna swing it like John Henry all day long, Lord Lord
I gotta do my time, I gotta my time
With an achin' heart and a worried mind

Well now it won't be long, just a few more days
I'll settle down and quit my rowdy ways, Lord Lord
With that gal of mine, yeah with that gal of mine
She's a waiting for me, while I've done my time


----------



## Rocky Mountain Ranger

A Finnish band called "NIGHTWISH".  Brilliance.
Rammstein  (I found Rosenrot to be weak in comparison to their previous albums)


----------



## R031button

Death From Above 1979 - "Your a Woman, I'm a Machine"


----------



## PPCLI MCpl

NOFX - No Fun In Fundamentalism


----------



## AoD71

Rocky Mountain Ranger said:
			
		

> A Finnish band called "NIGHTWISH".  Brilliance.



Nightwish is a pretty good band. I've got a few of their songs.


----------



## Nieghorn

On the subject of Dropkick Murphys, check out their faithful rendition of Green Fields of France.  Amazing.  They also do some great 'punked up' covers of traditional songs, and even have a few good ones of their own that are in that 'celtic, folk' feel (not to put down their punk tunes, as those are awesome as well), like Faraway Coast.


----------



## NATO Boy

...and "Kiss Me, I'm Sh!7Faced..." which I'm listening to now.


----------



## Steel Badger

Spent the entire DKM show in the pit.....pretty good for an old guy like me......
Was a touch under the weather next morning at 0645 muster......

Must say I like the docks as a venue................


Waiting out for this Friday night to see the Forgotten Rebels at the "Underground" here in Steel Town......


----------



## Blakey

FDNY Pipes and Drums - Going Home
Pipes & Drums of the 48th Highlanders - Amazing Grace
48th Highlanders - Maple Leaf Forever (I do not know the brass band accompanying them)


----------



## NATO Boy

NOFX - Herojuana
Gob - The Perfect Remedy
F-Minus - Sweating Blood
Rancid - Not to regret


----------



## Zartan

Blakey said:
			
		

> 48th Highlanders - Maple Leaf Forever (I do not know the brass band accompanying them)



Is that the version that was on that "For King and Country" program last year? I loved it - I recorded the ending credits just to listen to it more!!


----------



## Ex-Dragoon

Il Divo- Mama


----------



## Nieghorn

The Mars Volta - Frances the Mute


----------



## PPCLI MCpl

Corb Lund Band - The Truck Got Stuck


----------



## Baloo

PPCLI MCpl said:
			
		

> Corb Lund Band - The Truck Got Stuck



Chev got stuck, and the Ford got stuck. Got the Chev unstuck when the Dodge showed up. But the Dodge got stuck in a tractor rut, which eventually pulled out the Ford.

Only part of the song I know by heart. But I like it.


----------



## luck881

For any Nightwish fans that are interested, they fired their singer and are looking for a new one.
And if you like Nightwish, Lacuna Coil is an Italian band that does the same type of music.
I've been checking out a bunch of European music lately.  Just for a change of pace.


----------



## PPCLI MCpl

Baloo said:
			
		

> Chev got stuck, and the Ford got stuck. Got the Chev unstuck when the Dodge showed up. But the Dodge got stuck in a tractor rut, which eventually pulled out the Ford.
> 
> Only part of the song I know by heart. But I like it.



Well it was truck after truck, but we all got stuck, except the big ol' 4 x Hutterite truck.
We all bought a load of wheat and luck, but he wouldn't come anywhere near us...Mighty neighborly.

Mighty neighborly.


----------



## condor888000

LMAO, thats an amazing song......

Learning to Fly - Tom Petty

Ah memories......


----------



## AoD71

Why would they fire their singer?? She wasn't bad, not at all. But Lacuna Coil is also a pretty good band.


----------



## Ex-Dragoon

Geez thought I was the only Nightwish fan nice to see there are others .


----------



## Rocky Mountain Ranger

Don't quote me on this, but apparently Tarja from Nightwish was asking for more money etc.  The other band members decided to reject her.  HUGE loss to the band, her voice is amazing.  To keep up with the thread:

-Megaherz (along the lines of Rammstein, worth a listen).


----------



## Devon Best

Rocky Mountain Ranger said:
			
		

> -Megaherz (along the lines of Rammstein, worth a listen).



Yeah, Megaherz is pretty good.  Also, if you like some German metal, check out Eisbrecher or Oomph!.  All are pretty good, but you can still get a headache from listening to it all too long.

Right now I've been listening to a lot of the Pixies.


----------



## devil39

Just came back from seeing Against Me!  at the Opera House in Toronto.  I have probably seen a couple hundred shows and this one was definitely in my top ten!

Amazing band, excellent studio albums and twice as good live.  Incredible energy.


----------



## Earlam

Digging up the Corpses - Devil Driver


----------



## Kat Stevens

Frank Zappa- Joe's Garage


----------



## condor888000

This Is The Place - RHCP


----------



## Zartan

La Villa Strangiato - Rush. (The Trees has my favourite guitar solo)

Soon will be listening to a tender ballad of love by Spinal Tap. >


----------



## Kat Stevens

the Cream reunion... satelite radio is the sheet!


----------



## AoD71

Oh yea? I was thinking about getting a satellite radio, like the Sirius one, but they don't seem very portable. Are there any that are fairly small, that are good for carrying in your pocket and also good for running?


----------



## Kat Stevens

not unless you find a way to attach the antenna to your head


----------



## AoD71

Heh, I didn't know there needed to be an antena


----------



## Nieghorn

I'm interested in the new satellite radio myself, especially knowing how great CBC Radio 3 is going to be.  Love it's fantastic mixes when I get a chance to listen to the Saturday night broadcasts on Radio 2.

Listening to some big band via the net from Toronto's practically commercial-free Jazz 91.1.   Great stuff.  Anyone else a big band fan?


----------



## TCBF

http://music.aol.com/search/avresults.adp?query=mary%20j%20blige

"Family Affair"  Mary j. Blige.

Tom


----------



## muskrat89

James Blunt - Back to Bedlam


----------



## AoD71

Sevendust - Damaged
Spineshank - Synthetic


----------



## NATO Boy

NOFX - Total Bummer (aka Go Away, sunny day!)


----------



## axeman

??? : MOZART ODE TO JOY


----------



## PPCLI MCpl

The Offspring - Can't Repeat


----------



## Kat Stevens

Blue Oyster Cult- Veteran of the Psychic Wars


----------



## condor888000

Boxcar Racer - Elevator


----------



## Pea

Who You'd Be Today - Kenny Chesney


----------



## NATO Boy

System of a Down's new album Hypnotize


----------



## 1913_kicks_ass

ââ„¢Â¥John Lennon - Happy Christmas (War is Over)ââ„¢Â¥


----------



## Zee

John Coltrane's Album - A Love Supreme


----------



## Mojo Magnum

gwen stephani      Luxurious

hoo aahh


----------



## Kat Stevens

Just finished  Judas Priest- British Steel;  Jumped over to
                   Iron Maiden- Number of the Beast.....

The neighbours hate Saturday mornings.... >


----------



## condor888000

The Offspring - The Kids Aren't Alright


----------



## Earlam

Just finished up Nazareth's greatest hits...

Switching over to a little Stone Sour.......

Get Inside - Stone Sour


----------



## baboon6

Musical Youth- Pass The Dutchie


----------



## armyrules

Cradle Of Filth - Her Ghost In The Fog


----------



## youravatar

In Flames - Man Made God

Rammstien - Rosenrot

Atreyu - Demonology and Heartache

System of a Down - Tentative

Death From Above 1979 - Black History Month

Wolf Parade - I'll Belive in Anything


----------



## condor888000

Clapton - Layla


----------



## Pte_Martin

Listing to maple leafs playing the penguins... Crosby's first game in Canada


----------



## Sh0rtbUs

Speaking of Crosby, Im listening to some Crosby, Stills and Nash right now.  ;D


----------



## Zartan

Pop Will Eat Itself - Ich Ben Ein Auslander
Talk Talk - New Grass
Ween - You Were the Fool


----------



## Kal

Drowning Pool - Let The Bodies Hit The Floor


----------



## AoD71

Celldweller - Switchback
Spineshank - New Disease


----------



## NATO Boy

Bloodhound Gang - Foxtrot Uniform Charlie Kilo


----------



## Kat Stevens

Break like the Wind- Spinal Tap


----------



## Blakey

Irish Rovers (?)
Fu** You I'm Drunk

Edit: So as not to start new posts in this thread tonight, I'll just edit this one.

Stompin Tom Connors: I've been everywhere man.
Terry Kelly: A Pittance Of Time
Great Big Sea: When I'm Up (I Can't Get Down)
Once again, The 48th Highlanders: The Maple Leaf For Ever!


----------



## PPCLI MCpl

Protest the Hero - Blindfolds Aside


----------



## condor888000

Downward Dance - Treble Charger


----------



## Sf2

I've started buying Concert DVD's.  Those in my collection so far include -

Eagles - Hell Freezes Over
John Mayer - Any Given Thursday
Coldplay - Live 2003
Phil Collins - Farewell Tour: Live in Paris


----------



## NATO Boy

Ragdoll Kung Fu Theme (HL2 fans know what I'm talking about)

real name: Chi Power - Wu Tang?


----------



## The Gues-|-

Doesn't Remind Me - Audioslave! :dontpanic:


----------



## armyrules

Hey guys/gals I got a question for anyone that has an answer. I have just recently got into Jazz music and I was wondering if anyone can recommend any essential albums to kinda point me into the right direction, Thanks for all answers


----------



## the 48th regulator

Here is a great place to start,

91.1 Jazz FM from Toronto,

Fantastic station I listen to at work, when not on my iPod.

dileas

tess


----------



## armyrules

thanks the 48th regulator I listen to a station 103.3 fm cbc radio 2 they have a jazz show on form 10:00pm to midnight called ""After Hours" really good stuff and thanks agsin for the station!!


----------



## the 48th regulator

you got it brother,

that station has 24 hour Jazz and is world renound, right here in our backyard even!


dileas

tess


----------



## armyrules

Thanks who do you listen to?


----------



## geo

Wynton Marsalis offers some good listening
Dizzy Gillespie also offers some good classical jazz.


----------



## Mappy

Hi There,

Anything by Charlie Parker, Charles Mingus, Miles Davis, Louis Armstrong, Thelenious(cant spell) Monk, Count Basie and countless others.

Not sure of actual albums, I just completed a course on jazz music.


----------



## winchable

After Hours with Ross Porter is probably the best thing on CBC Radio, and if you're trying to fall asleep he's got one of those voices that doesn't blare in between songs and wake you up.

As for albums, I really like Wynton Kelly, he's not really well known but he's excellent and generally is more of a featured player but always on good albums.

Wynton and Ellis Marsailis released a fun album of songs from all the peanuts cartoons and that's been one of my favourite albums.

Buddy Guy, guitar god.


----------



## armyrules

Thanks everyone for the feedback well appreciated!!


----------



## civvy3840

Boys Night Out- dreaming

Moneen- are we really happy

the fullblast- all i need is a jetpack and rollerskates


----------



## Blakey

Stompin' Tom Connors - Canada Day, Up Canada Way


----------



## gnplummer421

Guns and Roses,
The Police,
The Doors,
The Payolas,
Genesis,
Roxy Music,
Zepplin,
Pink Floyd,

Mostly stuck in the 80's I guess
Gnplummer


----------



## NATO Boy

Evergreen Terrace - Sunday Bloody Sunday (originally U2)


----------



## Kat Stevens

Def Lep- Rock of Ages


----------



## condor888000

The Offspring - Come out and play
Followed by: The Offspring - Self-esteem


----------



## winchable

A real Canadian Icon if you ask me, forget Avril and Nickelback.

Just spinning his Greatest hits Album right now, I don't know if I could put a finger on what it is, but his lyrics are very much like Bob Dylan's in that you get a story every time and it seems like every song puts an image or a scene in your head.

The best example off the top of my head is "Helpless" (actually by Crosby, Stills, Nash and Young) but man, if that doesn't paint Northern Ontario out for you.
Kind of nails the feeling you get sitting in a coffee shop in North Ontario (anywhere the North really) breathing a deep sigh and going "ah...hell."


----------



## Jungle

Che said:
			
		

> A real Canadian Icon if you ask me...


Agreed; his Unplugged album is one of my all-time favourites.


----------



## swanita

Quality music...unlike a lot of the stuff "produced" nowadays!


----------



## Cloud Cover

Che: thats hwy 17 west (Blind River) he's singing about. His dad was a railway worker at one time. Young is one hell of a guy, the story of his life outside of his music is incredible, especially with respect to his son. He has certainly had his share of trouble lately though- not related to his music, family or politics: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Lionel,_LLC

Cheers


----------



## Fishbone Jones

whiskey601 said:
			
		

> Che: thats hwy 17 west (Blind River) he's singing about. *His dad was a railway worker at one time.* Young is one hell of a guy, the story of his life outside of his music is incredible, especially with respect to his son. He has certainly had his share of trouble lately though- not related to his music, family or politics: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Lionel,_LLC



That may be true, but his main claim to fame was as a journalist and a hockey commentator during the 50's. He was inducted into the Hockey Hall of fame for it.

I've enjoyed Neil since he was with Buffalo Springfield, in the 60's. He's a classic.


----------



## matty101

breathing a deep sigh and going "ah...hell."



[/quote]

LOL so true.  I saw CSNY a few years back at the ACC.  Those guys still rock hard ( I think they could make it through basic) The last song was "Keep on rockin in the free world" with a huge Canadian flag back drop.
One of the best shows I've seen.


----------



## Sh0rtbUs

His "Harvest Moon" album was a classic. I've been listening to it since the mid 90's, and its still just as appealing as ever.


----------



## Fishbone Jones

matty101 said:
			
		

> breathing a deep sigh and going "ah...hell."
> LOL so true. * I saw CSNY a few years back at the ACC.  * Those guys still rock hard ( I think they could make it through basic) The last song was "Keep on rockin in the free world" with a huge Canadian flag back drop.
> One of the best shows I've seen.



I think you saw Neil Young and Crazy Horse. CSNY were formed from Crosby who had been a member of the Byrds, Nash who was in the Hollies, and Stills who had been part of Buffalo Springfield. Young, also of Buffolo Springfield, joined them for Woodstock in 69. The group as a whole broke up in 70, reformed in 74, for a summer tour. They broke up at the end of the summer and CSN reformed by themselves in 77, without Young.


----------



## matty101

yeah you're right but it was CSN&Y.  It was a tribute to the whole 9/11 thing.


----------



## matty101

Are there any tour dates coming up?


----------



## condor888000

Well, figured I'd give this a quick kick to the top.

Benzin - Ramstein


----------



## PPCLI MCpl

Protest The Hero - No Stars Over Bethlehem

then

The Offspring - DUI


----------



## Sh0rtbUs

"Knife party - Deftones" right now, 

"The Fragile - Nine Inch Nails" is coming up next..


----------



## Baloo

Piper said:
			
		

> "If this is Austin" - Blake Shelton
> 
> That's right, I like 'soft' country songs.



Its alright, muffin. You're not the only one.

"Remember When" - Alan Jackson.


----------



## BCCanuck

AC/DC
Dr. Dre
Snoop Dogg
Eminem
Common
Obie Trice
Red Hot Chilli Peppers
etc...


----------



## winchable

Gonna dredge this sucker up,

It'd be amazing if he'd tour again matty but he just suffered an aneurysm, 2 of the 3 people I know who suffered aneursms have died as a result so I'd be psyched if he just lived period.

Listening to "After the Goldrush" right now, this is what music should be, there is no reason Bob Dylan should be more famous than Neil.


----------



## TCBF

"nails the feeling you get sitting in a coffee shop in North Ontario (anywhere the North really) breathing a deep sigh and going "ah...hell.":

- The 'Hoito' in Thunder Bay.

On my 'Woodstock" double LP, (33 1/3) they announce them as CSN&Y.

I like 'Powderfinger' lately, though 'Harvest' got played a lot in Da Ranks, Ledra Palace Hotel, in Cyprus, 78/79.

Tom


----------



## winchable

Tom, just got shivers, I've been to the Hoito and that is the only restaurant I've been to in Thunder Bay.

Thought it's not what I thought of at first though,
What "Helpless" made me think of first was this place in Sault St. Marie, I cna't remember the name but it had a "typical" fifties diner feel(big puffy boofs with very cream colours) and it was a shitty day in January; I had to clear driveways that morning and all I could feel was "There's no point, it's just going to snow right over."

Oh man..Canada's too small.


----------



## TCBF

"Oh man..Canada's too small."

- Yeah, Che, unless you have to drive from Petawawa to Thunder Bay to go on leave in the winter!

 ;D

1.  Wake up in Barracks F16 (8CH(PL)), load car and start driving.  It is snowing.  I am hungover.
2.  Neil Young on the cassette player.  Run out of windshield washer in Mattawa.
3.  Still snowing in North Bay.  Still hungover.
4. Pull into Laurentian University, RV with buddy from Thunder Bay (doing his masters at Laurentian, now prof in Kelowna).  Still hungover.
5.  Go to Students Union Pub to plan trip.  Hydrate seriously with C2H5OH  5% solution in a hops base.
6.  Wake up next day.  Still hungover.
7.  Start driving.  Still snowing.
8.  Pull into SSM, still hungover, still snowing, Niel Young still on the cassette player.
9. Heavy snow.  Player eats Neil Young.  Steely Dan subs.
10. OPP close Hwy 17.  Find a roadside motel with an arrangement with the Liquor Licence Act of Ontario.
11.  Hydrate to replaced sweat caused by driving in snowstorm and dealing with the Neil Young eating cassette player.
12.  Wake up in motel.  Drive to Thunder Bay, still hung over.
13.  Return Trip: Just read up the list.  On eastbound leg, Bee Gees ('Main Course") replaces eaten Steely Dan.

Repeat the next Christmas (1981?)

Regards,

Tom


----------



## winchable

Oh brother you can't make that shit up.

I have many, many friends in the UK who think Canada is an exotic land, miles away from an inconvenience and when you try and explain to them that living here is really just a series of very cold inconveniences (many of which result from too much Keith's..don't start ;D ) set to a decent soundtrack they tell you that they think Mounties are "cute in their red uniforms and it can't be all that bad."

If you don't mind I'm going to copy and paste that little speil and send it to a few of them with some changes.


----------



## TCBF

No Probs.  Someday I will RoadLog Thunder Bay to CFRS Cornwallis in the winter - done in one trip because I could not fall asleep after I woke up in the passenger seat  0800 New years Day 1986 as my car was spinning off Hwy 11 at warp factor 7 someplace east of Kapuskasing.  Fellow instructor Rod _____ was driving.  Had to dig out through a window. Coffee all over the inside of the crew compartment.  Went for a walk at -35 and found a guy to pull us out using a schoolbus and chains.  OPP saw schoolbus on road on NYD, thought they would stop for a chat...

We had left from a NYE party. Stopped at my parents and my Mom made us 1800 miles worth of sandwiches.

 ;D

Hey Rod, you out there?

 ;D

Tom


----------



## Unknown C/S

Tom,
I made the journey from back east to T Bay in the middle of January awhile back. Heading for Winnipeg. (solo) I stopped in Terrace Bay as the OPP had closed the highway due to a moose strike (I never sat in on the "moose awareness briefing") It was -36 and I was thankfull I was not a brass monkey...., I decided to grab a coffee at the only restaurant open in town. Thinking I'd strike up a conversation and pass time I asked a local seated beside me, "what do people in northwestern Ontario do all winter?"
Without any hesitation or trace of a smile replied matter of factly; "drink beer and watch hockey"
It was a Revelation.........I had found Shangira-la


......And now you know the rest of the story.

Andy

P.S  My eaten Guess Who tape also lies on the side of hwy 17. I can't help thinking that hundreds of years from now all those audio tapes will be found and people will speculate that it was some type ancient offering to the hwy gods to ensure a safe fossil fuel powered land journey across the Canadian shield


----------



## NATO Boy

Sorry, Piper, but the MudMen's sirens are sweetly singing into my ears at the moment.

Check out their first album; Dropkick Murphys and Real McKenzies' fans won't be disappointed with this offering.


----------



## Pea

"When I get Where I'm Going" - Brad Paisley and Dolly Parton 

 ;D


----------



## Baloo

Card_11 said:
			
		

> "When I get Where I'm Going" - Brad Paisley and Dolly Parton
> 
> ;D



Thats a good song. 

Check out "Honky Tonk Badonkadonk" by Trace Adkins. Or "She Thinks My Tractor's Sexy" by Kenny Chesney.


----------



## Kat Stevens

Empire Records- OST


----------



## TCBF

Andy, you are truly living the life of dreams....

You don't by any chance have Neil Young on 8-Track, do you?

Tom


----------



## NATO Boy

Piper said:
			
		

> Dropkick Murphys are without a doubt the best band in history,



...if not the best, then they make a hair-thin second!


----------



## Unknown C/S

Tom,

  Sorry only Box Car Willie. It is nearly impossible to find an 8 track repair facility out here. I will continue to search the scrap yards. I would travel to T Bay but I heard most of the vehicles there still have tubes in the radios. 8 track is still a couple of years away.
Without rail service the city must count on the spring ice breakup so the ships can unload supplies, (flour, sugar, salt and other sundries) 

The land that Ottawa forgot..........


----------



## stukirkpatrick

> The 'Hoito' in Thunder Bay



Hah!  


I like driving to Rockin in the Free World myself


----------



## TCBF

"The land that Ottawa forgot.........."

- No kidding.  I heard they have maps in Toronto that show James Bay going all of the way to Duluth, Minnesota - there is no Northwestern Ontario.

"but I heard most of the vehicles there still have tubes in the radios."

- EMP hardened Lada's.

 ;D

(In the background, Neil Young is singing "Wake up Mama there's a white boat commin' up the river...")

Tom


----------



## Unknown C/S

But seriously, what drew me to this post and getting back on track, the Classic rock radio station here in Thunder Bay is truly classic. (The Giant 102.5?)
Neil Young, April Wine, The Guess Who, Deep Purple, Nazereth etc. Seems to me coming through here in the late 70's I was listening to the same music. Is it retro chic? I fear not. they never changed the music collection. I may tire of listening to Neil Young's encounter in White river.....lol, but they mix it up enough. Every now and then they venture into Guns & Roses or ZZ Top (just to keep us modern)
Anyone who is from this area or spent time in NW Ontario can probably relate to the fact that not only is the music retro, Mullets, acid wash jeans and puffy hair and muscle cars are a common sight........ and hippies.
And they say PEI is a little behind
On the other hand, political correctness, human rights, environmental concerns, language laws, and all that are not big sellers in the area.
Refreshing? Frustrating? depends on the individuals mindset I guess.
I shall continue to enjoy the area for what it is (and the fishing is great)


----------



## TCBF

Fish?  By golly, I'm from there, and I never knew we had any fish!

So, all you other folks: stay away!  There are NO fish around Thunder Bay!

Tom


----------



## Unknown C/S

Fishing? did I say fish? Must have been a typo, I meant to say wish. As in, "I wish I was in Toronto so I could fish."  No angling opportinities here. stay away. go home. there is nothing to see here, turn that Rv around...........................

As Burton Cummings stated in American woman: "don't come a'knock'n round here no more"


----------



## condor888000

SR-71 - Right Now

On deck,  Nine Inch Nails - Only


----------



## fourninerzero

The Distillers and the Epoxies here.


----------



## Pea

"Believe" - Brooks and Dunn


----------



## Rocky Mountain Ranger

youravatar said:
			
		

> In Flames - Man Made God
> 
> Rammstien - Rosenrot
> 
> Atreyu - Demonology and Heartache
> 
> System of a Down - Tentative
> 
> Death From Above 1979 - Black History Month
> 
> Wolf Parade - I'll Belive in Anything




Right on brutha!!  DFA 1979 is teh AWESOMENESS.


----------



## ChopperHead

Im more of a country person myself but I like lots of diffrent kinds of music. Stompin Tom Connors is one of my favourite singers.

some of my favourite songs are:

The Zamboni song - Stompin Tom Connors

Believe in your Country- Stompin Tom Connors

Sudbury Saturday Night- Stompin Tom Connors

Know when to hold em - Kenny Rogers

Burning ring of fire- Johnny Cash

Why don't you get a job - The Offspring

Johny be good- Little Richard

La Bomba- Richie Valens

Come on Lets Go - Richie Valens

Paint it Black - Rolling Stones

Copperhead Road - Steve Earle

Indian outlaw - Tim McGraw


----------



## Kiltmann

KISS - Rock and Roll all Night (Dressed to Kill, 1975)
AC/DC - Rocker (Dirty Deeds Done Cheap, 1976)
Queen - Bohemian Rhapsody (A Night at the Opera, 1975)
My flight simulator warning me my 747 is low on fuel and I have to land. (thank god I didn't crash the plane)
Queen - Crazy Little Thing called Love (The Game, 1980)
Queen - A Kind Of Magic (A Kind Of Magic, 1986)
Queen - Tie your Mother Down (A Day at the Races, 1975, I think)
AC/DC - Thunderstruck (The Razor's Edge, 1990)
Billy Joel - Don't Ask Me Why (Glass Houses, 1980)
KISS - Detroit Rock City (Destroyer, 1976)

There. I just listed all the songs I listened to in the past hour and a half, minus my Flight Sim being dumb.

Nik


----------



## fourninerzero

Piper said:
			
		

> I've heard alot of their songs, but never got the album. I like their music quite a bit. Although Dropkick Murphys are without a doubt the best band in history,



Hear Hear. DKM is right at the top of my favorites list. Personal favorite songs include: your spirits alive, green fields of france, the auld triangle, barroom hero, forever, fields of athenry, and several others.


----------



## condor888000

Matt Mays and El Torpedo - On The Hood


----------



## civvy3840

Didn't want to start a new thread to ask this. So I was wondering what music downloaders do you use? I have been experiencing some problems with limewire (viruses) so I was wondering if there were any other good free music downloaders out there. I did a search with google but only came up with those sites were you pay $1 per song. Thanks in advance.

Oh and I'm listening to:

Taking Back Sunday- Cute without the E

From First To Last- Secrets don't make friends

Silverstein- Always and Never

Boys Night Out- Recovering


----------



## foerestedwarrior

Just Finished- Stars-Calendar Girl

Playing Now- Jack Johnson- We're going to be friends

On Deck- My Chemical Romance- Honey, This Mirror Isn't big enough for the two of us.


----------



## winchable

Well, last Wednesday I started a Music thread so this Wednesday I thought I'd start another.

I love the White Stripes,
It's their approach to rock and roll which is so refreshing, especially their earlier albums, one guitar, one set of drums.

Anyone else amazed by the fact that such a simplistic band can be so amazing?
As I said, especially their early albums, but even "Elephant" and "Get behind me Satan" are mind blowing.


----------



## TCBF

They aren't really brother and sister, they are divorced, right?

Tom


----------



## PViddy

Che,

I agree, somtimes less is more.  The WS are a great band, i am also still a big Local H fan, which also employs only ttwo band members.

cheers

PV


----------



## Glorified Ape

TCBF said:
			
		

> They aren't really brother and sister, they are divorced, right?
> 
> Tom



I'm pretty sure they're brother and sister.


----------



## winchable

They were married and divorced, the divorce papers are available on the internet.
They're somewhat eccentric and I think they refer to themselves as brother and sister, they did that for a long time too until a Detroit newspaper found the divorce papers and published them.

Less is definitely more in this case though.


----------



## PViddy

Ok wow, i was just starting to type that yes, for sure they are brother and sister, then i got curious, now i am not to sure.  The gist being, they have some pretty good music but are a little shady.

http://www.whitestripes.net/band-info.php  


cheers

PV


----------



## winchable

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_White_Stripes

Info and links for anyone interested.


----------



## Fishbone Jones

Che said:
			
		

> They were married and divorced, the divorce papers are available on the internet.
> They're somewhat eccentric and I think they refer to themselves as brother and sister, they did that for a long time too until a Detroit newspaper found the divorce papers and published them.
> 
> Less is definitely more in this case though.



Maybe they're both. Just from West Virginia!


----------



## NATO Boy

...haven't seent this thread in while...I missed reading what others listen to (helps diversify my music library, or at least makes me listen to Punk less)

Anyway,

The Distillers - Self-titled album - L.A. Girl


----------



## Hot Lips

Lately...

Green Day...American Idiot...fav song on it...She's a Rebel...love this whole CD

HL

Course there is "Sexy Rexie" Goudie ( I think I spelled that correctly, corrections welcome)...like his voice...good kid...


----------



## vonGarvin

Still listening to the Rolling Stones after all these years.  I know I'm influencing my kids when after offering brown sugar for my 5 year old's oatmeal, she immediately sings "How come you taste so good?"  Then, later, out of the blue, she sings "Talkin' bout the Midnight Rambler...."


I hope she won't need therapy


----------



## winchable

My music threads were all tossed in here,
It's those evil mods up to no good again.

Just bought John Lennon "rock and roll" and it's great, basically it's just John Lennon doing a bunch of fifties era Rock standards so it's nice in that it's divorced from his politics (damn you Yoko)

He's got a great rock voice, I never really considered it before because it's nasally but he hits a high note and it cracks just right and then he hits a really deep "elvis" line and it comes together quite well.

Also just bought George Harrison's "Concert for Bangaldesh" DVD and it's definitely my flavour of the month DVD (Queen Live at Wembley was getting worn down from being played so much) it's got a great mix of singers and songwriters that were just starting careers or at their heights (Dylan, Clapton, Billy Preston, Harrison)

And in keeping with the Beatles thing I've got going on, I've been absolutely overplaying "Sgt. Peppers" and "Abbey Road" which in my opinion are two of the greatest Rock Albums of all time.


----------



## csura2

Bloc Party (Brit Indie Rock)
The Yeah Yeah Yeahs
Broken Social Scene
James Blunt
The Stills
Flophouse!!!  ( My cousin's band, they're up and coming.  Check out their myspace page if you like Brit Rock Libertines influenced stuff:  http://www.myspace.com/downattheflophouse)


----------



## Kat Stevens

0900 this morning : Number of the Beast-Iron Maiden....the church across the street is convinced that the anti-Christ lives here.
Right now:  Machine Head- Deep Purple
Yeah, I'm old, so what?  Hysteria- Def Lep is qued up next....


----------



## Hot Lips

Huge Def Leppard fan...I guess all the kiddos are listening to what we used yo now  

Like Metallica and Kiss and ACDC...
used to be a good night out dancing to them...lol

Right now...I am listening to 3 Days Grace...thrashy stuff...

HL


----------



## condor888000

Truth - Seether

Some good stuff......and Kat, to hell with the anti-christ, you are god!!!!


----------



## Brat56

Anything from the late 60's to early & mid 70's. Like Bob Seger put it..."todays music ain't got the same soul"!
103.9 THE HAWK...favorite station.


----------



## foerestedwarrior

I will Follow you into the Dark-Death Cab For Cutie


----------



## Jantor

For me; lately its been a band called Muse. Sort of a alternative/Britpop band. I have two albums of theirs, Origins of Symmetry and Absolution. Best songs so far: New Born and Bliss (Origins of Symmetry) and Stockholm Syndrome and Hysteria (Absolution)

This is a little entertaining video with the song New Born as an example

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TwSMgRpE2W0&search=low%20flying

 8)very 8)


----------



## aluc

Wolfmother!!!  If you like ozzy, zep etc. you'll love Wolfmother. A new band with an "old" sound.


----------



## Jake

Only Fear of Death - 2Pac


----------



## NATO Boy

Rage Against The Machine - Maria







 ;D


----------



## Angela F.

I'm not listening to anything at the moment, but tomorrow the new Godsmack CD comes out...


----------



## condor888000

Run To The Hills - Iron Maiden

Trying to find something good to follow up with but can't seem to think of anything that'd fit.....:-\


----------



## gnplummer421

Police - "Ghost in the Machine"

Mark Knopfler - "Golden Heart"

Scorpions - "Crazy World"

Mmm I think I just gave away my age. ;D


----------



## Hot Lips

Pink - Stupid Girl...

I love this video and Pink's spin on reality.

HL


----------



## NATO Boy

Gob - Stepping on Dildos


----------



## Kat Stevens

Master of Puppets- Metalica


----------



## condor888000

Man Overboard - Blink 182


----------



## the 48th regulator

Carlos Puebla 

  - Hasta siempre comandante
  - de cuba traigo un canta

dileas

tess


----------



## Zartan

If I should Fall from Grace With God, by The Pogues


----------



## Kat Stevens

Cranberries- Salvation:  Next up-  Natalie Merchant- Because The Night


----------



## muskrat89

Blue October's newest album....  Foiled


----------



## Patroels

TOOL- 10,000 days


----------



## aluc

Red Hot Chilli's - Danny California


----------



## sm0ke

Patroels said:
			
		

> TOOL- 10,000 days



...can almost hear where some Lateralus tracks end and the new 10 000 days tracks begin...great album.


----------



## NATO Boy

Screaming Punk Chicks

Currently Playing --> F-Minus - Sweating Blood

Other Screaming Punk Chick bands

Distillers
Scarlet Sins
Go Betty Go - They don't really scream; but they're still considered punk chicks.


----------



## dapaterson

Avenue Q - Original Broadway cast recording

Bruce Springsteen - We Shall Overcome

Green Day - American Idiot


----------



## CADPAT SOLDIER

Lots of House, 

Paul Van Dyk (Live in London),
Armin Van Buuren (State of trance Episodes),
Tiesto (TE sets, insomnia)
Benny Bennassi (California Dreaming 2004),


----------



## Sh0rtbUs

After a 5 year wait since the release of "Lateralus", "10,000 Days" was just released by Tool. I picked it up, and I'm not disappointed.

(oops, just realized this album has been mentioned twice already. Oh well, its worth the 3rd  ;D  )


----------



## karl28

On my way back from the gym I had Big shiny  Tunes 9 in the car great CD for people who like that kind of music


----------



## NATO Boy

Just heard "Storm in a Tea Cup" from the new Chili Peppers album "Stadium Arcadium." Sounds like something from their old-skool days.


----------



## fourninerzero

currently im listening to stan rogers northwest passage, great song.


----------



## PViddy

Eagles of Death Metal 
Hard-Fi
Death from Above 1979
Hawksley Workman

cheers

PV


----------



## Jonny Boy

metallica nothing eles matters, just about to switch to unforgiven


----------



## condor888000

Standing All Alone - Not By Choice

Good song to get the blood pumping when you're driving...


----------



## Pea

The All-American Rejects   -  Move Along

I am completely hooked on this song...


----------



## TMM

I'm pretty much a classic rock fan.

Right now I've got Springsteen's "Sherry Darling" on the iPod.


----------



## Kat Stevens

AC/DC- For Those About To Rock


----------



## Hot Lips

Good tunes Kat


----------



## Pea

Hips don't lie - Shakira feat. Wyclef Jean


----------



## Hot Lips

I am listening to MudMan listening and watching recruiting vids over and over and over again...someone please stop the pain  :brickwall:  

HL


----------



## Kat Stevens

Silent Lucidity- Faith No More


----------



## civvy3840

Hot Lips said:
			
		

> I am listening to MudMan listening and watching recruiting vids over and over and over again...someone please stop the pain  :brickwall:
> 
> HL



haha, getting a little bored?

I am also watching recruiting videos


----------



## condor888000

Listening to "Parachutes" by Pearl Jam off the new album, so far, it seems to be a pretty good one.


----------



## NATO Boy

The Cribs - Martell

...or that song from the Telus Commercial with the parrot

"...someone's got their eye on you, yeah, don't you know...
...whoah oooohhhhh"


----------



## Kat Stevens

Been Caught Stealin'- Jane's addiction


----------



## Hot Lips

INXS...JD was just on C100 for an interview...
I believe they play Hali tonight...

HL


----------



## Kat Stevens

Kat Stevens said:
			
		

> Silent Lucidity- Faith No More



my mistake, Queensryche, not FNM....too loud for too long make Kat go something, something.... 8)


----------



## AFireinside13

For those of you who like Linkin Park, Mike Shinoda's side project Fort Minor is really good. It's Hiphop minus the 'Gangsta'.  Usually not a fan of this genre of music, but this is really good.


----------



## DraketheDuck

Def Leppard


----------



## Hot Lips

Love Def Leppard, Drake which CD/song?

HL


----------



## Kat Stevens

The Clash- London Calling
The Ramones- End of the Century up next


----------



## condor888000

Its been mentioned a couple times already, but I'm listening to the new Tool cd.

I'm not a big fan, bt it is quite good......

Jambi - Tool


----------



## DraketheDuck

CD - Def Leppard Greatest Hits 1980 - 1995 Vault
Fav Song - Animal


----------



## devil39

The Red Hot Chilli Peppers new album Stadium Arcadium.  Great album, track 4 from the first disk is "Stadium Arcadium" and it is the best tune on the album in my opinion.


----------



## condor888000

Yeah, I've heard it was an amazing album, kinda cash strapped and can't afford it now though...

Inna Gadda De Vida - Iron Butterfly


----------



## NATO Boy

Two words:  Studium Arcadium

If you're a Red Hot Chili Peppers fan, this definitely an awesome album! I got it for my birthday this past Friday.


----------



## grayman

Me first and the gimme gimmes any one of their covers is always good.
Any old Ska is good too:English beat,
                                   The Selector,
                                   Specials, etc.
Rancid is always good in a pinch.


----------



## Ashes

Slayer - Raining blood  >


----------



## condor888000

Feel Good Hit Of The Summer - QOTSA


----------



## Jake

More Human Than Human- White Zombie


----------



## civvy3840

Right side of the bed-Atreyu

Up next is...
Corseting-Atreyu


----------



## misfit

New Pearljam - Life Wasted


----------



## fourninerzero

Emo Kid- adam and andy. so so funny.


----------



## Bruce Monkhouse

My freshly arrived Cd from my favourite Canadian band.....Fist. Anyone in Petawawa/ Pembroke in the late 70s/ early 80's would remember this band. First time I saw them was on base at the Grenade Club and many times after that at the Embassy in Pembroke.
Even a song dedicated to an American soldier in Kuwait called ""Out Here In The Desert".
The website is in my tag-line.
Bruce


----------



## condor888000

I've got an oldie here but its a goodie...

Sweet Emotion - Aerosmith


----------



## sgtdixon

On a big rockabilly/psychobilly kick of late

Black Roses- The Matadors
.38 Calibre Divorce- Big John Bates and the VooDoo Dolls
The Long Road- Tiger Army

hey fourninerzero, you done with my zombie night in canada set yet?


----------



## Kat Stevens

The Clash- Train in Vain,  next
              - Guns of Brixton


----------



## Kal

Children of Bodom - Are you dead yet?
Dry Kill Logic - Rot
Korn - Coming Undone
NothingFace - Ether


----------



## Hot Lips

Sexy Rexy Goudie...God he's a cutie...wish I was groupy age again...lmao

HL


----------



## _TheSaint_

THE HAMPSTER DANCE!!!! Hampton and the Hampsters

I keed I keed.

Metric- Combat Baby

Metric is the best band right now and they're Canadian and not enough people know just how good they are.


----------



## condor888000

I Bet You Look Good On The Dance Floor - Arctic Monkeys

I HATE this song, but its stuck in my head, and I need to get it out.....

Now that those regretable 3 mins are over,

Invisable Man - TOAD


----------



## Kat Stevens

Stop This Game- Cheap trick
Since I Been Lovin' You- Led Zep.....Have i mentioned lately that satelite radio kicks a$$  ?


----------



## Jack O.

Gowan- You're A Strange Animal (Driving Music)

Skynard- Tuesday's Gone & Sweet Home Alabama

Journey- Anyway You Want It


Sister Christian- Motoring (What's your price for flight?)


----------



## Kat Stevens

I've Seen All Good People- Yes


----------



## angeie

Shawn Hlookoff - Soldier

Barenaked Ladies - Everything

Brothers Creegan - Anything

Maybe I am biased to these three artists and groups ;D  All of them rock!


----------



## civvy3840

I've been home listening to classical music all day...I love it! ;D

right now is Ave Maria by Mozart

next is turkish march by Mozart

followed by some Fur Elize by beethoven


----------



## AFireinside13

Three Days Grace - Animal I Have Become
Billy Talent - Devil in a Midnight Mass

Pretty much anything by Killswitch Engaged.


----------



## NATO Boy

Hot Hot Heat - You owe me an IOU


----------



## Hot Lips

Green Day - American Idiot - Jesus of Suburbia...now Holiday

 ;D
HL


----------



## misfit

Black Sabbath - Evil Woman  >


----------



## Koenigsegg

Rammstein  -  Sonne


----------



## Kat Stevens

Just gave these new guys "Wolfmother" a listen......Hallelujah, rock n roll is not dead after all!


----------



## Mike Baker

Drowning Pool - Let the bodies hit the floor!


----------



## wildman0101

:rofl: bill cosby (casette tape)
bout his younger day as a kid in harlem
built himselve a derby car and tested it out on the hill behind his complex
as he got half way down heard sirens behind him
he looked over his shoulder and there was nine million cop cars chasing hom down the hill
they all pulled him over and wrote him a speeding ticket
weird huh thats before he became dr huxtable
goin for cold one ,,,i be back
                                                scoty


----------



## condor888000

Brave New World - Iron Maiden


----------



## big bad john

Crosby Stills Nash and Young


----------



## Kate723

Adam Gregory :-* Get it on


----------



## devil39

Against Me! - "Those Anarcho Punks are Mysterious"

http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=-6355172808293733336


----------



## Red 6

Great Big Sea - Play


----------



## Jamie.Young

Anything by The Mars Volta or Led Zeppelin 8)


----------



## AoD71

Heaven Shall Burn - The Weapon They Fear
and
Atari Teenage Riot - Speed


----------



## purple peguin

RAP RAP RAP LET ME SAY IT AGAIN! RAP
DONT CARE if you like it or not I am not commenting on your types of music.


----------



## devil39

Jamie.Young said:
			
		

> Anything by The Mars Volta or Led Zeppelin 8)



I saw The Mars Volta open for System of a Down in the Hammer.  Great show.  The Mars Volta is a very interesting group.


----------



## armyrules

I've been listening to a lot of Zeppelin and Floyd lately all great bands!!


----------



## Walsh

Right now im listening to Helloween - Back Against The Wall.. favorite bands are Helloween, Underoath, Jack Johnson and Death Cab For A Cutie


----------



## Springroll

Days of the New ~ Touch, peel and stand


----------



## rz350

Slayer- Angle of Death.


----------



## fourninerzero

Just got voices from the frontline, pretty good rap from american soldiers in Iraq. Also got the new Rise Against, awesome CD.


----------



## Rory

In Flames, Static X, Rammstein, Ensiferum, Wintersun, Dragon Force, Dream Theater, Buck 65, Clawfinger, GWAR, Rhapsody, Run DMC, and Throwdown. Just to name a few.


----------



## MikeL

Blood for Blood - Ain't Like You


----------



## Rice0031

Helloween, Sonata Arctica, Weezer, Nightwish, Dream Theater, Iced Earth, Iron Maiden, Joe Satriani, Epiphane, Machinae Supremacy, Our Lady Peace, Matthew Good Band, Rhapsody...

and lots of other good stuff


----------



## Kat Stevens

Santana-Oye Como Va


----------



## Mike Baker

I just got Godsmack's new CD Speak, it isnt that bad, but I rather Metallica or Drowing Pool.


----------



## Steel Badger

The persistant, all-pervading whine coming from the day room: "Boss Boss Boss Boss Boss Boss BOSS BOSS BOSS BOSS BOSSSSSSS!"


----------



## MJB

The new Brooks & Dunn album Hillbilly Deluxe. :nana:


----------



## Bruce Monkhouse

Steel Badger said:
			
		

> The persistant, all-pervading whine coming from the day room: "Boss Boss Boss Boss Boss Boss BOSS BOSS BOSS BOSS BOSSSSSSS!"




I've ALMOST put that sound out of my memory....


----------



## ClaytonD

This is what has been on my list lately. I'm mostly into punk music (I'm in a punk band as well) 

Against Me
- Don't Lose Touch
- Reinventing Axle Rose
- Walking is Still Honest
- Pints of Guinness Make You Strong
- Rice and Bread

Bouncing Souls 
- Kids and Heroes
- Sing Along
- True Believers
- Live to Fight
- Gone
- Hopeless Romantic

Dropkick Murphy's
- Boys on the Docks
- Spicy Mchaggis Jig
- Fields of Athenry

Flogging Molly
- Within a Mile of Home


----------



## Franko

Well I'm kinda in a different phase than before...

Gnarles Barkley
50 Cent
Blue October
Buck Cherry
Kanye West
Rihanna
Eminem


Pretty much anything that is new and getting big turn over on the radio I've downloaded.

Mind you I still listen to my Ozzy, Metalica, Iron Maiden...the staple music of a tanker     ;D

Regards


----------



## navymich

After I got past the   look when I said I had never heard of them, a friend introduced me to Tool.  Now I get  ;D because he knows that he has gotten me hooked.  

Favourites?  Most of them, but if I had to narrow it down, would definitely be: Vicarious, Schism and Pushit.


----------



## m410

Check out Vancouver legend-in-the-making Don Alder.  Start with DR DR.

http://www.donalder.com/vidclips.html


----------



## Trooper Hale

I brought three albums over here from back home, and i reckon i'm going to wear "Dallas Crane" out!
"Dirty Hearts", and "Out in Space" are my two big favorites right now. Download anything by them and you'll love it. The lead singer is best mates with the lead singer from Wolfmother although they've got different tastes. Dallas Crane is more rockabilly/blues/Aus rock.
They'r awesome


----------



## Jamie.Young

devil39 said:
			
		

> I saw The Mars Volta open for System of a Down in the Hammer.  Great show.  The Mars Volta is a very interesting group.



 Yeah, I was suppose to see them in Quebec City with the Red Hot Chili Peppers, but I can't now since my BMQ starts Sept 4 and the show is is oct 1st.


----------



## condor888000

At the moment, Rainmaker by Iron Maiden.

I just picked up the Fast and Furious: Tokyo Drift soundtrack, and its decent. A lot of hip hop which I'm not big into, but a couple of the songs make up for it. Particularly the song Speed by Atari Teenage Riot. Great song.


----------



## dapaterson

Johnny Cash:  American V


----------



## fourninerzero

the salads, got to see them for free at capital Ex here in Etown. good show, smallish crowd. sucks being the opener.


----------



## Jake

2Pac (best rapper  )
Ice Cube 
Mobb Deep
Busta Rhymes
Flipmode Squad
Lost Boyz
N.W.A
and lots more rap


----------



## andpro

Jamie.Young said:
			
		

> Yeah, I was suppose to see them in Quebec City with the Red Hot Chili Peppers, but I can't now since my BMQ starts Sept 4 and the show is is oct 1st.


That really sucks, I really wanted to see the RHCP in Ottawa and was extremely angry when it was dropped from the tour.


----------



## Kat Stevens

Procol Harum and the E.S.O.- Conquistadore


----------



## luck881

I saw the Trews on the Boardwalk in Saint John the night before Canada day.  I wasn't really into them before but they rocked live.  Another good Canadian band...


----------



## mechanic_chick

Favorite to work out to : LOG ( Lamb of God ) , SOAD , Hatebreed , Godsmack. 

Anyone else into hard metal , anything like that , or good for working out bands?

Also , if you're into a little touch of punk music with a funky twist , check out : Horror Pops ( My favs songs are Walk Like A Zombi , Where They Wonder , Julia ).  Also for you Navy out there , Billy Talent released a new song : The Navy Song. It's decent.

If you're a Techno freak check out : Basshunter. My favorite Botten Anna , it has such a cool mix to it .. just imagine being played some awesome club in Europe with tons of people.


Fot those who hit the bar regularly but dislike the old , played out songs .. Tell the DJ to spin these new tracks:

Justin Timberlakes :  Sexy Back  ( yah yah JT I know , but its kind of good  :-\ )
Nelly Furtados : Permiscouis Girl ( Been out for awhile ) But Maneater is alright as well.
Chamillionaire : Ridin' Dirty. Ha ha..

Or look on billboard.com , they always have new hits out for Top 50 and such.


----------



## snowy

My list:

Dark world
Meant to live-switchfoot
Unfaithful-Rihana
Saving me-Nickleback
Turn out the lights- Nellie Furtado
Dream on- Led Zepplin
Afterglow- Inxs
Hips don't lie- Shakira
You'll think of me- Keith Urban
House of the rising sun- Animals

cheers snowy


----------



## Kat Stevens

I've been a pretty much diehard Led Zep fan for about 35 years, and I've never heard a Zeppelin cover of Dream On... You're thinking Aerosmith, from Toys inthe Attic, long before they became corporate whores.

Back on topic; right now;
 Plain Jane- Sammy Hagar (not Van Hagar)
 Lovin' You Sunday Morning- Scorpions


----------



## mechanic_chick

Dream on... By Zep?!       oh my..

I saw Aerosmith in concert recently with my Dad , and we were both disapointed! It's too bad , they did all of their new songs and about 4 old ones. 150 bucks for that! Yeesh. The opening act , Lenny Kravitz was amazing.

Oldies But Goodies:

Run Around Sue - ( Not sure who sings this but its a catchy beat )
Hard Days Night - Beatles
Born to be Wild - Steppenwolf
We Gotta Get Out Of This Place - The Animals
You Sexy Thing - Barry White
Can't Get Enoguh Of Your Love Baby - Barry
Spirit In The Sky -   ?
Why do you build me up , Buttercup baby - Foundations
Rock myself to sleep - April Wine


See , even us youngin's still listen to this stuff


----------



## snowy

Kat Stevens said:
			
		

> I've been a pretty much diehard Led Zep fan for about 35 years, and I've never heard a Zeppelin cover of Dream On... You're thinking Aerosmith, from Toys inthe Attic, long before they became corporate whores.
> 
> Back on topic; right now;
> Plain Jane- Sammy Hagar (not Van Hagar)
> Lovin' You Sunday Morning- Scorpions



True... but sounds better when the Led Zeppelin band performs the Aerosmith song-Dream on.
well that's my personal opinion. I am not a Led Zeppelin diehard fan, just like some of thier songs.


----------



## CanadaPhil

I  have been listening to this new band "FLYLEAF" from Texas that is just starting to get a lot of airplay down south right now and they also just started on the US MTV circuit. 

I never would have heard of this band if not for Sirius Satellite Radio (specifically Octane Channel 20 where my radio is 75% of the time now)

Its not for everyone. Its a little on the dark and heavy side. 

The lead singer is about 5' 1" tall and weighs 95 lbs soaking wet, but she can belt out a guttural scream that would make your blood curdle. (See "I'm So Sick")

They have 3 videos so far, which I found on Youtube.  

“Fully Alive”
http://youtube.com/watch?v=FW7_ZPZz0i8&search=flyleaf

I’m So Sick” (Their first single)
http://youtube.com/watch?v=XvMUvPfcL1s&search=flyleaf

“Breathe Today” (This tune has not had radio release yet)
http://youtube.com/watch?v=hpWViKDrvTI&search=flyleaf


----------



## armyrules

I just got the new Slayer album Christ Illusion and it kicks major ass another impressively brutal album from one of metals greatest!! :skull:


----------



## Kat Stevens

snowy said:
			
		

> True... but sounds better when the Led Zeppelin band performs the Aerosmith song-Dream on.
> well that's my personal opinion. I am not a Led Zeppelin diehard fan, just like some of thier songs.



I'd really like to hear this, any clue where I can find it, because I've never heard of it.


----------



## WannaBeFlyer

armyrules said:
			
		

> I just got the new Slayer album Christ Illusion and it kicks major *** another impressively brutal album from one of metals greatest!! :skull:



They still exist?  They used to be up there with Metallica, Megadeth and Ozzy back in my mullet / bass playin' days.



			
				Kat Stevens said:
			
		

> I'd really like to hear this, any clue where I can find it, because I've never heard of it.


 Kat, just did a search on <a href="http://www.limewire.com/new/english/content/">Limewire </a>and I had about 7 hits...


----------



## armyrules

Yeah Mike they're still around you shold get the album if you're still into the heavy stuff /m\


----------



## Jake

> Anyone else into hard metal , anything like that , or good for working out bands?


Pain-Shut Your Mouth
Dope-Debonaire
Machinehead-From This Day
Rammstein- Du Hast, Feuer frei (or something like that)
Static X
Coal Chamber-Loco
Trapt-Headstrong (Not all that heavy but a pretty good song)


----------



## Kat Stevens

"Kat, just did a search on Limewire and I had about 7 hits..."

Downloaded 3 of them..... all Aerosmith.

Anyway, right now it's:  Cult of Personality- Living Colour, and,
                                   Silent Lucidity- Queensryche
                                   18 and Life- Skid Row


----------



## Brixxie

All good music but there are some new up and commers in the alt rock/metal that you should check out 

Neurosonic- are solar<---great new band from canada

http://www.myspace.com/neurosonic

Evans Blue
cold <--good tune 
http://www.evansblue.com/

Blue October - hate me
Hinder -lips of an angel <--sorta sad song

Oooo check out Breaking Benjamin - blow me away (halo 2 soundtrack but great band)
http://hollywoodrecords.go.com/breakingbenjamin/

and Future leaders of the world - let me out
http://www.futureleadersoftheworld.com/

edit for more bands!


----------



## armyrules

Hey guys I wasn't sure to post this but I figured tha6t other people are posting band sites I will post one of my favourite bands. The band is called Syncytia their a Heavy Metal band from Canada they're brutal check it out if your a fan of Lamb Of God or Quo Vadis heres the link:
        www.myspace.com/syncytia The singer is a buddy from highschool there is a few songs on the site to sample waht they sound like a treat for any metal head /m\!!

Happy Listenning

:cheers:


----------



## Thompson_JM

Currently Hooked on that Song By Saliva "Click, Click, Boom"


----------



## fourninerzero

I just picked up Gnarles barkley, which i really good. i also got the new Alexisonfire Crisis, which i have yet to get on to play.


----------



## warspite

Slip Knot-Spit it out


----------



## Fyuri

I might take some heat for this one, not sure how many of you guys are into Hardcore, but Alexisonfire's new album is incredible. For those of you that don't know, that "Save Your Scissors" guy (Dallas Green) is in that band, but they sound much cooler and way heavier than his solo acoustic stuff.

Oh, and I will always think Kenny Wayne Sheppard is amazing, Blue on Black is one of my favourite songs.


----------



## scoutfinch

Red Hot Chili Peppers -- Stadium Arcadium
The Scissor Sisters
James Blunt -- Back to Bedlam


----------



## TN2IC

Megaherz.. I"m into the german music.


----------



## armyrules

I'm currently listening to the new albums by Lamb Of God and Slayer

Lamb Of God - Sacrement
Slayer - Christ Illusion

Both brutally heavy albums would recommend to any metal head!! /m\

Pte. Goyer


----------



## Bo

Mostly electronic, i.e trance, techno, house, but some alternative and heavy metal.

Electronic
Paul Van Dyk
Armin Van Buuren
Tiesto
Steve Lawler
Johan Gielen

Heavy/Alternative
SlipKnot
Marylin Manson
Korn
9 Inch Nails



Check out www.shoutcast.com for every genre of music on live streaming radio


----------



## TCBF

Led Zeppelin: Kashmir


----------



## Klc

Listening to now : Down with the sickness - Disturbed. 

Whats on my mp3 player right now?

Nine Inch Nails - With Teeth, Pretty Hate Machine, Closure
Disturbed - Believe, Ten Thousand Fists, The Sickness
Drowning Pool - Desensitized, Sinner


----------



## Kat Stevens

Pink Floyd- When The Tigers Broke Free.   Gives me the heebies every time I hear it.


----------



## Mike Baker

JOHNNY CASH!! Any song by him is great!
Also I like "A pittance of time" by Terry Kelly.


----------



## Journeyman

Kenny G - - the early stuff, before he sold out


----------



## BernDawg

I like both types of music.  Country and western!  ;D
After all Nickleback is from good ol' Hannah Alberta.  
Corb Lund is worth checking out too.


----------



## Kat Stevens

Dire Straights- Brothers in Arms, then,
Blue Oyster Cult- Veteran of the Psychic Wars

  I sense a pattern developing here....


----------



## vonGarvin

A mix, or _melange_, if you will, of The Rolling Stones, The Dead Kennedys and The Cult.


----------



## Journeyman

Journeyman said:
			
		

> *Kenny G - - the early stuff, before he sold out *


Oh come on, isn't _anybody_ going to bite? It's an out-take line from that documentary, Blade 3.  

I'm more of a Joe Satriani, Pink Floyd kinda guy.


----------



## Jacqueline

I'm all about variety, but these are some faves.

Reggae: Buju Banton, Baby Cham, Beenie Man
Lost Boys, Wu Tang, Wyclef, Vybez Cartel, Erykah Badu, The Temptations


----------



## armyvern

Tears for Fears : Songs From the Big Chair


----------



## tlg

Band of Brothers - Main Theme


*Actually I'm listening to the entire soundtrack over and over and over again.


----------



## condor888000

Got some Jeremy by Pearl Jam going right now. Good stuff.


----------



## revolter

Iced Eath- Disciples Of The Lie >


----------



## Brat56

103.9 The Hawk...from Wodstock On. or anything classic 70's!


----------



## AMcLeod

My Darkest Days ------> Save Me   (my friends band)


----------



## gnome123

Classic Rock.

The Doors for the most part at the moment.


----------



## armyvern

Rammstein - Sonne:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1_JaPdqd5Aw


----------



## devil39

Tom Waits:  Orphans: Brawlers, Bawlers and Bastards.  I haven't made it past the first disc of the 3 disc set as the first disc is so good.  His cover of the Ramones "Return of Jackie and Judy" is brilliant.

Cake: Cover of Black Sabbath's "War Pigs".  A song for Cake fans not necessarily Sabbath fans.  http://www.cakemusic.com/songs/bonus/warpigs.mp3


----------



## Cronicbny

Anything that plays on CBC Radio 3

http://radio3.cbc.ca


----------



## proudnurse

Right now I'm listening to Dierks Bentley......I think that is mostly because of the concert that is on Tue night! I can't wait. 

Rebecca


----------



## JesseWZ

A lot of Ska: Most notably The Mighty Mighty Bosstones, and Streetlight Manifesto with a little Black 47 (Irish Ska band) thrown in for good measure.


----------



## Blakey

The Doors.


----------



## dapaterson

"The Last Saskatchewan Pirate" and "Carrot Juice is Murder" by the Arrogant Worms.

"The War of 1812" by Three Dead Trolls in a Baggie.

"The Grunge Song" by The Vestibules.


----------



## condor888000

The Party Song - Blink 182


----------



## fourninerzero

Im listening to alot of reggae and ska lately...

the aggrolites, the specials, toots and the maytals, matisyahu, stuff like that.


----------



## sm0ke

CanadaPhil said:
			
		

> I  have been listening to this new band "FLYLEAF" from Texas that is just starting to get a lot of airplay down south right now and they also just started on the US MTV circuit.


These guys tour with the likes of Deftones and Evanescence...and it doesn't hurt that their singer is pretty hot too lol.


In Flames - Come Clarity


----------



## CorporalMajor

Megadeth - Youthinasia
Meshuggah - Chaosphere
Crowbar - Lifesblood for the Downtrodden


----------



## BushmasterBob

Switched from Sepultura - Chao's AD to Pantera - Cowboys from hell >


----------



## CorporalMajor

Unearth - In The Eyes Of Fire
Machine HEad - The Blackening (holy crap!!! they did it again!  > )
All That Remains - Fall of Ideals
Metallica - S&M
Beastie Boys - Hello Nasty


----------



## tree hugger

I like country.  There - I'm out and I'm proud!

Just don't tell anyone!


----------



## frist one

The Who. I like the older music


----------



## cobbler

At this exact moment I am listening to 'Khe Sanh' by Cold Chisel


A great australian song about a Vietnam vet. Sends shivers down my spine

If you've never heard it before, do yourself a favour and give it a shot


----------



## Journeyman

devil39 said:
			
		

> *Tom Waits:  Orphans: Brawlers, Bawlers and Bastards. *  I haven't made it past the first disc of the 3 disc set as the first disc is so good.  His cover of the Ramones "Return of Jackie and Judy" is brilliant.



I guess I missed this when initially posted. Now _there's_ a guy who makes Joe Cocker sound golden-voiced.    And why am I not surprised in the least that you're listening to him?  

I actually prefer the 3rd disk...especially some of his stories (esp. "First Kiss." )


----------



## dapaterson

"The Internet is for Porn" - Original Broadway Cast, Avenue Q (http://www.avenueq.com/video/internetisforporn_high.ram)

"Everyone's a Little Bit Racist" - Original Broadway Cast, Avenue Q (http://www.avenueq.com/video/racist_high.ram)

The Last 5 Years - Original Off-Broadway Cast


----------



## CorporalMajor

tree hugger said:
			
		

> I like country.  There - I'm out and I'm proud!
> 
> Just don't tell anyone!


It is a defense code violation to enjoy country music.




(It's ok, I like it too)


----------



## proudnurse

tree hugger said:
			
		

> I like country.  There - I'm out and I'm proud!
> 
> Just don't tell anyone!



Tree Hugger, I love Country too! You are not alone  8) I'm not terribly fussy on any music really, except I'm not a Rap Music fan. Since we are on the topic of Country, here are a few of my favourite bands and thier songs. Enjoy! 

~Rebecca~ 

Dierks Bentley ~Every Mile a Memory~ http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qp9oBLUZpDo

Kenny Chesney ~How Forever Feels~ http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=344H24I7SL4

Brad Paisley ~She's Everything~ http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pR_NncIZo9s

Lone Star  ~You're Like Coming Home~ http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bm2dvkiCbWc


----------



## rosco

Jazz  8)

Eddie Harris
Thelonious Monk
Miles Davis


----------



## Pea

The Fray

I am huge on them right now!


----------



## KwaiLo

My playlist.  Mostly ska, but some punk, hardcore, reggae, country, and the odd rap tune.


----------



## armyvern

I've got David Wilcox going in the background today. It's just one of those days.


----------



## Jacqueline

My playlist includes Tupac, Lady Saw, Eazy E, Chingy, can't forget Snoop. And Mos Def. Redman, Methodman. Okay I'll stop.


----------



## devil39

The new Tim Armstrong tune... Into action.

Great album too.


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Cfgvqras9wk


----------



## devil39

Wow!  The new Against Me! album out 10 July.  Not quite as anarcho-folk punk as their older stuff, but a wicked and rocking album with some strong political statements.

Produced by Butch Vig of Nirvana "Nevermind" and Smashing Pumpkins "Gish" and "Siamese Dream" fame.

First video is a brilliant effort.  Yet again my politics don't quite match my musical tastes.

http://ifmv.blogspot.com/2007/06/against-me-white-people-for-peace.html


----------



## Nieghorn

Right now:  "Distant Sun" by Crowded House ... great tune from my youth.  But I'm very diverse in my tastes, very much a music nerd (some say 'snob' - not totally untrue).  I can enjoy lots of stuff from Duke Ellington to Alexisonfire, loving and scrutinising everything in between.   


... song's over.  Now:  "O Valencia" by The Decemberists    (If anyone likes folk rock / old sea shanties / indie rock, I suggest you check this band out!)


----------



## a_majoor

People coming to KAF will like BFBS Radio2 102.5 FM


----------



## TN2IC

Lynard Skynard.... currently listening to.



 ;D


Give me three steps....


----------



## S.Stewart

Would-Alice in Chains.


----------



## PMedMoe

Peter Gabriel - Solsbury Hill


----------



## proudnurse

Listening to a couple Brad Paisley tunes right now  ;D

~Rebecca


----------



## Kat Stevens

In a crappy mood, it's all Nirvana all night long.... stupid Earth....


----------



## sm0ke

Isis - Syndic Calls.

really good heavy band =)


----------



## Jacqueline

Party Like A Rockstar - Shop Boyz.  (Wicked remix.)


----------



## cameron

Soca music on toronto-lime.com.


----------



## Steel Badger

Social Distortion


----------



## armyvern

Just me, myself, and Pink Floyd sitting here _'ticking away the moments that make up a dull day__.'_


----------



## Luftwaffe

Being in one of my jazz phases right now, Brandford Marsalis is playing a lot on my computer !


----------



## armyvern

All right ...

I need to get out on a date dammit  (or somethin'  >)

Hinder _Lips of an Angel_

Blue October _Hate Me_


----------



## Mike Baker

ArmyVern said:
			
		

> All right ...
> 
> I need to get out on a date dammit  (or somethin'  >)
> 
> Hinter  *Hinder* _Lips of an Angel_
> 
> Blue October _Hate Me_


There, fixed it for ya


----------



## armyvern

Mike Baker said:
			
		

> There, fixed it for ya



It's the depression setting in ... I fixed my original.   :-\


----------



## medaid

Ayo Technology. - Fidy Cent ft Just-in.


----------



## armyvern

Perking up now ... finally ... 

Scissor Sisters _I Don't Feel Like Dancing_


----------



## Rayman

Hello everybody...

Kind of random but earlier I was listening to Sister Christian by Night Ranger....


----------



## Bane

Children of Bodom!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## CADPAT SOLDIER

The New weakerthans Album is pretty good.


----------



## Kat Stevens

Springsteen concert from '79 on Sirius.


----------



## medaid

Tequila makes her clothes far off


----------



## the 48th regulator

Kat Stevens said:
			
		

> Springsteen concert from '79 on Sirius.



I am going to see Springsteen in Cleveland on November 4th.

We are a GE dealer for lamps, and I will fly down with a client to watch hima nd the E-Street band.

Wasn't much of a fan of his, however I heard he is brilliant live.

dileas

tess


----------



## Kat Stevens

Seen him 4 times live, twice with the E street Band, and twice without.  The E Street shows were far and away better, but I've never seen a bad Springsteen show.


----------



## Rayman

48th Regulator, we use GE bulbs at my work. Think you can take me to that show?  ;D


----------



## TacticalW

Recent stuff from Linkin Park is pretty damn good, this and nirvana, disturbed, priestess and yaddayadayada. I'm big on the music. 

Linkin Park - Bleed it Out 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OnuuYcqhzCE

EDIT: Seriously though... listen to it!


----------



## Rayman

Priestess is good. Im hoping theyll do a show in my neck of the woods sometime in the near future. Though with Linkin Park I liked the older stuff more.


----------



## S.Stewart

Today was a crap day in my books, so Sevendust has been cranked since I left work. Funny how heavy music seems to make everything better somedays. Right now, the play list contains songs like Enemy and Face to Face.


----------



## emmiee

the 48th regulator said:
			
		

> I am going to see Springsteen in Cleveland on November 4th.
> 
> We are a GE dealer for lamps, and I will fly down with a client to watch hima nd the E-Street band.
> 
> Wasn't much of a fan of his, however I heard he is brilliant live.
> 
> dileas
> 
> tess



It is now Nov 9. Concert has been over a while now Tess, so how was it?  Are you back yet? Should we go out looking for you?  

emm


----------



## the 48th regulator

emmiee said:
			
		

> It is now Nov 9. Concert has been over a while now Tess, so how was it?  Are you back yet? Should we go out looking for you?
> 
> emm



Hahahaha  A good time had by all, and we made quite the dent in the beer fridge!  Unlike other Canucks, I actually love American Bud, which shocked the Yanks!

I will have to say this....Everyone listen up and listen good.  Bruce Springsteen Rocks like no other man.  The E-Street Band rocks like no other band.  They played over two hours...left for two minutes, then came back for another half hour encore.  WITH NO BREAKS BETWEEN SONGS......No breaks. The Only time Bruce stopped is when someone was having a solo, he would run beside the drummer grab a sponge of water and douse himself, take a swig of water and come back to rock again.

I was not a fan before, but that was the best, best concert I have ever seen.

The next day we went to the Rock and Roll hall of fame, which was for me a Mecca!  I saw Jimi Hendrix Boots (MY Idol)  Janis Joplin's Porsche, and DeeDee Ramone's drum sticks and runners....

Life does not get better than that!!

dileas

tess

Oh ya, Michael Jackson's famous glove was there!! Priceless!


----------



## emmiee

Gee, I take it you didn't like it too much. LOL  

Glad you had a great, unforgettable time!

em


----------



## Kat Stevens

Toldya so...



BRUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUCE!!!


----------



## MedTechStudent

Favorite modern bands of all time....so excluding all that AMAZING classic rock stuff like Rush, Def Leppard, Boston, and so on...

Our Lady Peace
Third Eye Blind
Matchbox 20


----------



## SprCForr

Layla

Clapton is a god.


----------



## Jacqueline

Soulja Boy..."Crank Dat" ;D
http://www.kovideo.net/videos/c/Crank-Dat-Soulja-Boy-Lyrics/Crank-Dat-Soulja-Boy-Lyrics.html


----------



## Kat Stevens

The Clash-London Calling
  queued up:
The Police-Zenyata Mondata


----------



## Mike Baker

Disturbed - I'm alive
Metallica - Kill 'em all
Dropkick Murphys - State of Massachusetts


----------



## JAWS228

Just Finished: Warriors Code by The Dropkick Murphy's
Now Playing:  Bulls on Parade by Rage Against The Machine
Up Next: Superman Kryptonite by Three Doors Down


----------



## JAWS228

Life of a Soldier by illScarlett
*note: There's a great video of this song.  Go to YouTube and search "Life of a Canadian Soldier".
It's a modified version of the official band music video and is very well done IMHO.    An excellent tribute to all our fallen soldiers.


----------



## proudnurse

Currently, listening to a country radio station I found online. And they happen to be playing one of my favourite songs "Wave on Wave" by Pat Greene  

~Rebecca


----------



## Rayman

Velvet Revolver-Last Fight.


----------



## mckee19

our song by taylor swift.......country music


----------



## Kat Stevens

Eagles-  lots and lots of Eagles, Seven Bridges Road right now
Crosby, Stills, Nash, and Young- Southern Cross up next


----------



## q_1966

baboon6 said:
			
		

> Richard Cheese- Enter Sandman
> 
> You have to listen to this guy, he's brilliant.



I love Richard Cheese, we play his music all the time in the Galley

also like Buddy Holly, Chuck Berry, Jerry Lee Lewis, Gene Vincent, Eddie Cochrane, Johnny Cash, Ella Fitzgerald

although not listening to any music at the moment


----------



## midget-boyd91

*Shifty eyes* --- No. I didn't just have the Three Tenors playing.... never. *drops and shakes head* I'm scaring myself. :crybaby:  :-[
I need a heavy dose of Hendrix to snap myself outta this. :-\


----------



## MikeL

50 Cent w/ Justin Timberlake and Timbaland - Ayo Technology


----------



## S.Stewart

My Fustration- Coal Chamber.


----------



## TN2IC

Safety Dance - Men Without Hats
  ;D


----------



## deedster

Good one Sgt  
Right now I'm listening to Neil Young's "Heart Of Gold"...mellowing out, OH NO!


----------



## Kat Stevens

Jimmy Buffett- God's Own Drunk (live)
Warren Zevon- A Quiet Normal Life (complete)


----------



## Rayman

Warren Zevon.... man my girlfriend hates it when I sing Warewolves of London. 

I was just listening to Dragonforce Valley of the Damned. Any metal heads or Iron Maiden fans in here should seriously check this song out. The gutarists fingers are like lighting I swear.


----------



## cameron

Right now the latest releases for St. Kitts carnival.  We celebrate carnival from December to January 2nd.  You guys should check it out, great way to relieve stress after A'stan.


----------



## sm0ke

Dragonforce are nuts.  Absolutely nuts.  


In Flames - Crawl Through Knives


----------



## Jacqueline

I'm listening to this new Jamie Foxx  shiznit, it's pretty tight! 


http://music.clevver.com/video/19770/jamie-foxx-featuring-twista-dj-play-a-love-song.php


----------



## TN2IC

Miss J said:
			
		

> shiznit, it's pretty tight!



Sprechen Sie Englisch und Deutsch?


----------



## Rodahn

On now The Beatles - Get Back, 

to be followed by the Moody Blues - Im Just a Singer (In a Rock and Roll Band.)


----------



## Jacqueline

Sgt  Schultz said:
			
		

> Sprechen Sie Englisch und Deutsch?




It means this song is neato Benito! (sorry)


----------



## TN2IC

Michael Jackson - Smooth Criminal  ^-^


----------



## edgar

Alien Ant Farm - Smooth Criminal >


----------



## TN2IC

edgar said:
			
		

> Alien Ant Farm - Smooth Criminal >



I like them both.. depends on my mood I guess.  ;D


----------



## BernDawg

"Hold my Beer" - Aaron Pritchette (spelling may be off a little...)


----------



## midget-boyd91

BernDawg said:
			
		

> "Hold my Beer" -



OK

Myself, I'm listening to The Tragically Hip.


----------



## Angela F.

Godsmack - Shine Down


----------



## Jacqueline

Britney Spears' new hit....... You Want a Piece of Me. That's funky eh?  ;D


----------



## retiredgrunt45

> Britney Spears' new hit....... You Want a Piece of Me. That's funky eh?



In the literal sense, everyone already had a piece of her ;D

Budda bing budda "BANG"!


----------



## PMedMoe

retiredgrunt45 said:
			
		

> In the literal sense, everyone already had a piece of her ;D
> 
> Budda bing budda "BANG"!



Not to mention, no one really wants a piece of her anymore.....


----------



## Pte.Butt

Something in the way - Nirvana, excellent song in my opinion!  >


----------



## edgar

retiredgrunt45 said:
			
		

> In the literal sense, everyone already had a piece of her ;D
> 
> Budda bing budda "BANG"!


For christmas, I got my niece a Rage Against the Machine CD and a button that says "I fucked Brittney Spears". They'll go nicely with the nose ring.


----------



## Jacqueline

I wouldn't care if she was a prostitute, it don't make a difference behind the mic.


----------



## midget-boyd91

I'm listening to everybody's favorite Christmas record
Alvin and the Chipmunks ... thats right  8)

Merry ho ho everybody


----------



## Nfld Sapper

AH BAH HUMBUG to you


----------



## midget-boyd91

The NFLD Grinch said:
			
		

> AH BAH HUMBUG to you



  :-*  Careful now, St.Nick'll give you a lump of coal under your pillow... then you'll have to deal with Greenpeace.
(please note the hours of work put into surgically placing a santa hat on 'the scream.')


----------



## Nfld Sapper

Hey nice work there.


----------



## TN2IC

uncle-midget-clause said:
			
		

> :-*  Careful now, St.Nick'll give you a lump of coal under your pillow... then you'll have to deal with Greenpeace.
> (please note the hours of work put into surgically placing a santa hat on 'the scream.')




Greenpeace will yell at you for using coal to heat the place. You should of use wind power these days.  ;D


----------



## midget-boyd91

Sgt  Schultz (SANKT NIKOLAUS) said:
			
		

> Greenpeace will yell at you for using coal to heat the place. You should of use wind power these days.  ;D



Well in that sense, I guess Greenpeace really is doing things to better the environment. All that hot air that comes out of their face holes is heating thousands of homes around the world. Nice and toasty here.. but I wish they'd invest in some breath mints.


----------



## JBoyd

Getting in the Xmas mood...

All I Want For Christmas - My Chemical Romance


----------



## Lazarus**

Relaxing to some wicked Drum N Bass.

Chitown Underground (Live Mix)


----------



## MikeL

36 Crazy Fists - Bloodwork


----------



## TN2IC

JBoyd said:
			
		

> Getting in the Xmas mood...
> 
> All I Want For Christmas - My Chemical Romance




Cheech and Chong - Cheech's Christmas Story   ;D


----------



## Jacqueline

Mr. Vegas- "Taxi Fare" lalala


----------



## JAWS228

Alexisonfire-This Could Be Anywhere In The World


----------



## Roy Harding

Corb Lund - "Horse Soldier"

I can't believe nobody has mentioned (that I noticed) this fine artist here.


----------



## JBoyd

Roy Harding said:
			
		

> Corb Lund - "Horse Soldier"
> 
> I can't believe nobody has mentioned (that I noticed) this fine artist here.



Unfortunately there are some great Canadian bands that are off the radar by many folks... plus I never thought that 'Hurtin Albertans' would provide them with more followers


----------



## Roy Harding

JBoyd said:
			
		

> Unfortunately there are some great Canadian bands that are off the radar by many folks... plus I never thought that 'Hurtin Albertans' would provide them with more followers



"Hurtin Albertans" kinda says what needs to be said.

Seriously, folks - if you haven't heard this band, I highly recommend it.  Start with "The Truck Got Stuck", then "Five Dollar Bill", and move on from there.


----------



## Rayman

Roy Harding said:
			
		

> "Hurtin Albertans" kinda says what needs to be said.
> 
> Seriously, folks - if you haven't heard this band, I highly recommend it.  Start with "The Truck Got Stuck", then "Five Dollar Bill", and move on from there.



You forgot that good ol' one- Hair in my eye like a Highland Steer, spring in my step like a white tail deer!

Though if you want to talk their new album this one caught my attention:



> I wanna be in the cavalry if they send me off to war
> I wanna good steed under me like my forefathers before
> I wanna good mount when the bugle sounds and I hear the cannons' roar
> I wanna be in the cavalry if they send me off to war
> 
> I wanna horse in the volunteer force that's riding forth at dawn
> Please save for me some gallantry that will echo when I'm gone
> I beg of you sarge let me lead the charge when the battle lines are drawn
> Lemme at least leave a good hoof beat they'll remember loud and long
> 
> I'd not a good foot soldier make, I'd be sour and slow at march
> And I'd be sick on a navy ship, and the sea would leave me parched
> But I'll be first in line if they'll let me ride, by god, you'll see my starch
> Lope back o'er the heath with the laurel wreath underneath that vict’ry arch
> 
> Let me earn my spurs in the battle's blur where the day is lost or won
> I'll wield my lance as the ponies dance and the blackguards fire their guns
> A sabre keen, and a saddle carbine and an army Remington
> Where the hot lead screams with the cold, cold steel let me be a cav’lryman
> 
> Let 'em play their flutes and stirrup my boots and place them back to front
> For I won’t be back on the rider-less black (jack) and I'm finished in my hunt
> I wanna be in the cavalry if I must go off to war
> I wanna be in the cavalry, but I won't ride home no more



He seems to be into the whole cav thing when they did the video for The Truck Got Stuck on CMT they did an interview with him and he was wearing a Cav hat. 

Now if he really wanted to be Canadian he can dress like a mounted Strathcona...


----------



## BernDawg

BernDawg said:
			
		

> I like both types of music.  Country and western!  ;D
> After all Nickleback is from good ol' Hannah Alberta.
> Corb Lund is worth checking out too.



Oddly enough it appears that you didn't look far enough back.  Also mentioned earlier by another member.


----------



## Kat Stevens

Jeff Wayne's War of The Worlds


----------



## Jacqueline

I'm really enjoying "Flo Rida ft. T-Pain- Get Low" Funkiness! chicka chicka yeah yeah.

Rihanna's "Please don't stop the music" is an excellent workout song!


----------



## cameron

Miss J said:
			
		

> Rihanna's "Please don't stop the music" is an excellent workout song!



+1 A wicked tune.  

Right now i'm listening to some new releases for 2008 Trinidad and Tobago carnival which is next month, on toronto-lime.com.


----------



## TN2IC

Soldatenlieder - Ritter der Nordsee (Das U-boot Lied) 

 ;D


U-Boot building mode.


----------



## Lazarus**

Mein Teil- Rammstein


----------



## Jacqueline

I'm listening to Celine Dion right now, I like her new song "Taking Chances". 






*Does anybody know a Bomb-@$$ electric guitar song?*


----------



## TN2IC

Miss J said:
			
		

> I'm listening to Celine Dion right now, I like her new song "Taking Chances".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Does anybody know a Bomb-@$$ electric guitar song?*




Depends on what's your style...

I prefere to power riff palm muting German stuff... ie Rammstein.


----------



## cameron

Oscar Petersen tribute concert on CBC Radio 2's Concerts on Demand.


----------



## deedster

I'm all over the place, but right now it's U2.   Joshua Tree, especially like With Or Without You


----------



## midget-boyd91

My selection of the last hour or so:

*Foghat*, Slow RIde
*Carlos Santana*, Smooth
*Aerosmith*, Ragdoll and Love in an Elevator
*Rammstien*, Zerstoren(sic?)
*Joe Dassin*, Les Champs Elysees  (Don't look at me like that.. it's a catchy tune)
*Meatloaf*, Paradise by the Dashboard Light
*Johnny Cash*, God's Gonna Cut you Down
*Jimi Hendrix*, Voodoo Child, Purple Haze, All Along the Watchtower, Crosstown Traffic   (Hendrix is God)

Midget


----------



## Jacqueline

Sgt  Schultz said:
			
		

> Depends on what's your style...
> 
> I prefere to power riff palm muting German stuff... ie Rammstein.



We loves them all, you knowthat we loves them all.!

THX for that.


----------



## TN2IC

Past hour... hmm... Old Limp Bizkit stuff....  Three Dollar Bill Y'all!


----------



## vonGarvin

Gregorian chants of Agnus Dei
and Ave Maria (in latin, of course) 
Hey, it's Sunday, right?

(Actually, I find the Gregorian chants to be rather relaxing)


----------



## Luncia

I'm currently just listening to what's on the local radio. Seems I left the mp3 at home by mistake.  :brickwall:


----------



## Mojo Magnum

Nothing but Halo 3 Soundtrack.  The same song called "Remembrance" on repeat.  Over, and over it's like one long relaxing tune.   

Halo Sweetness


----------



## MARS

CBC radio was just playing the Sex Pistols a few minutes ago....wasn't expecting that.


----------



## Pikache

Nick Warren - Live @ Lush, Ireland (24.11.07)

2 hours of smooth progressive house


----------



## Teflon

As always - the voices in my head sing regimental songs


----------



## Pikache

Daft Punk - Live@Bercy, Paris 14.06.07

http://verybestdjsets.net/Artists/Daft-Punk/Daft_Punk_-_Live_at_Bercy__Paris__14.06.2007_Part001--www.verybestdjsets.net.mp3
http://verybestdjsets.net/Artists/Daft-Punk/Daft_Punk_-_Live_at_Bercy_Paris__14.06.2007_Part002--www.verybestdjsets.net.mp3

Does anyone still remember Daft Punk?


----------



## armyvern

After another entirely too shitty few days ...

it's Dilana time out in my house.

Lithium

Do You Now

with a 'lil Slade thrown in for good measure ...

My oh My


----------



## Jacqueline

Lil Wayne's - Mr. Postman.....it's got that classic beat to it. Love it!


----------



## Roy Harding

Mortarman Rockpainter said:
			
		

> Gregorian chants of Agnus Dei
> and Ave Maria (in latin, of course)
> Hey, it's Sunday, right?
> 
> (Actually, I find the Gregorian chants to be rather relaxing)



I'm with you on that one.  I have quite a few MP3s which, I BELIEVE, are public domain.  Email me if you're interested.


----------



## CesarNostradamus

Maksim Mrvica - Nostradamus
Gladiator - The battle
I enjoy the Tom Clancy Symphony, mostly the music they use in the video games.
I like the Heavy Metal 2000 Soundtrack. 
Lots of music i like, never ending.


----------



## midget-boyd91

Last little while
*The Big 'P':* Nessun Dorma
*Daniel Belanger: *Te quitter
*Hendrix* Crosstown Traffic, Castles Made of Sand, Are you Experienced
*Old Dogs:* Still Gonna Die
*Rammstein: *Du Hast
*Corb Lund Band:* The Truck Got Stuck  *insert redneck laugh here* 

Midget


----------



## cameron

Soca and calypso from St. Kitts on WINN FM.  Right now "Vybez Train" by the Nu Vybez band is playing.


----------



## Rodahn

Currently Heart - Barracuda

Just prior to was the Headpins - Turn it up


----------



## CesarNostradamus

Edwin Starr - War


----------



## Rifleman62

For fans of U2, I suggest you see the National Geographic production of U2 3D at IMAX. U2 is too political for me, but the 3D IMAX was fantastic. Run time 85 minutes.


----------



## Lazarus**

NOISIA- 005 Vision Studio Mix Sept 2007
(Drum N Bass)  ;D gotta love that breakbeat


----------



## midget-boyd91

Well, seing how we have music being mentioned in the "Vietnam Song" thread, I thought I'd put up what I've had going for the last little while:

*Animals:* House of the Rising Sun
*Aerosmith:* Dream on, Dude looks like a Lady
*Edwin:* Alive
*The Three Tenors:* Ave Maria
*Bob Dylan:* Hurricane
And of course, I wouldn't be caught dead listening to music without there being Hendrix in there, so..
*Jimi Hendrix:* Angel, Hey Joe, Fire

Midget


----------



## gt102

I've been listening to a rediculous amount of Moby recently. Could explain my popart style that I've been producing recently.


----------



## vonGarvin

This is what keeps me alive these days


----------



## vonGarvin

This is an example of why I liked the Cult since the "early" days.  Rick Rubin be damned, this version is better!


----------



## karl28

The song that  I am big on right now is Bodies by the Drowning pool .  But others in the past have  Rolling Stones Paint it Black , and house of the rising sun .


----------



## Jacqueline

Just downloaded that song, awesome!

Now listening to "lollipop" :      _ warning: very catchy_

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=le1i447wzPk


----------



## gt102

8bit Betty - Reading Rainbow

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=L1K8hYiJIHo


----------



## karl28

Miss JSlim  

IF you liked the actual Bodies video than try this US Military one its pretty decent and goes well with the song .

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IS5lbfav6hw


----------



## Jacqueline

Whoa, awesome thanks.


----------



## TN2IC

MATE FEED KILL REPEAT ~ Slipknot 





Ja I"m an angry German.  ;D


----------



## Kat Stevens

Lawyers, Guns, and Money- Warren Zevon
Southern Cross- CSN
Seven Bridges Road- Eagles


----------



## grey_fox

Far Cry ~ Rush


----------



## Mike Baker

Godsmack - Straight Out of Line


----------



## Jacqueline

I'm actually listening to Avril Lavigne's "girlfriend" , I don't enjoy the song,  but there is a subliminal message inside. There are plenty more songs where that came from. However, most are gruesome to the point of cannibalism. :-X


----------



## X-mo-1979

Blestyashchie.By far my most favorite music right now.


----------



## cameron

Old school dancehall reggae on WINN FM (an excellent radio station in St. Kitts).


----------



## fire_guy686

My East Coast play list. Lot's of Goodies on that one.


----------



## TN2IC

Lehmber Hussainpuri - Chalakiyan 

;D


----------



## observor 69

Rick Astley-Never Gonna Give You Up 

http://uk.youtube.com/watch?v=Yu_moia-oVI

Views: 3,707,338   8)

Added: http://www.techcrunch.com/2008/03/31/youtube-rickrolls-users/


----------



## soccer girl

I'm listining to Taylor Swift's Tim McGraw. She's a really good singer/songwriter. She either wrote or co-wrote all of her songs, and she's only seventeen!


----------



## PMedMoe

K-Rock 105.7  ;D


----------



## midgetcop

Q107 Classic Rock.

 :cheers:


----------



## Mojo Magnum

My Boss bitching at me.

Wish I could hit the "mute' button


----------



## gt102

The 'I am Sam' soundtrack. And loving every moment of it.


----------



## emmiee

- Chris Cornell -  Just something to share, hope you like it.

  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=epXN1eUkFGU&feature=related


----------



## Richie

Maggie May by Rod Stewart.


----------



## Proud_Newfoundlander

Been listening to Queen, Metallica, Alphaville, and Kraftwerk, and a nice techo remix of a Bach composition


----------



## 1feral1

Billy Idol's White Wedding


----------



## Trinity

Wesley  Down Under said:
			
		

> Billy Idol's White Wedding



Wow... haven't heard that in.. I don't know how many years.

Would that be tape or 8 track???  

jk... you know I like you.  I think I was 10 when that came out!


----------



## tabernac

SNOW PATROL!!! More like Coldplay they are, deep-ish lyrics they have. 

And The Stars, In Our Bedroom After The War. It's good stuff.


----------



## 1feral1

Trinity said:
			
		

> Wow... haven't heard that in.. I don't know how many years.
> 
> Would that be tape or 8 track???
> 
> jk... you know I like you.  I think I was 10 when that came out!



97.3 FM in Brisbane 80's flashback.

I think that was the first time I watched MTV in Witchita Kansas, c1983.


----------



## medaid

Wow... Wes is OLD 

Listening to Andrea Bocelli as I fall asleep. Amazing Italian tenor...


----------



## mckee19

the taliban song- Tobt Keith

 http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZPqRP8Bfyg0


----------



## Jacqueline

I'm listening to Bone Thugs N Harmony CD called "The Art of WAr". Its a good CD.


----------



## Everbrat

This week: Bleed it out by Linkin Park.  Just that track over and over again.  To change it up, Them vs you vs me (whole album) by Finger Eleven.  Good stuff!


----------



## medaid

Keith Urban - You'll think of me...


----------



## CougarKing

MedTech said:
			
		

> Keith Urban - You'll think of me...



Got no Jolin Tsai or Jay Chou or other Mandopop on your Ipod, Medtech? hehehe.


----------



## armyvern

Ahhh,

I'm in a mood today -- watch out!!  

Seether - _Fake' It_

Seether - _Broken_


----------



## armyvern

The awesome and gorgeous:

Taylor Dayne - _I'll be your shelter_

Foreigner - _Jukebox Hero_

Humble Pie - _30 Days in the Hole_

And more of the awesome Steve Marriott:

Small Faces - _Beat Beat Beat_

Humble Pie - _I Don't need no doctor_

Mmmmmm

Humble Pie - _Black Coffee_


----------



## Rodahn

I'm feeling a bit nostalgic... So Hocus Pocus by Focus, to be followed by Led Zepplin - The Immigrant Song...


----------



## armyvern

The Bloodhound Gang ... everything from _Hooray for Boobies_

Fun Lovin' Criminals are up next.


----------



## medaid

Leona Lewis - Bleeding Love


----------



## Kat Stevens

Yes-  Aim High, Shoot Low


----------



## scoutfinch

Dave Matthews Band...


----------



## benny88

ArmyVern said:
			
		

> Foreigner - _Jukebox Hero_




Vern, thank you for bringing this awesome some back to the forefront of my mind and my iTunes playlist. Whatta classic.

For me, Nas- Hip hop is Dead.


----------



## Bruce Monkhouse

Alice Cooper- Dragontown

My theme song is "I Just Wanna Be God" :king:


----------



## Mike Baker

Bob Marley of all things.

;D
Baker


----------



## stryte

Alexisonfire - Rough Hands


----------



## TN2IC

Modo - Eins zwei Polizei


----------



## Jacqueline

Lollipop- Lil Wayne

WARNING: Catchy 


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1h7-M2_sNOU


----------



## devil39

Southern Culture on the Skids - Wolverton Mountain

http://sixbucksamonkey.vox.com/library/audio/6a00cd97849482f9cc00cd971ff4ea4cd5.html

From their latest album Countypolitan Favorites.

These are the same people who brought us the absolute classic "Camel Walk"

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5NbgL6Zh-Rk&feature=related

I still howl to see this video... saw a great show of theirs in 1997 at Barrymores.


----------



## ENGINEERS WIFE

The Band   The Last Waltz

great tunes


----------



## PMedMoe

Flash Back on K-Rock, currently playing "Like a Rolling Stone" by Bob Dylan.


----------



## armyvern

LMAO ...

Watching a spoof on Nickelback's _Rock Star_:

Hey hey hey _I wanna be a pop star_

Sadly, too true; hilarious none-the-less.


----------



## PMedMoe

ArmyVern said:
			
		

> LMAO ...
> 
> Watching a spoof on Nickelback's _Rock Star_:
> 
> Hey hey hey _I wanna be a pop star_
> 
> Sadly, too true; hilarious none-the-less.



That was great!! Too funny.
Still listening to K-Rock.  This weekend is Mullet Madness Weekend.


----------



## MedTechStudent

Watching "Incubus Live at Red Rocks Colorado" and thinking that there is _no point_ in ever playing music again because it will never sound as good live as these guys do.   :crybaby:


----------



## armyvern

Amy Winehouse (Repeatedly)

_Rehab_

Kid Rock

_American Badass_
_Cowboy_


----------



## armyvern

Marcy Playground ...

Sex and Candy


----------



## MedTechStudent

ArmyVern said:
			
		

> Marcy Playground ...
> 
> Sex and Candy



HA! You have the old "Now 3" compilation spinning?  So I believe 3am by Matchbox 20 is next right?  ;D


----------



## armyvern

MedTechStudent said:
			
		

> HA! You have the old "Now 3" compilation spinning?  So I believe 3am by Matchbox 20 is next right?  ;D



Yep. That's it ... all uploaded onto the iPod (who listens to actual CDs anymore)??


----------



## TN2IC

MedTechStudent said:
			
		

> HA! You have the old "Now 3" compilation spinning?  So I believe 3am by Matchbox 20 is next right?  ;D




I got that CD too!  ^-^

Now listening to Bring Sally Up ~ Moby

It's my push up song.    ushup:


----------



## MedTechStudent

Let me know when you get to "Barbie Girl"  

Cause thats *my* pushup song.  ;D


----------



## armyvern

MedTechStudent said:
			
		

> Let me know when you get to "Barbie Girl"
> 
> Cause thats *my* pushup song.  ;D



LOL.

It'll be a while yet -- I'm currently stuck on this one!!

Merdith Brooks' _Bitch_

Ahhhh, I sooooo love this song.  ;D


----------



## PMedMoe

ArmyVern said:
			
		

> It'll be a while yet -- I'm currently stuck on this one!!
> 
> Merdith Brooks' _*****_
> 
> Ahhhh, I sooooo love this song.  ;D



Love it?  I've been told it's my theme song!  ;D

B***h - definition - noun - A kind, gentle, intelligent woman who got pushed once too often.

I actually have a t-shirt that says that.


----------



## MedTechStudent

B***h - definition - female dog.  ;D

Thats what _my_ shirt says.


----------



## armyvern

Apparently, I may be in a bitchy mood (me too Moe -- I'm quite OK with it though!!  ;D) ---

I'm 1% angel, 99% bitch.

LOL

Bowling for Soup _The Bitch Song_

This video is too funny, proving only that boys can be bitches too.  >


----------



## lynzi

Mushroomhead.. brand new CD


> This video is too funny, proving only that boys can be bitches too


I find that there are more guy "b!tches" than there are girl ones...


----------



## MedTechStudent

The band I toured with opened for Bowling For Soup once. 

 They were hilarious, and they hit our catering try under the stage and then gave it to us while we were playing out set.  ;D


----------



## PMedMoe

MedTechStudent said:
			
		

> B***h - definition - female dog.  ;D
> 
> Thats what _my_ shirt says.



Well, of course it does.....you're a guy!!!


----------



## MedTechStudent

Yes, implying that human woman are somehow genetically closer to dogs?    

Its not cause I'm a guy its just cause my family used to breed labs, so I'm used to hearing that word associated with it.  "Hey kyle hows your bi**h doing?"  dose not sound weird to me anymore


----------



## PMedMoe

MedTechStudent said:
			
		

> Yes, implying that human woman are somehow genetically closer to dogs?



No, I just meant that particular word has a different meaning to each gender.



			
				MedTechStudent said:
			
		

> Its not cause I'm a guy its just cause my family used to breed labs, so I'm used to hearing that word associated with it.  "Hey kyle hows your bi**h doing?"  dose not sound weird to me anymore



That is funny!


----------



## armyvern

I'll add it to my cougar resume, just to make it clear:

('cept I'll fib a little  ;D)

51% angel / 49% bitch.

Will that work better?


----------



## MedTechStudent

Just as long as the Angel % outweighs the Female Dog % you should be just fine!  ;D


----------



## armyvern

MedTechStudent said:
			
		

> Just as long as the Angel % outweighs the Female Dog % you should be just fine!  ;D



But that's the little part I'd be fibbing about.


----------



## MedTechStudent

Good girls are just bad ones who don't get caught though.  

Oh so I've heard


----------



## Mike Baker

Hello Operator - Chasing Satellites


;D
Baker


----------



## MedTechStudent

Baker said:
			
		

> Hello Operator - Chasing Satellites
> ;D
> Baker



HA!

Thats me  ;D


----------



## armyvern

Scissor Sisters _Filthy Gorgeous_

That man can work a hula hoop!! Quite the hip action.  >


----------



## MedTechStudent

Robin Trower- Bridge Of Sights.

I saw this guy when I visited my Dad in England a fews weeks ago.  He may be into his 70s but my God he's still got it!


----------



## medaid

I'm in love with The Way I Am by Ingrid Michaelson: 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jJOzdLwvTHA

but.... I also love the cover done by this talented young lady:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Po4xqQHNvfQ&feature=related

You be the judge...


----------



## Mike Baker

Dropkick Murphys and The Real McKenzies.


-Deadpan


----------



## wannabe SF member

Billy talent and Muse as well as some movie soundtracks.


----------



## fire_guy686

Great Big Sea- The Chemical Workers Song.


----------



## Kaleigh72

Sixx AM - Life is beautiful

Kaleigh


----------



## Kat Stevens

Dire Straights- Brothers in Arms, Skateaway, Telegraph Road... etc


----------



## cameron

Soca tunes for the 2008 Crop-Over festival in Barbados:

"Soca In Meh Veins" by Allison Hinds

"Magnet To Steel" by Rupee (The same guy who performed that song "Tempted to Touch" which was featured in that movie starring Pearce Brosnan and Salma Hayak)

"Not Missing Me" by Edwin Yearwood


----------



## Kat Stevens

Jane's Addiction- Caught Stealing
Frank Zappa- Joe's Garage
Alice Cooper- Poison

Next up,  Rush- Hemispheres


----------



## Bruce Monkhouse

Kat Stevens said:
			
		

> Dire Straights- , Skateaway



Awesome tune,........from the only Dire Straights album I like....Making Movies...........................Romeo and Juliet, one of the top 10 songs of all time.


----------



## Mike Baker

Light of a fading star - Flogging Molly


-Deadpan


----------



## TN2IC

Beastie Boys- Intergalatic

Beastie Boys - Body Movin' (Fatboy Slim Remix)

RUN-DMC - It's Tricky

Run DMC - Its like that 

House of Pain - Jump Around


----------



## observor 69

Dire Straits album: On Every Street


http://uk.youtube.com/watch?v=71XtQ4HbDHo&feature=related


----------



## cameron

D'Bandit 2008 Groovy Soca Mix on toronto-lime.com.  Song currently playing is "On the Floor" by Destra Garcia from Trinidad (fellas trust me she is one sexy muthaf___er) and Mr. Vegas from Jamaica.


----------



## Blakey

I have no idea what it is (probably some Euro trash re-mix dance stuff) but I'm at the TLD and having beer ('s) so....I dont care.


----------



## wildman0101

listening to Trooper
Raise a lil hell...
sucking back on a 
nice cold cooler on
this autumn day lol..
what cha say,,,,
             scoty b


----------



## tankie

With an 8Gb card in my BB Bold, man, i listen to everything! From The three tennors "La Triviata", Jimmy Buffet "margaritiaville" to Metallica "St. Anger" and i got loads more room left!


----------



## TacticalW

At the moment rocking to Nine Inch Nails "Only", "the Hand that Feeds", "Wish" and the usual assortement from Disturbed, Queens of the Stone Age, Nirvana, Priestess, Linkin Park, Bamboo and Guano Apes. Those always get me amped for a workout and run if I'm feeling tired.


----------



## Mike Baker

I'm waiting for the new Metallica album now ;D


-Dead


----------



## cameron

Live performance of Coldplay's new album "Viva la Vida" recorded for BBC Radio2.  IMO this is the best alternative band since U2.


----------



## littlelizzard

condor888000 said:
			
		

> Weezer - Island In The Sun


 :-\ Just listening to Listeriosis - Ezee Sub, and waiting for a call from my boyfriends mother to let me know the information re: mailing address, platoon etc.. so I can send my guy some goodies, she doesn't like me very well :-*


----------



## Trooper Hale

Sydney City Trash and their album called "Once upon a time in Australia".
Country music with a big injection of punk. Kind of like an Australian version of the Dropkick Murphy's. 
Its bloody Awesome.


----------



## tango22a

Mainly Classical Music injected into my cable. Station is CFMX from MORONTO! At least one good thing comes out of Hogtown.

Cheers,

tango22a


----------



## Kat Stevens

Seven Bridges Road- Eagles
Southern Cross- CSN
Changes in Latitude- Jimmy Buffet
Portobello Belle, Romeo and Juliet- Dire Straits


----------



## Hot Lips

The Sounds of Irritation - The Mods

HL


----------



## Brat56

70's Scotch Club Music! 8)


----------



## Teeps74

Hmmm, my iPod would like cause some here to drive off of a cliff. On shuffle, you would likely listen to (on random) Frontline Assembly, then Nora Jones, followed by Stompin Tom, then Porno for Pyros... I am all over the board.

One thing you will not find on my iPod is polka.


----------



## LuvsMud

Airbourne!  ;D


----------



## Mike Baker

LuvsMud said:
			
		

> Airbourne!  ;D


Yeah!


-Dead


----------



## armyvern

Hows abouts we try "*Airborne*?"  :-\


----------



## Mike Baker

ArmyVern said:
			
		

> Hows abouts we try "*Airborne*?"  :-\


No, I like Airbourne!;D


-Deadpan


EDIT: Do they remind anyone else of ACDC?


----------



## LuvsMud

ArmyVern said:
			
		

> Hows abouts we try "*Airborne*?"  :-\



The band not the regiment is spelled Airbourne


----------



## armyvern

LuvsMud said:
			
		

> The band not the regiment is spelled Airbourne




Oh!! A band that can't spell; can they sing?  :-\


----------



## LuvsMud

With all due respect, Vern there's no need to get catty. I happen to like them, you may not. Have yourself a good day.


----------



## armyvern

LuvsMud said:
			
		

> With all due respect, Vern there's no need to get catty. I happen to like them, you may not. Have yourself a good day.



Catty?

I've never heard of them obviously. I asked a question ... never mind though -- I'll have my 16 year old pull me something of theirs up on his Limewire ...

You have yourself a great day too.


----------



## Hot Lips

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZLwvc5Qywzk

Flo Rider - Low

HL


----------



## 1feral1

The cats and I are listening to Avenged 7 Fold. The more louder its played, Sam the Siamese sentinal, beats the stuffing out of his baby stuffed koala. Wierd to watch!

He is a 'metalkat' at heart.  8)


----------



## kratz

Had some free tickets to see the B52s live.  :-X


----------



## TCBF

Overwatch Downunder said:
			
		

> The cats and I are listening to Avenged 7 Fold. The more louder its played, Sam the Siamese sentinal, beats the stuffing out of his baby stuffed koala. Wierd to watch!
> 
> He is a 'metalkat' at heart.  8)



- Clearly, what you need down under is an All ABBA all Day FM station.

 8)


----------



## Rodahn

Just finished some Gerry Rafferty, and now Mike Oldfield and Maggie Rielly... (Moonlight Shadow)


----------



## littlelizzard

Hey guys we have to respect ALL music, life would be so boring if we liked everything the same.  I think its great that everyone has there own mode and it does depend on what mood were feeling at the time, its all good 
As for me right now I am packing and listening to Ramsteen, there awsome, gotta play them loud


----------



## TN2IC

littlelizzard said:
			
		

> As for me right now I am packing and listening to Ramsteen, there awsome, gotta play them loud



RAMMSTEIN!!!


 :


----------



## medicineman

Have some of ELO's greatest in the car going right now.

MM


----------



## Hot Lips

Just downloaded Nickleback's newest release - Gotta Be Somebody...good tune  8)

HL


----------



## Blakey

4 Non Blondes "What's up?"

Just looking back and...foreward I guess...


----------



## canadian4ever

So Happy - Theory of a Deadman


----------



## drunknsubmrnr

So I tried this new Apple "Genius" feature on my iPhone that generates a playlist of related music from a song. I tried it on the Dropkick Murphy's "Shipping up to Boston" from "The Departed" soundtrack.

No problem on the Mighty Mighty Bosstones match. They're from Boston. What I'd like to know is how the Junkie XL remix of Elvis' "A Little Less Conversation" got into the list. And Lynrd Skynrd's "Tuesday's Gone"?

They're all great songs, but damfino how they're related.


----------



## Hot Lips

Listening to... I Kissed a Girl - Katy Perry  :-*


----------



## Ex-Dragoon

Kerli....Love is Dead


----------



## MedTechStudent

Big Casino- Jimmy Eat World ....so, bloody, good.


----------



## Mike Baker

Rise Against - The Dirt Whispered.
Rise Against - The Good Left Undone.
Metallica - My Apocalypse.


Two bloddy amazing bands.


----------



## Kat Stevens

All You Zombies- The Hooters


----------



## the_girlfirend

I have to second with 
Rise against - the good left undone -  I love them!
I like Breaking benjamin too

when I relaxe I like
Patrick Watson (from Montreal  ;D)
Portishead
Sarah Mclachlan


----------



## the 48th regulator

Augustus Pablo - King Tubby Meets Rockers Uptown  1987








Got a Nice Dram of McClellands, and just enjoying the end of the evening.

Fantastic album to chill to.

dileas

tess


----------



## medaid

Cafe Del Mar Chill Out Vol.5


----------



## PMedMoe

Time Warp on 93.9 BOB FM.  ;D


----------



## Blakey

Gun's and Roses - Civil War
4 Non Blondes - What's Up


----------



## Blakey

Billy Joel -  Goodnight Saigon


----------



## Blakey

November Rain - G&R


----------



## Osotogari

I am undergoing a renaissance, having recently discovered the extensive array of Motorhead albums on iTunes. 

My wife is not going to let us name our firstborn son "Lemmy" but I'll keep going for subsequent offspring.


----------



## the_man06

The Downfall of Us all - A Day To Remember

I like the type of music that teenagers cry to, while singing along.


----------



## medicineman

The Offspring http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MqHkuHy39eA

MM


----------



## psychedelics07

Jeff Healey - How Blue Can You Get


----------



## Journeyman

My inner nerd has been craving acoustic guitar
...but naturally, nothing "too common"   .......
Drifting
Smells Like Teen Spirit
Canada Sad


Oh, and because there's someone who drops by this site _periodically_.... some thoughts  
(and yes, music geeks, that is Paula Cole before she became "oooh...Paula Cole"  )


----------



## Mike Baker

Hm, lets see, I'm listening to some; 

Boston 

Young Dubliners 

Maximum the hormone (Japanese band, pretty hardcore) 

Mudmen 

The Clash

Green Day

and finally a bit of Weezer.


Wide taste in music, I know.


----------



## George Wallace

Thanks to ironduke57 I'm listening to SWF 3


----------



## Lil_T

I'm listening to random stuff on my WMP - right now it's Paul Brandt

I like almost everything.  exceptions being the extremes of certain genres (metal/rap)


----------



## R. Jorgensen

I recently dug out my Radiohead Box Set after cleaning the Hard Drive; Cheap Trick was in the stereo just a few seconds ago; now I'm listening to The Clash's _Combat Rock_.

My five disk changer currently sits in this state:

            *ARTIST*       _ALBUM_              TRACK

Playing: *The Clash* - _Combat Rock_ - Rock The Casbah
Disk 2: *The Clash* - _London Calling_
Disk 3: *Van Halen* - _The Best Of Vol. 1_
Disk 4: *Every Time I Die* - _Gutter Phenomenon_
Disk 5: *Maylene and the Sons of Disaster* - _II_

I've recently dug into metalcore/southern rock, pretty good stuff... but it's also the music of "my generation."

But I listen to the Good ol' bands: VH, The Clash, The Eagles, Led Zepplin, Buddy Holly, Meatloaf etc.

P.S.

I can't leave out Colin James, that would be cruel.


----------



## armyvern

Oooh...Paula Cole!!



			
				Journeyman said:
			
		

> Oh, and because there's someone who drops by this site _periodically_.... some thoughts   (and yes, music geeks, that is Paula Cole before she became "oooh...Paula Cole"  )



Now, obviously, this post is meant to suck up to me being that I only drop in around here _periodically_.

Journeyman, why are you so obviously utilizing subversive means in attempts to guarantee your place in the _Men of Army.ca_ Calendar? We've explained the rules to you numerous times ... no pics = no publication. It's a calendar for crying out loud!! How can we put you in it without a pic??


----------



## Journeyman

ArmyVern said:
			
		

> obviously, this post is meant to suck up to me ....


Well doesn't _someone_ think it's all about her. 
Vern, there's 3 billion women on this planet -- and I'm sure you're not the only psycho, redhead, chaps-wearing hottie that drops by army.ca...well, ok, maybe you are......  :-\

Currently:
Portishead, _Sour Times_


----------



## armyvern

Shhhhh,

I think someone just called me psycho ...


----------



## Journeyman

:whiteflag:

Why yes, that _is_ fear in my eyes.


----------



## Kat Stevens

Eagles- Greatest Hits, Vol 1


----------



## CorporalMajor

Osotogari said:
			
		

> I am undergoing a renaissance, having recently discovered the extensive array of Motorhead albums on iTunes.
> 
> My wife is not going to let us name our firstborn son "Lemmy" but I'll keep going for subsequent offspring.


 :warstory: MOTORHEAD!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! RAHHHHHHHHH!!!!!  >

Best band ever!!!!!! I've been playing along to their albums for the last few months. 

Lemmy for president of the Solar System.


----------



## SoldierInTheMaking

I'm listening to some As I Lay Dying and All That Remains lol some younger generation music (involves a lot of screaming)...


----------



## Kat Stevens

Screaming for Vengeance- Judas Priest, and
Strong Arm of the Law- Saxon


----------



## CorporalMajor

Judas Priest and All that remains RULE!...

Little known fact, Phillip of ATR is a retired Marine.


----------



## SoldierInTheMaking

CorporalMajor said:
			
		

> Judas Priest and All that remains RULE!...
> 
> Little known fact, Phillip of ATR is a retired Marine.



I did not know that....that's crazy


----------



## CorporalMajor

SoldierInTheMaking said:
			
		

> I did not know that....that's crazy


it's true my friend I met him in Ottawa when they toured with Protest the Hero he was indeed a Marine but I think he was medically discharged. Super nice guy.


----------



## Teflon

Presently the little voices in my head are singing regimental songs in a build-up to regimental day, normally I enjoy the soothing gentle vibrations of white noise and static.


----------



## CorporalMajor

Man.  Every time I dig back into Hip Hop's Golden Age...  Something awesome is discovered.

This time it is EPMD.........


----------



## Kat Stevens

"Hip Hops Golden Age"?   Bwaaaahaaaahaaa!!


----------



## Journeyman

CorporalMajor said:
			
		

> * Hip Hop's Golden Age...  *



 :rofl:

_Edit_
Edit: shit, ya beat me Kat


----------



## SoldierInTheMaking

I'm listening to some Rise Against right now


----------



## Mike Baker

SoldierInTheMaking said:
			
		

> I'm listening to some Rise Against right now


Best. Band. EVER!


----------



## SoldierInTheMaking

I know there one of my favorites now, I use to listen to them like 4 years ago and just started again like 2 weeks ago, their awesome.


----------



## CorporalMajor

Yeah, whatever, there was a time and place where that music actually had substance unlike this ringtone Lil Wayne/Soulja Boy nonsense. They could flow, write sharp rhymes, and had an imaginative slant to their production style.  

In fact, I'd say that much of it is more lyrically interesting and substantial than most rock and country artists, even today. I live and die by Hip Hop, through and through. 

WU TANG!


----------



## [RICE]

As the Palaces Burn - Lamb of God


----------



## Kat Stevens

Rush- 2112
Max Webster- Battle Scar


----------



## CorporalMajor

> Shouldve read the other posts  ..Rammstein is well known..all the better.


I was actually pleasantly surprised myself.  Seemingly everyone I know in the military who likes rock or metal loves that band.  They're enormous in Canada, especially for the style of music they play.  I mention Rammstein once and three guys on my RMS crse spaz, they love that damned band.  

I would pay fistfuls of cash to see that band ONCE.  Judas Priest, Slayer, Anthrax and Metallica were WILD but I think Rammstein could be the most outrageously entertaining live act on this earth.

As for Lamb of God, I wonder if the new album is any better than the last... Sacrament was OK but WAY overproduced and polished for what they aimed for... ATPB and AOTW were vicious albums. And live, well I saw em with Machine Head Gojira and Trivium in MTL they were one hard charging act.  Awesome show, even Trivium were good.

Now Rush.  That brings me back.   Saw em in 04 and that was in my top 5 shows of all time.  Peart was on fire, his solo was worth the $80 alone.  Geddy Lee is the reason why I playbass guitar!


----------



## Kat Stevens

You should have seen 'em 30 years ago.... fuk I hate getting old.


----------



## [RICE]

CorporalMajor said:
			
		

> I was actually pleasantly surprised myself.  Seemingly everyone I know in the military who likes rock or metal loves that band.  They're enormous in Canada, especially for the style of music they play.  I mention Rammstein once and three guys on my RMS crse spaz, they love that damned band.
> 
> I would pay fistfuls of cash to see that band ONCE.  Judas Priest, Slayer, Anthrax and Metallica were WILD but I think Rammstein could be the most outrageously entertaining live act on this earth.
> 
> As for Lamb of God, I wonder if the new album is any better than the last... Sacrament was OK but WAY overproduced and polished for what they aimed for... ATPB and AOTW were vicious albums. And live, well I saw em with Machine Head Gojira and Trivium in MTL they were one hard charging act.  Awesome show, even Trivium were good.
> 
> Now Rush.  That brings me back.   Saw em in 04 and that was in my top 5 shows of all time.  Peart was on fire, his solo was worth the $80 alone.  Geddy Lee is the reason why I playbass guitar!



Although LoG is on the lighter end of the spectrum of my musical tastes, I can't deny that they're awesome. IMO ATPB and AOTW are their best albums, while Sacrement does have too much production and Wrath not entirely something I foresaw from this band, both albums are still good.

Anyone going to the Cattle Decapitation, PsyOpus, Suffocation (etc.) show in April?


----------



## Journeyman

CorporalMajor said:
			
		

> I would pay fistfuls of cash to see that band (Rammstein) ONCE.



....Rammstein's "Sonne"...... Joulia Stepanova's Snow White.....fistfuls of cash...... indeed  >


----------



## CorporalMajor

[RICE] said:
			
		

> Although LoG is on the lighter end of the spectrum of my musical tastes, I can't deny that they're awesome. IMO ATPB and AOTW are their best albums, while Sacrement does have too much production and Wrath not entirely something I foresaw from this band, both albums are still good.
> 
> Anyone going to the Cattle Decapitation, PsyOpus, Suffocation (etc.) show in April?


I got Wrath the other night, it's a hard hitting album for sure..best since Palaces.. 

Suffocation rules!!!!!!!  might see them if they come to OO but otherwise.....

Rammstein are also to be commended for excelent music videos.


----------



## midget-boyd91

I picked up the film about Leonard Cohen a few days ago. So I've been sitting and watching/listening to that.
 On Thursday I was listening to Great Big Sea... live at the Metro Center. Never been to a concert before, and it's gonna be hard to top that one.

Oddball


----------



## SoldierInTheMaking

I'm listening to some Jedi Mind Tricks.


----------



## JimMorrison19

Recently picked up the new Rise Against CD. I've been listening to it pretty often - it's really good.


----------



## SoldierInTheMaking

Yea I've been listening to it on youtube, it is really good. What do you think about the song Hero of War?


----------



## hotei

Tops on iTunes would have to be:

Big n' Rich -- Deadwood Mountain (yes, Country music)

MP3 player would be:

Quicksilver Lightning -- Roger Daltry
Eye of the Tiger -- Survivor
Thunderstruck -- AC/DC


----------



## JBoyd

Anything by The Beatles.


----------



## Lil_T

going back to junior high and listening to some stuff from the very early 90's

some Roxette, C+C Music Factory, Madonna, Bell Biv Devoe... hehehe... good times.


----------



## Nauticus

A lot of progressive rock and metal. Pain of Salvation and the likes...


----------



## SoldierInTheMaking

just listened to a bit of system of a down.


----------



## Fiver

SoldierInTheMaking said:
			
		

> just listened to a bit of system of a down.



I like you.


----------



## Teeps74

C & C Music Factory?! Damn, that is old school. Good stuff...


----------



## vonGarvin

Dave Matthews Band: Ants Marching!


----------



## Mike Baker

What am I listening to right now? Why, the voices in my head of course.....


----------



## Teeps74

Sitting here doing staff work, with my iTunes spitting out all 2.3 days (yarp, I do have that much staring at me too) worth of 90's music I have loaded up... Tragically Hip, Dido, Amanda Marshall, Weezer, NiN... I am all over the place lol.


----------



## armyvern

Well, spent about 8 hours yesterday playing the same Rock Band song over and over again ...

Just to make it through Joe Satriani's "Satch Boogie"; and only on freaking "medium". 

Arggggggh.


----------



## Journeyman

ArmyVern said:
			
		

> Joe Satriani's "Satch Boogie"



_Finally_, some musical sophistication.    Although Satriani's Flying in a Blue Dream is still my favourite.


" 'golden age of hip-hop' ...junior high....early 90's....'damn that's old school' "  hmmph...kids  :


----------



## armyvern

_Surfin' with the Alien_  ;D

(Is his best one!!  >)


----------



## Kat Stevens

Brownsville Station- The Martian Boogie


----------



## Journeyman

Is this becoming a musical 'word association'?


----------



## Kat Stevens

Nope, just happens to be what the evil device (ipod) was putting out at the moment... eeeeerie, huh?


----------



## armyvern

I bought an IPod Touch yesterday ..

was sick of my kids calling my little green machine an "Ifraud".

(That's my story of why I bought it upgraded - and I'm sticking to it.) It's neat!!  ;D


----------



## Kat Stevens

I bought myself the 16 gig ipod touch as an X Mass present, due to all my travel for work.  6 days of music on it, and only 1/4 full.  I think i Tunes can rot in hell though.


----------



## Lil_T

Teeps74 said:
			
		

> C & C Music Factory?! Damn, that is old school. Good stuff...



ah yup - sweet sweet nostalgia...


----------



## CorporalMajor

Journeyman said:
			
		

> _Finally_, some musical sophistication.    Although Satriani's Flying in a Blue Dream is still my favourite.
> 
> 
> " 'golden age of hip-hop' ...junior high....early 90's....'damn that's old school' "  hmmph...kids  :


I'm 21 and I enjoy both

Oh yeah, the thread topic.

Issac Hayes - Walk On By


RIP


----------



## Lil_T

Journeyman said:
			
		

> _Finally_, some musical sophistication.    Although Satriani's Flying in a Blue Dream is still my favourite.
> 
> 
> " *'golden age of hip-hop' ...junior high....early 90's....'damn that's old school' "  hmmph...kids  :*



I will take being called a kid any day.  You're now on my good list


----------



## CorporalMajor

I get called a "kid", yet I have wrinkles and white hairs already.  And a sore back.

Depressing.  Could 20 be the new 40...?


----------



## CEEBEE501

Is it wierd that this is the last thing I listened to?
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kgoyd5ST6bE&feature=channel


----------



## Fiver

CEEBEE501 said:
			
		

> Is it wierd that this is the last thing I listened to?
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kgoyd5ST6bE&feature=channel



Heh, I'd watch her sing all day.

~~Take a bow, by Muse


----------



## hotei

Just finished up Shanneyganock's albums:

The Long Haul

and

Fling Out The Flag


----------



## Lil_T

CorporalMajor said:
			
		

> I get called a "kid", yet I have wrinkles and white hairs already.  And a sore back.
> 
> Depressing.  Could 20 be the new 40...?



You poor bugger - I'm 31 and I don't have those things yet.


----------



## JimMorrison19

SoldierInTheMaking said:
			
		

> Yea I've been listening to it on youtube, it is really good. What do you think about the song Hero of War?



Not sure on that one, SITM. It seems to me like it could just be a song about the negative sides of combat, or it could be an outright protest against war. I hear it as the former. It's a good song that way. I can't stand listening to songs that are the latter most of the time.


----------



## Kat Stevens

Rush- Moving Pictures


----------



## SoldierInTheMaking

JimMorrison19 said:
			
		

> Not sure on that one, SITM. It seems to me like it could just be a song about the negative sides of combat, or it could be an outright protest against war. I hear it as the former. It's a good song that way. I can't stand listening to songs that are the latter most of the time.



Yea I agree but I think it's kind of catchy. If the lyrics we're switched around and talked about the soldiers and the sacrifices they make it would be a really good song.


----------



## BradCon

Deadguy-Fixation on a Co-worker, a little bit of the 90's for ya'll.

Also 
Lee Dorsey -  Great Googa Mooga


----------



## SoldierInTheMaking

Not alone- All That Remains 

Dwells in me- All That Remains


----------



## JimMorrison19

SoldierInTheMaking said:
			
		

> Not alone- All That Remains
> 
> Dwells in me- All That Remains



What about Whispers (I Hear You), The Air That I Breathe, and This Calling?


----------



## SoldierInTheMaking

JimMorrison19 said:
			
		

> What about Whispers (I Hear You), The Air That I Breathe, and This Calling?



Those are all great songs too!


----------



## vonGarvin

"Midnight Rambler" by the Rolling Stones.  yes, my namesake song


----------



## CorporalMajor

Funny, I was kicking the same ATR album a moment ago.  It's good isn't it!!!!!!



			
				Lil_T said:
			
		

> You poor bugger - I'm 31 and I don't have those things yet.


I have lines on my face called "worry lines," basically wrinkles on my forehead. They come from years of frowning, or a lack of smiling.  So don't do what I did, and be happy. To make matters worse, I got the pox when I was 12 or so, far too late, and my forehead still has the marks on it. 

White hairs can be genetic.  Often they are caused by stress or old age, basically mine is from my disposition and stress.  Some lifestyles do that to you, the last three years of my life things went by pretty fast...!  My barber estimates that when I am your age, I will be Salt and Pepper all over.  The good news is that a lot of women like that.   :nod: I personally like the white hairs on me. 

The sore back is something I've always had, it's not horrible but it happens.  It's because of my stomach, it's always been big even when I thinned down.  I was a fat bastard way back.  So I'm trying to rid myself of it once and for all. I can't wait until I'm actually really old, so I can tell kids about what I didn't have in my day, and scoff at young adults and their bizarre tastes in music.


----------



## SoldierInTheMaking

CorporalMajor said:
			
		

> Funny, I was kicking the same ATR album a moment ago.  It's good isn't it!!!!!!



Oh yeah! it's awesome.


----------



## SoldierInTheMaking

Tip the scales-Rise Against 

Prayer of the refugee-Rise Against


----------



## firm_believer

Personally, I can go from popular R&B to 3 Doors Down, AC DC and Van Halen to Hall & Oates.

Yeah...I like a little soul now and then.


----------



## devil39

My latest favourite is "Tom Gabel" and his new solo album.  Tom is lead singer for "Against Me!"  

As usual, my politics and my music are absolutely at opposites.... this dude absolutely rocks though.

http://vids.myspace.com/index.cfm?fuseaction=vids.individual&videoid=45879846

http://vids.myspace.com/index.cfm?fuseaction=vids.individual&videoid=45444134

Check out Against Me!

http://video.google.ca/videosearch?client=firefox-a&rls=org.mozilla:en-GBfficial&channel=s&hl=en&q=against+me&um=1&ie=UTF-8&ei=ypjmScHVH4_MM8SxuPMF&sa=X&oi=video_result_group&resnum=4&ct=title#

http://video.google.ca/videosearch?client=firefox-a&rls=org.mozilla:en-GBfficial&channel=s&hl=en&q=those+anarcho+punks&um=1&ie=UTF-8&ei=U5bmSb35NqnlnQfG_OWgBw&sa=X&oi=video_result_group&resnum=4&ct=title#client=firefox-a&rls=org.mozilla%3Aen-GB%3Aofficial&channel=s&hl=en&q=those+anarcho+punks&um=1&ie=UTF-8&ei=U5bmSb35NqnlnQfG_OWgBw&sa=X&oi=video_result_group&resnum=4&ct=title&start=10


----------



## midget-boyd91

Right now, listening to Spirit of the West: And if Venice is Sinking.

Oddball


----------



## R. Jorgensen

Happiness By The Kilowatt by alexisonfire

It's an amazing song, truly a masterpiece of modern times. Dallas Green (City and Colour) did a cover of it in acoustic, but it's only available on YouTube in LIVE format.

Check it out, you WILL be blown away (maybe).


----------



## CorporalMajor

Children of Bodom - If You Want Peace (Prepare For War)

holy guitar wanking batman...


----------



## X-mo-1979

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jQYQTFudrqc
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2B9RRVuMnSg&feature=related
And wishing I could be back in Germany right now.


----------



## observor 69

Pat Boone - Moody River

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3zeRdkV-_VY

Sweet Home Alabama

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gLQrbo_i2Zw&feature=related

Beast of Burden

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-tRdBsnX4N4


----------



## KnightShift

Used to listen to new country on 95.3 here in the GTA, but since they switched formats  :crybaby: I guess I'll just sit here at work and listen to the HVAC humming away


----------



## Foxhound

At the moment, Frank Sinatra : Nothing But The Best


----------



## Biohazardxj

iTunes radio.  Nothing but the 80's.  Think it is an Aussie station.


----------



## medaid

Cowgirl Don't Cry.... Good song.


----------



## Bruce Monkhouse

Mike Plume

After he moved to Nashville to concentrate on just writing music I didn't figure he would be touring again so I didn't really think of 'googling' him for a couple of years.  Last week I do it and find I've missed him playing my hometown by 2 weeks.

Anyway on his website now are all of his band's older CD's that one can listen too.

For a couple of the best Canadian songs ever recorded try "Steel Belted Radio" on the "Steel Belted Radio" EP and "Dimaggio" on the "Fools For The Radio" CD.

http://mikeplume.com/steelbeltedwebsite/?page_id=447


----------



## devil39

F__ked Up - "The Chemistry of Common Life"

Canadian band that won the Polaris prize this year.  Once you get past the attention seeking name you have a band and an album that I believe is one of the great genre bending hardcore albums of all time.  On par with Husker Du "Zen Arcade" for any of you who were old enough to buy punk albums in the '80s.  Absolutely brilliant stuff.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yAwSnxIXank&feature=related


----------



## Ex-Dragoon

Four Strong Winds~~Ian Tyson


----------



## Kat Stevens

British Steel- Judas Priest


----------



## CorporalMajor

Accept - BALLS TO THE WALL  :threat:


----------



## mariomike

Listening to Frankie Lane sing "High Noon". With apologies to Tex Ritter ( John's father ). 
What a town of cowardly b#stards! Only Princess Grace, and his mistress,  stood by Coop, which made his effort to save the place justifiable.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=A4a_1UhwgFU


----------



## Kat Stevens

Machine Head- Deep Purple


----------



## mariomike

Faye Wong in Concert: "Auld Lang Syne":
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eG3afAIi6IQ&feature=PlayList&p=4731AA5ECA3342EB&playnext=1&playnext_from=PL&index=23


----------



## the 48th regulator

CBC Radio 2 Podcast of _The Good Lovelies_ live in concert from Montreal

http://www.cbc.ca/radio2/podcasts/canadalive.html

dileas

tess


----------



## observor 69

Creedence Clearwater Revival: Fortunate Son

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ec0XKhAHR5I


 Have You Ever Seen The Rain?

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Gu2pVPWGYMQ&feature=related


----------



## mariomike

"Lara's Theme" from Doctor Zhivago:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XC2Bk8f8plU


----------



## wildman0101

led zeppelin (immigrant song)
hats off to roy harper 
mony mony t-james and the shondells
lonely-the young  rascals
good lovin- same as above
i think were alone now (shondells)
respect-aretha franklin
mersey-gary and the pacemakers
wooly-bully -sam the sham and the pharaohs
lady willpower-gary pucket and the union gap
call me the breeze-lynyrd skynrd
bad company-bad company
i cant drive 55 sammy hagar
hyghway 49 george thorogood
sacred ground-craig chaquico
you realise with the exception of some 
these are all original 45 lps 
worth millions (maybe)
all kidding aside rock on 
           scoty b


----------



## fischer10

Right now: Neaera - Caesura

I'm going to list of some more just for fun 

Dark Tranquillity, In Flames, Soilwork, All That Remains, Amon Amarth, Arch Enemy, Before The Dawn, Darkest Hour, Hypocrisy, Insomnium, Swallow The Sun, Mors Principium Est, Rammstein, Seether, Septic Flesh. So many more (~75 Gigs of music), I like almost any type of metal so if anyone has some unknown bands I'd like to know! I also listen to some techno, acoustic, rock, and grunge.


----------



## CorporalMajor

fischer10 said:
			
		

> Right now: Neaera - Caesura
> 
> I'm going to list of some more just for fun
> 
> Dark Tranquillity, In Flames, Soilwork, All That Remains, Amon Amarth, Arch Enemy, Before The Dawn, Darkest Hour, Hypocrisy, Insomnium, Swallow The Sun, Mors Principium Est, Rammstein, Seether, Septic Flesh. So many more (~75 Gigs of music), I like almost any type of metal so if anyone has some unknown bands I'd like to know! I also listen to some techno, acoustic, rock, and grunge.


Crowbar
Down
Martyr
Quo Vadis

Enjoy and thank me later.


----------



## Kat Stevens

Seven Bridges Road-  Eagles
Southern Cross- CSNY (live)


----------



## PMedMoe

Kat Stevens said:
			
		

> Seven Bridges Road-  Eagles


I love that song!!


----------



## fischer10

CorporalMajor said:
			
		

> Crowbar
> Down
> Martyr
> Quo Vadis
> 
> Enjoy and thank me later.



Thanks =). They are all good! (Quo Vadis I have =D) and Crowbar reminds me of Hatebreed 
Some more unknowns that I have found:

Shape Of Despair
Animals As Leaders
Orpheus
Emergency Gate
Phinehas
After Forever
Daylight Dies
Dawn Of Tears
Human Error
Revocation

Many of these are along the lines of Doom/Melodic/Black metal mixes


----------



## Kat Stevens

PMedMoe said:
			
		

> I love that song!!



One of the best harmonized vocal songs ever, and the live version is even better.  CSNY ain't exactly chopped liver at the 4 part harmony, either.


----------



## vonGarvin

Lola  by the Kinks


----------



## Kat Stevens

Lou Reed- sing along, you know the words... doot, da-doot, da-doot, doot-da-doot-doot, da-doot, da-doot.


----------



## armyvern

Kat Stevens said:
			
		

> Lou Reed- sing along, you know the words... doot, da-doot, da-doot, doot-da-doot-doot, da-doot, da-doot.



Little Joe never once gave it away; everybody had to pay and pay ...



Good tune!!


----------



## FastEddy

Its been the worst day since Yesterday.

Go here to listen, also a great bunch of others.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sDSud7vAH_0#watch-main-area


----------



## a_majoor

Our Kingdom by Dead can Dance:


----------



## SocialyDistorted

Aspiring Ncdt. and obsessed with hardcore punk and Folk punk...hehe

Black Flag, Minor Threat, D.O.A., Dead Kennedys, Circle Jerks, more that I'm scared of typing on navy.ca lest i get nailed with the banhammer!

Listening to The Wild Rover as performed by the Dropkick Murphys


----------



## LineJumper

'Love' The Cult


----------



## KnightShift

Tuned into CBC Radio 2 at work for the first time today....I never thought I could enjoy listening to jazz, maybe its a sign of getting older more mature.  Either way, its a pleasant change from the station the day guy listens to in here (which seems to play the same songs every hour).


----------



## medicineman

Prowling You Tube and feeling a little nostalgic and started listening to this : http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CMWnMbQeWlg

I'm sure more than a few of you will be checking around to see who's singing with you (or just plain laughing)  ;D.

MM


----------



## medicineman

Got this stuck in my head yesterday early in the AM:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2MDCbIhTa_w

MM


----------



## vonGarvin

medicineman said:
			
		

> Got this stuck in my head yesterday early in the AM:
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2MDCbIhTa_w
> 
> MM


AWESOME!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## medicineman

Just for you Dave, there were a few other youtube vids that had them doing the same song on German TV (well not quite them - the band has changed due to deaths in the past few years).

MM


----------



## CorporalMajor

Wu Tang Clan - Triumph


----------



## Alea

Always loved SADE  

Soldier of love
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IR5_rTCi-Bo

Pearls
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eDMg8M4HmnQ

_There is a woman in Somalia... _ 

Alea


----------



## Kat Stevens

Avalon- Roxy Music


----------



## krustyrl

Fat-Bottomed Girls    (Queen)


----------



## The Bread Guy

My latest podcast addiction - The Jazz Suite


----------



## PMedMoe

Just heard one of my favorite Dire Straits song on the radio.

http://vodpod.com/watch/1532723-dire-straits-brothers-in-arms


----------



## observor 69

Great song Moe, great group !


Dire Straits - Brothers in Arms

These mist covered mountains
Are a home now for me
But my home is the lowlands
And always will be
Some day you'll return to
Your valleys and your farms
And you'll no longer burn
To be brothers in arms

Through these fields of destruction
Baptisms of fire
I've witnessed your suffering
As the battles raged higher
And though they hurt me so bad
In the fear and alarm
You did not desert me
My brothers in arms

There's so many different worlds
So many different suns
And we have just one world
But we live in different ones

Now the sun's gone to hell
And the moon's riding high
Let me bid you farewell
Every man has to die
But it's written in the starlight
And every line on your palm
We're fools to make war
On our brothers in arms


----------



## 57Chevy

I like a great many different songs over the years.
 This is one that I particularly enjoy: Hallelujah
 by Alexandra Burke

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bsuXbkrA_AQ


----------



## vonGarvin

I'm listening to Exile on Main Street:  Remastered.  The best (worst?) part is this:
Imagine that you joined the Rolling Stones in 1975 as a guest guitarist for their world tour, and then were confirmed a full member of the band shortly thereafter.  Then, in 2010, your group pulls out an album from before your time and they include 10 songs "from the vaults", not just remastered, but new lyrics and some dubs added.  And then imagine that said band gets the guitarist you replaced to lay down those tracks.  Question: are they trying to show you the door?


----------



## Dou You

A beautiful, powerful tribute to our fallen heroes from an amazing, yet classy band from right here in Canada.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QrkgV5bl7kQ&feature=related


----------



## Kat Stevens

Run to the Hills- Iron Maiden


----------



## ShortBus

Kat Stevens said:
			
		

> Fear of the Dark - Iron Maiden


----------



## JackieGirl

Aqua- Barbie girl!  ;D

Kidding!  It's the Arrogant Worms for me. 

"When I was a kid I wanted to grow up and be cop in a province town or county
I thought it would be great if someday I could only ever be a mountie
I wanted to beat up crooks and make arrests because that's part of the profession
But now I sit on my horse and tell American tourists the Parliament's in session
I really don't look good in red and my stupid hat flies off my head in every parade
I'm young and strong and have no fear but now I'm spending my career in motorcades

I wanna enforce the law, I wanna wear normal clothes
I don't wanna have to smile for diplomats' home videos
I good at working real hard, I should have joined the coast guard
Oh no, the RCMP
Is not the life for me." 

Total respect for our Mounted Police, but this song makes me laugh like the little hooligan I am when I hear it!


----------



## medicineman

In keeping with my retro mood lately, here's one I played to drive a buddy of mine nuts in Haiti just after he returned because his plane home at the end of the tour broke :http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wMD7Ezp3gWc&feature=related

It worked  ;D.

MM


----------



## observor 69

Train running through a tornado.....


http://donnyb.posterous.com/train-running-through-a-tornado


----------



## AshFromCan

"Jato Unit" by Jeff Loomis


----------



## Alea

Yes! THE HEAT IS ON... and that is the least we can say  

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=l0KabaOPO2A&feature=related

Alea


----------



## Mikhail

Great Big Sea - Lukey

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DOw3w-00Jqw


----------



## darkskye

I have been listening to the new Eminem CD, Recovery; fairly decent.


----------



## CorporalMajor

My sister put Eminem's last onto my computer.

I'm a big hip hop fan, and I don't mind Slim, so maybe it's good.


----------



## bekkamgov

I would have to say anything 2PAC.. He is a legend. Gangster Rap would not be what it is with out him. 

Oh yeah can't forget 50 cent..


----------



## CorporalMajor

bekkamgov said:
			
		

> I would have to say anything 2PAC.. He is a legend. Gangster Rap would not be what it is with out him.
> 
> Oh yeah can't forget 50 cent..


50 is forgettable.

Pac is a legend.


----------



## bekkamgov

50 is the sexiest man I ever seen.. I'm in love with him..hahaha


----------



## CorporalMajor

The best, most consistent hip hop IMO is anything WU TANG or EPMD related.  They never fail to impress me and I hear something new each time I listen to them.  

I don't think 50 is as bad as most say he is but I couldn't write home about him.  As far as mainsteam artists go Busta Rhymes and even Ludacris are miles ahead of him


----------



## bekkamgov

what I like most about 50 is that he is real I have read 50 biography and everthing he has written in his music he has done. Not like for example dr. dre who write about shoot gun and rolling with gangs and never done it( I'm reading his biography right now).


----------



## mariomike

bekkamgov said:
			
		

> 50 is the sexiest man I ever seen.. I'm in love with him..hahaha



This guy?:
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/50_Cent


----------



## CorporalMajor

bekkamgov said:
			
		

> what I like most about 50 is that he is real I have read 50 biography and everthing he has written in his music he has done. Not like for example dr. dre who write about shoot gun and rolling with gangs and never done it( I'm reading his biography right now).


You do realize that 50 would be nowhere without Dr. Dre.


----------



## bekkamgov

yep.. he makes me drool everytime I see him..had a crush forever..  ;D


----------



## bekkamgov

don't get me wrong he is a good producer..Hip hop artist not so much..


----------



## Kat Stevens

bekkamgov said:
			
		

> what I like most about 50 is that he is real I have read 50 biography and everthing he has written in his music he has done. Not like for example dr. dre who write about shoot gun and rolling with gangs and never done it( I'm reading his biography right now).



Yeah, all my heroes are bitch slappin', coke snortin', gun totin', cop hatin' thugs too.


----------



## mariomike

bekkamgov said:
			
		

> yep.. he makes me drool everytime I see him..had a crush forever..  ;D



This is the guy he named himself after:
"Kelvin 50 Martin (July 24, 1964– October 24, 1987), known to the underworld as 50 Cent, was an African American criminal who grew up in the Bronx, New York, but later moved to Brooklyn, New York and was known as a stick-up kid in a Public Housing Project in Fort Greene, Brooklyn.":
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kelvin_Martin


----------



## 57Chevy

I think his music sucks
If only there was a thread of "music I hate the most"


----------



## bekkamgov

well it is better then headbangging, slit your wrist music that you can understand what they are saying .. what I like about hip hop is that it is about life. If you have to live it to understand it.



> Yeah, all my heroes are ***** slappin', coke snortin', gun totin', cop hatin' thugs too.


----------



## Kat Stevens

No it's about low life, not life.  I'll be half a century old next May, and I've done plenty of living, and seen things that would make these thugs shit their diapers, but thanks for the life lesson all the same.


----------



## bekkamgov

That was my life until I got off the street when I was pregnant with my son and decided I wanted to work in law enforcement.


----------



## Sapplicant

Rory Gallagher. 
Shin Kicker.
Off of the live album Stagestruck.

Not everything had as fast a beat as this song, but it was ALL good. This man could effing play. Too bad it was before my time. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xCw2Xpb7gJM&playnext_from=TL&videos=y8sPfU2A9R8


----------



## Kat Stevens

Yup, he could play a little.  If there's a rock 'n' roll heaven, you know they got a helluva band.


----------



## mariomike

bekkamgov said:
			
		

> That was my life until I got off the street when I was pregnant with my son and decided I wanted to work in law enforcement.



People are obviously buying his records:
http://knowyournetworth.com/50_cent_net_worth.html


----------



## bekkamgov

yep I have them all..He is worth like millions..


----------



## Ravanosh

Always been a big fan of TOOL (I'm a drummer so I respect Danny Carey's skill) and Dead Can Dance (also a very percussion oriented band).

TOOL played in Edmonton last night. Unfortunately the ticket prices were too high ($150 each for floor) so I didn't get to see them. I've been to two of their concerts before, so I don't feel too bad.


----------



## medicineman

Crash Test Dummies - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vJeNQ4sqHpY

MM


----------



## hold_fast

The Streets
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=j8BHL5SWX0Q


----------



## CorporalMajor

Kat Stevens said:
			
		

> No it's about low life, not life.  I'll be half a century old next May, and I've done plenty of living, and seen things that would make these thugs crap their diapers, but thanks for the life lesson all the same.


To be fair, a lot of horrifying things happen in places like Oakland or South Central etc on a daily basis.


----------



## bekkamgov

That is so true.. I remember my mom telling me when I was a baby our house got shot up in a drive by and a bullet almost hit my dad, and I live in saint john New Brunswick. people think it is a little historical city.


----------



## EpicBeardedMan

Black Rhino - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-l8VPLviS0c (Jamaican Dance Hall)


----------



## observor 69

Sting - I Was Brought To My Senses 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=znSqbA3kWFo


----------



## darkskye

Spotlight by Mute Math

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ry6GAwDCI2I


----------



## PegcityNavy

Astral Projection- Great for exercise


----------



## hold_fast

Ravanosh said:
			
		

> Always been a big fan of TOOL (I'm a drummer so I respect Danny Carey's skill) and Dead Can Dance (also a very percussion oriented band).
> 
> TOOL played in Edmonton last night. Unfortunately the ticket prices were too high ($150 each for floor) so I didn't get to see them. I've been to two of their concerts before, so I don't feel too bad.



I saw them on Friday in Vancouver.

It was AWESOME. haha.


----------



## CorporalMajor

I never liked Tool that much but as a bass player I certainly respect their rhythym section.


----------



## HavokFour

Mudvayne (has one of the best bassists on the planet I swear)
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OqOKIQlSDWo

Nine Inch Nails
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BTfpOsPy3VM

Benny Benassi
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Uhrf9RYHrYg&feature=related (Viewer Discretion Advised)

Daft Punk
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=K2cYWfq--Nw

Just to name a few. My tastes vary.

Note: I will be extremely disappointed if there isn't at least ONE Mudvayne fan on this forum other than myself.


----------



## Luke O

I like alot of different music, including country and rock.

But music I really appreciate is alot of east coast bands and other Canadian Bands.

At the top of my list would be : Joel Plaskett,  Matt Mays, Two Hours Traffic, Sam Roberts


----------



## CorporalMajor

The Haunted - Chokehold  :threat:


----------



## darkskye

Luke O said:
			
		

> I like alot of different music, including country and rock.
> 
> But music I really appreciate is alot of east coast bands and other Canadian Bands.
> 
> At the top of my list would be : Joel Plaskett,  Matt Mays, Two Hours Traffic, Sam Roberts



Don't forget another great Canadian band, Rush!


----------



## Sapplicant

rezz said:
			
		

> Don't forget another great Canadian band, Rush!



A while back, I went to see a group called Classic Albums Live do their take on 2112 by Rush. Freaking awesome. Here's a good one for you.  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gSropm0CpFA

Ps- You go see them this year on their "Time Machine" tour? I caught it front centre at Bluesfest in Ottawa before coming home to NB. Spectacular.


----------



## medicineman

Having an arrogant worms morning - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Lj9Zmir79bs&feature=related.

MM


----------



## GloriaVictis

Trying to get motivated to clean my house, with the help of The Mars Volta.


----------



## Nemecek

GloriaVictis said:
			
		

> Trying to get motivated to clean my house, with the help of The Mars Volta.



Beautiful! I love the Volta. My favourite track of the new album is Ilyena.


----------



## GloriaVictis

Nemecek said:
			
		

> Beautiful! I love the Volta. My favourite track of the new album is Ilyena.


Excellent song. Have you listened to their latest album, Octahedron? "Teflon" is amazing.


----------



## medicineman

Kings of Leon - Use Somebody:  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gnhXHvRoUd0&feature=avmsc2

MM


----------



## Nemecek

GloriaVictis said:
			
		

> Excellent song. Have you listened to their latest album, Octahedron? "Teflon" is amazing.




New album? Holy smokes! The Volta sure are prolific. They must release an album every single year!

Here I was thinking 'The Bedlam in Goliath' was the most recent one... I'll have to run out and get a copy! Thanks for the heads up, and I'll get back to you with my verdict on Teflon. ahah.


----------



## Sapplicant

Signal Hill - Sonny's Dream  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=n85qNejhQxw

It's a lot better when you're there and have had a couple frosty barley pops.


----------



## LineJumper

Groovin to the cool sounds 'o the Buzzcocks


----------



## vonGarvin

Long Live Rock and Roll by Rainbow.


----------



## Trooper Hale

Paul Kelly. Just non-stop Paul Kelly. He's the greatest Australian song writer of all time.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RZrfG9P6_D0

Well worth listening too. Paul Kelly has provided the soundtrack to my life.


----------



## Oh No a Canadian

Statue - Foo Fighters


----------



## PegcityNavy

I've been listening to the inception OST. very good.


----------



## fischer10

Insomnium - In the Grooves of Death


Love this song/band. Been listening to this song for the past 2 hours haha , great great stuff!


----------



## Oh No a Canadian

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7oIGP0BUt8s

\m/


----------



## fischer10

Oh No a Canadian said:
			
		

> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7oIGP0BUt8s
> 
> \m/



Iron Maiden is EPIC! I got to see them live on their last tour! One of the greatest concerts I've been to


----------



## AndyRad

Just Picked up Avenged Sevenfold's new album: Nightmare, and Catalyst, the new single by Linkin Park!!!
i recommend both to all who are avid fans


----------



## Michael OLeary

Listening to Flogging Molly, must dig out the Pogues again later.


----------



## The Anti-Royal

Two albums by the Dik Van Dykes - Nobody Likes . . . and Waste Mor Vinyl (no, it's not misspelled).


----------



## owa

Listening to Iron Maiden's new album "The Final Frontier".

Truly amazing album.


----------



## HavokFour

Currently waiting for Disturbed's _Asylum_ album to come out on the 31st. 

Other than that: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3-0OSkrQOEI


----------



## CorporalMajor

fischer10 said:
			
		

> Iron Maiden is EPIC! I got to see them live on their last tour! One of the greatest concerts I've been to



Their show with Dream Theater was amazing.   I saw it in Ottawa.  It was off the fng chain.  

I finally saw Maiden live.  I can now die happy.


----------



## Thompson_JM

Right now :

Red and White Brigade - Julian Austin
Hello Seattle (Remix) - Owl City
Here - Vertical Horizon


----------



## Alea

Tommy said:
			
		

> Right now :
> 
> Red and White Brigade - Julian Austin
> Hello Seattle (Remix) - Owl City
> Here - Vertical Horizon



 :rofl:

How many sets of ears to you have to be able to listen to 3 songs at once... I'm sure this one belongs in the Manly Thread  

Alea


----------



## Thompson_JM

Alea said:
			
		

> :rofl:
> 
> How many sets of ears to you have to be able to listen to 3 songs at once... I'm sure this one belongs in the Manly Thread
> 
> Alea



My Epic beard Helps..... 

The Dos Equis guy has nothing on me!


----------



## ProudofallofU

AC/DC...let there be rock. >


----------



## Sapplicant

Eating up the Humble Pie. Listening to 'Fool for a Pretty Face' at the moment.


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=74f0_NgFlAw


----------



## Alea

It's a Massive Attack night 

Angel
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ADzn6PBtQJA

Karmacoma
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Vi76bxT7K6U&ob=av3e

Alea


----------



## Alea

HAPPY BIRTHDAY fischer10  :king:

Happy Birthday - Steevie Wonder
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FchMuPQOBwA&feature=fvst

Alea


----------



## 57Chevy

When the Tigers broke free

   Pink Floyd: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TH2LoYnQeog


----------



## a_majoor

New Order: Crystal

Also scrolling through Youtube looking at old vids for "Garbage" (Only happy when it rains, Stupid girl, Milk) and Dif Juz (Love Insane with Elizabeth Fraiser-outstanding piece of music)

We are living in the wrong era.....


----------



## 57Chevy

Really......
 I love this one...
Spanish eyes by Al Martino:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=enIdTGckjKs
a heaping of enjoyment
my wife had those eyes..........eyes that made you want to get home. ;D

 and another I like alot.....Crazy.....by Patsy Cline
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Zzq5X-p2C0Y

and Engelbert Humperdinck....Release Me:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rCZO9xeYA8g


----------



## medicineman

The Specials - Pressure Drop  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bUxWmDgSXP4&feature=related

MM


----------



## Oh No a Canadian

Red Sector A - Rush


----------



## Kat Stevens

The Babys- Every Time I think of You


----------



## 57Chevy

It's always a good idea to have a good tune tucked away in there.
Especially on those endless marches,
the too numerous extended wait times
change of command parades
ambushes, long bus hauls, etc......I think you get the picture.
I can remember a ways back in the RCR......there was this Sgt....a tall guy
He always sung the same tune......And everytime I heard it afterwards, I thought of it.
Not too sure if his wife was Julie.......but she sure wasn't Lisa.
Of course.....he didn't know all the words. But that's beside the point.
Enjoy: JESSI COLTER- I'M NOT LISA
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZOgTVJOdFVU


----------



## Fishbone Jones

Tom Waits - Downtown Train & Raindogs.


----------



## 57Chevy

I kinda like coming over here to this thread to hear the music you all share.
Sometimes I open it to a new window.
It's like some strange radio station where everybody gets a chance to be the Disc Jockey.
When I was in my early teens, my sister used to invite all her girlfriends over to dance
to beatle records, and other even earlier hits. Music was great back then......not that it 
isn't now......maybe it's just nostalgia. But does that matter ?
......Oh!...and yes, the dancing was exilerating........even for a school boy. ;D

So anyway, lots of them real great oldies stand the test of time.
Here's one that made the rounds back then:  Leader of The Pack - The Shangrillas


----------



## medicineman

The Offspring - Why Don't you get a job :http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2r7KrDHo0wE

MM


----------



## Spanky

Right now:     Blues for Salvador  by Carlos Santana


----------



## fischer10

57Chevy said:
			
		

> So anyway, lots of them real great oldies stand the test of time.
> Here's one that made the rounds back then:  Leader of The Pack - The Shangrillas



Haha, I remember that song from Twisted Sister! Never knew it was a cover. Oldies are awesome, but I still enjoy they heavy stuff a lot more:

HSB - Endzeit.

Or something like this is always great:

Insomnium - In the Grooves of Death.  8)


----------



## Kat Stevens

Bo Diddley- Who Do You Love


----------



## Spanky

Kat Stevens said:
			
		

> Bo Diddley- Who Do You Love



CLASSIC!


----------



## 57Chevy

Spanky said:
			
		

> Right now:     Blues for Salvador  by Carlos Santana


 Santana......I actually won a prize at a christmas dance years back.....because I knew
 the name of his song called  samba pa' ti


----------



## Alea

Shirley Bassey is one of my favorite  :nod:

La passione
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4Bx92kb9_7U

This is my life
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6iCaXTXf1Dw

Diamonds are forever (James Bond)
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=d3KdY_rm1SE

Alea


----------



## HavokFour

Rockin' out to Disturbs new album 'Asylum'. Yeah I got it a day early, haters gonna hate.


----------



## 57Chevy

fischer10 said:
			
		

> Haha, I remember that song from Twisted Sister! Never knew it was a cover. Oldies are awesome


 
A whole lot of new songs I'm hearing on the radio, are remakes.
And some of them are not as good as the original.
But some.....I admit are pretty well done.
One particular tune that I always liked was redone by Celine Dion.
So....here I am somewhere out there in the land of no reception with my
transistor radio. That was the one and only time I so happen to pack the radio.
So, on one of those extreme nightly layovers, I tried it. Between the overwhelming
static and squelching, I got the ever so slight sound of some music.
A tune that we all enjoyed:  All By Myself


----------



## medicineman

An appropriate song for my own circumstances...http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Pp2MfLCnMtU.

MM


----------



## Kat Stevens

Pretenders- Live in London.  Thank you, PBS.


----------



## opp550

Rammstein


----------



## Sapplicant

"Captain Beyond"
Whole first album.


----------



## vonGarvin

Venom: Bloodlust


----------



## MikeL

Three 6 Mafia ft Tiesto, Sean Kingston and Flo Rida - Feel It
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FThuVI_maAs


----------



## Kat Stevens

Lynyrd Skynrd-  The Ballad of Curtis Loew


----------



## Rafterman1

Disturbed - Down with the sickness.  Got tickets for their concert in Van!  Woo!  >


----------



## Michael OLeary

Flogging Molly, and a hearty drink o' rum, thinking about Halifax.


----------



## Arctic Acorn

I'm writing up an exercise instruction, so Metallica naturally. 

'Crash Course in Brain Surgery', anyone?


----------



## CorporalMajor

Technoviking said:
			
		

> Venom: Bloodlust



wicked band.


----------



## tango22a

DIRE STRAITS!! 

tango22a


----------



## vorden

4Lyn, Disturbed, Drowning Pool, Soil, Soilwork, Saliva, Big Sugar, and more metal and hard rock than I can list. >


----------



## hold_fast

The Red Jumpsuit Apparatus, randomly
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cOqua-Cny4g


----------



## 57Chevy

Another tune from way back that has been redone over and over again.
From the Animals, the unforgettable classic               The House Of The Rising Sun 

Another tune that hit the airwaves that surely is enjoyed by many.
From The Moody Blues Nights In White Satin 
And sales of satin sheets skyrocketed ;D


----------



## Kat Stevens

That was Moody Blues.  Procul Harum did  A Whiter Shade of Pale.


----------



## 57Chevy

Yes......you are quite right ;D
my mistake.......I was going to put  Conquistador, but changed my mind.
I will correct that......Thanks Kat


----------



## Kat Stevens

Rime of the Ancient Mariner-  Iron Maiden


----------



## 57Chevy

I'm not sure but I think this happened on a practice for a change of command parade.
I can't seem to remember exactly.
I guess we all looked like some great big gaggle untill the SM
gave the command to form up. So there we were all standing there
on one of those real hot, boot melting summer days, ready for
the next command.......suddenly out of one of the opened barrack windows
came blarring  We Will Rock You  :
Almost instantly, one of the Sgts ran into the building......with the sound pouring out of the windows
you could hear the distinct pounding on a door and then the bellowing of the Sgt. The music stopped. Honestly 
speaking, you couldn't hear a pin drop. After a long day of drill we were marched off to the edge of the parade square. But it didn't end there. The SM ordered the officers to fall in, and he drilled them up to standard.

The 'change of command' parade went extraordinarily well, with pipers and all.
iper:


----------



## Jacqueline

cHIcken heads..... a funny song


----------



## a_majoor

Canadian band "Land of Talk" Hamburg, Noon


----------



## 57Chevy

A nice little old cuddly song
for cuddlers everywhere who can remember
cuddling with someone  back when this
first rate hit came out by Tommy James & The Shondells
enjoy 
Crimson and Clover


Oh....In case you don't know about  Cuddling


----------



## bdave

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_rGCDIl6M9U

Childhood video game remix


----------



## wildman0101

George Thorogood
who do you love
Samantha Fox
I only wanna be with you
I wanna have some fun
Party Pack
maybeline
whole lotta  shakin goin on
lady willpower
judy in disquise
wooly bully
led z-immagrant song
aretha franklin-respect
percy sledge-when a man loves a woman
joe turner-shake rattle roll
and a whole lotta h/d road songs you 
wouldnt believe.
Rock n Roll Rule's
Scoty B


----------



## Dou You

Kanye West - Runaway(live version)...kinda dumb but so catchy, I can't get enough of the beat.


----------



## CEEBEE501

paramore 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aCyGvGEtOwc

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=A63VwWz1ij0&feature=channel


----------



## Oh No a Canadian

I have been watching alot of Rush's older live performances on the youtubes recently, currently Turn the Page from 1988.


----------



## wildman0101

Confirmed 57chevy.
Crimson and Clover 
Tommy  Jame's and 
the Shondell's cuddly music
nothing like your best 
girl sitting on your lap
cuddling.......Doin nothing
but listening to that ole rock
n role. You can't beat that.
Now that is lovin music.
Imagine that.
Scoty B
Scoty B


----------



## medicineman

CCR:  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=34P18at0Q7s
          http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RqZhM75aGMg&feature=related
          http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TS9_ipu9GKw&feature=related

MM


----------



## HavokFour

Chilling out with some Skillet. Very easy music to sing along to.


----------



## Kat Stevens

Rush-  All The World's A Stage... LOUD!!


----------



## Ignatius J. Reilly

Beethoven "Egmont Overture"


----------



## the 48th regulator

Texas Hippie Coalition, Pride of Texas!


----------



## observor 69

Bo Bice "Blades Of Glory" from Blades Of Glory 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DP3PYz-Zpb4   :-\


----------



## 57Chevy

Scoty B, Glad to see you enjoyed the cuddling tune. ;D and I notice from your lists that you enjoy the old R&R as I do, and probably r and r too 8)

As an early R&R enthusiast I can never forget "the one and only", "the voice", "sunglasses", "the man in black".
His innumerable hits that filled the airwaves from coast to coast and of course the world over.
With songs like, Blue Bayou, Crying, Only the lonely, In Dreams, Oh! Pretty Woman, Working for the man, Running Scared........etc, etc, etc.
Yup!.......Roy Orbison
Orbi, as many call him with his trademark sunglasses which came about because he forgot his regular thick lensed
glasses on an airplane while on tour with The Beatles. As his dark sunglasses were also of the prescription type,
he wore them, and the rest became history.
There is one particular song that I would like to share that pays a certain tribute to that time in many a mans (and
womans) life that entailled a loss of a special somebody. Whether a bad break-up, a divorce for any reason, and yes, maybe even a death by any means.
And, as you may well know, perhaps on more than one occasion.

I was reminded at one time not to ever forget the love that was shared no matter the outcome.
So, lucky are those who remember their first love
and luckier are those who still love their first love 
But luckiest of all are those who remember a love so beautiful

Enjoy ;D

Roy Orbison was inducted into the Rock and Roll Hall of Fame in 1987
and finally recieved his "Star" to the Hollywood Walk of Fame posthumously on 29 January 2010.


----------



## 57Chevy

You saw the film a thousand times
and heard and probably enjoyed this song.
But like myself you wondered of the name of it.
Well it's called Story Of A Soldier


----------



## Ignatius J. Reilly

Bach's English Horn Concerto. 
Simply stunning!


----------



## crooks.a

Can't Stop - Red Hot Chili Peppers


----------



## HavokFour

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6nFKPVfDrgU&feature=related


----------



## Sapplicant

I'm about to drop the needle on ELP's Brain Salad Surgery for the first time. Wish me luck.


----------



## observor 69

Now for something different   Not bad at all!

Glee (Gwyneth Paltrow) - Forget You 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6XyKVetF2kk

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aQGyTKoByWc

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CTRpUjl-pxI&feature=related


----------



## CorporalMajor

Sapplicant said:
			
		

> I'm about to drop the needle on ELP's Brain Salad Surgery for the first time. Wish me luck.



What a wicked album.


----------



## chriscalow

mumford and sons


----------



## 57Chevy

A french song that plays on the radio that just seems to stick in my ears.
I'm sure you will enjoy it too ;D

Je Repars

Translation:
    repars..... to set out, to start off again
                   to start from scratch again,
                   to go back to square one.


----------



## Bruce Monkhouse

Them Kids- Sam Roberts
_
"I said the kids don't know how to dance to 'rock and roll' "_


----------



## 57Chevy

I know someone that will like this one ;D and the fact that I posted it  :nod:
Clyde McCoy - Sugar Blues (1931 version)

Be safe out there saving :nod:


----------



## wildman0101

Samantha Fox-I only wanna be with you 
Your house or my house
Pic  included. I can dream right?


----------



## medicineman

Yeah, I know you're going to laugh, but Three Dog Night: 

Black and White http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eOr4O66WZW0

Joy to the world http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eOr4O66WZW0

Others there as well if you choose.

MM


----------



## a_majoor

Going over some old stuff in the collection, and found "Life in the European Theater", a compilation album from the early 80's. This is actually a propaganda album (in fact, a Soviet propaganda album since the theme is anti-war and it was released during the height of the "no nukes" protests against American deployment of Pershing II and GLCM's in response to Soviet theater weapon deployments).

Anyway, despite the theme of the album there is a good cross section of 80's music. My personal favorite is Little Boy Soldiers by The Jam, one of the few anti-war songs from the soldier's point of view. The first verse is very poignant, then it devolves into the sort of jingoistic bluster Paul Weller imagines soldiers indulge in.

LITTLE BOY SOLDIERS - Paul Weller

Its funny how you never knew what my name was,
Our only contact was a form for the election.
These days I find that you don't listen,
These days I find that we're out of touch,
These days I find that I'm too busy,
So why the attention now you want my assistance -
 what have you done for me?
You've gone and got yourself in trouble,
Now you want me to help you out.
These days I find that I can't be bothered,
These days I find that its all too much,
To pick up a gun and shoot a stranger,
But I've got no choice so here I come - war games.

I'm up on the hills playing little boy soldiers,
Reconnaissance duty up at 5:30.
Shoot shoot shoot and kill the natives,
You're one of us and we love you for that.
Think of honour, Queen and country.
You're a blessed son of the British Empire,
God's on our side and so is Washington.
Come out on the hills with the little boy soldiers.

Come on outside - I'll sing you a lullabye,
And tell the tale of how goodness prevailed.
We ruled the world - we killed and robbed,
The fucking lot - but we don't feel bad.
It was done beneathe the flag of democracy,
You'll believe - and I do, yes I do - yes I do -
 Yes I do -

These days I find that I can't be bothered,
To argue with them - well, what's the point?
Better to take your shots and drop down dead,
then they send you home in a pine overcoat.
With a letter to your mum
Saying 'find enclosed one son, one medal' - and a note to say he won.


----------



## ProudofallofU

Stevie Ray Vaughn- Texas Flood       8)


----------



## observor 69

One of You Tube top videos for 2010.   "Oh... Canada"

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XjiwBwBL4Qo


----------



## Kat Stevens

Chris Isaak- Wicked Game


----------



## trigger324

for the season, a "contemporary" christmas classic got played by me four times today:

"fairytale of new york" by the pogues


----------



## a_majoor

The Radio Department, "Clinging to a Scheme"

Sounds a bit like the Style Council, which is really weird since they are Swedish.....


----------



## The Bread Guy

Something jazzy for the season....


----------



## PuckChaser

The Weakerthans "I hate Winnipeg" just popped on the radio. Catchy tune!  ;D


----------



## HavokFour

TRON: Legacy Soundtrack  T:


----------



## Sapplicant

Dweezil Zappa - Purple Guitar

It's funny, his legendary father had a collection called "Shut Up 'n Play Yer Guitar". He does exactly that in this 9 minute miracle. If you are of the hard rock/metal persuasion, this is _definitely_ for you. The song 'Fwakstension' is also worth a listen too, it can be found in the related videos.


----------



## PMedMoe

Carol of the Bells - Trans-Siberian Orchestra


----------



## Journeyman

PMedMoe said:
			
		

> Carol of the Bells - Trans-Siberian Orchestra


Well, if you're being all Christmas-y


----------



## PMedMoe

Journeyman said:
			
		

> Well, if you're being all Christmas-y



Saw that one and really liked it!  Thanks.


----------



## 57Chevy

An all time favorite for the Christmas season from Burl Ives

Little Drummer Boy


----------



## 57Chevy

Just in case you got the notion that it wasn't done on the pipes yet ;D

The Little Drummer Boy-Gibson Highland Bagpipes

 :cheers: to all you pipers out there iper:


----------



## Sapplicant

I came down with a fever earlier this week. I went to the Doctor today, and she told me that, the only thing she could prescribe for my condition, was *more cowbell.*  This much cowbell, I assure you, could never be sold over the counter.


----------



## a_majoor

Watching a flashmob go wrong: 

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/world-us-canada-12056504



> Flash-mob singers spark California mall evacuation
> 
> 
> Click to play
> 
> Click to play
> 
> Resident: "I think the whole community found out."
> A spontaneous musical concert at a California shopping mall ended with the entire complex being evacuated after some 5,000 people turned up to sing.
> 
> The incident happened at the Roseville Galleria shopping mall, which is reported to have started shaking due to the volume of people inside.
> 
> Fire and safety officials struggled not to spoil the festive mood as they evacuated the mall.
> 
> One warden said: "You can keep singing, but please walk."
> 
> Thousands had gathered at the shopping mall's food court to take part in a group rendition of Handel's Hallelujah Chorus as part of a flash-mob concert - when groups of people - often strangers - conspire on social networking websites to turn up at the same place at the same time and start singing.
> 
> But, as they burst into song, there were reports that the building's floor began to move and creak, and witnesses reported hearing popping sounds.
> 
> Emergency services were forced to evacuate the entire building.
> 
> "We want you guys to have a good Christmas but we have a serious safety issue right now," one official said, according to a video of the event posted on the website of the Sacramento Bee.
> 
> No-one was hurt and the structure was declared safe.
> 
> The assembled singers, whose efforts had been organised by the Sacramento Choral Society and Orchestra, continued their impromptu concert outside.


----------



## Kat Stevens

Jeff Wayne's musical version of War of the Worlds-  an almost impossible find in music stores, but my boy found one for me for Christmas.


----------



## wildman0101

American Woman
When a man love's a woman(percy sledge)
George Thorogood- in the nighttime
Against the wind-bobseger
Born to be wild-steppenwolf
Radar love-golden earring
Sign of the gypsy queen-april wine
Ride ride ride-foghat

57 chevy Re: annie lennox(baxl)
got the copyright block also.
http://www.sing365.com/music/lyric.nsf/Into-The-West-lyrics-Annie-Lennox/429DFAB0CA2CFCFB48256E2700178396
lyrics as follow'sLay down
Your sweet and weary head
Night is falling
You've come to journey's end
Sleep now
And dream of the ones who came before
They are calling
From across the distant shore

Why do you weep?
What are these tears upon your face?
Soon you will see
All of your fears will pass away
Safe in my arms
You're only sleeping

[Chorus]
What can you see
On the horizon?
Why do the white gulls call?
Across the sea
A pale moon rises
The ships have come to carry you home

And all will turn
To silver glass
A light on the water
All souls pass

Hope fades
Into the world of night
Through shadows falling
Out of memory and time
Don't say: Â«We have come now to the endÂ»
White shores are calling
You and I will meet again

And you'll be here in my arms
Just sleeping

[Chorus]

And all will turn 
To silver glass
A light on the water
Grey ships pass 
Into the West
  :cheers:
Rock n Roll is here to stay.
Scoty B


----------



## Ignatius J. Reilly

Great  Music by Bach:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=p97j7OASZSk&feature=related


----------



## Sapplicant

Burnin' the Midnight Oil - Foghat


----------



## wildman0101

Burnin the Midnight Oil
Thanks Sapplicant. One of my
old favorite's.
Run Red Run-The coaster's
Stagger Lee-Loyd Price
Peter Gun-Frnderman
Those were the days-Mary Hopkin
Ferry Across the Mersey-Gary and 
the Pacemaker's
Hawaii five-0-the Venture's
Tell Luara-Ricky Valance
I got the Six-ZZ Top
Two for the show-Trooper
Pretty Lady-Trooper
Susie Q-CCR
Rock n Roll Rock's on..
Ya gotta love it..
One for the Road,
Two for the Show,
Ready,get,Go...
Scoty B


----------



## 57Chevy

One from the band with the same name as that place they call 'the windy city'
Colour My World


then later on......On the way home from that Bogart movie there was that Stewart guy with this one.
Yeah......you remember, it was the Year of the Cat

And we all got home late.......for PT :christmas happy:


----------



## Sapplicant

wildman0101 said:
			
		

> Rock n Roll is here to stay.
> Scoty B



Sweet Home Chicago - Foghat (live)
Just Got Paid - ZZ Top
Bought & Sold - Rory Gallagher (live)
Roll With The Changes - REO Speedwagon
Nostradamus - Al Stewart (this one's for you, Chevy)
Run With The Pack - Bad Company
Never Been Any Reason - Head East (live)
Do Ya - ELO
Fool For A Pretty Face - Humble Pie
Kickin' My Heart Around - Black Crowes
Mr. High & Mighty - Gov't Mule (live)
But Anyways - Blues Traveller (live)
Building a Boat - Matt Mays & El Torpedo
Come On Baby, Let's Go Downtown - The Trews (Neil Young Cover)
Home In My Hand - Foghat

It sure is Scoty B, it sure is. :nod:


----------



## Mike Baker

Wasted Penguinz - Anxiety


I like to make the house shake with the bass


----------



## Sapplicant

In the spirit of the World Juniors.... ME LIKE HOCKEY!!!


----------



## 57Chevy

Sapplicant said:
			
		

> Burnin' the Midnight Oil - Foghat


Everytime I hear the name Foghat I think of that cartoon character Foghorn ;D
Foghorn Leghorn Rant!

From the greatest sonwriter of all time:
Canta Libre
He Ain't Heavy, He's My Brother
I Am... I Said
and many many others.....enjoy


----------



## 57Chevy

Neil Diamond will be inducted into the Rock and Roll Hall of Fame in 2011.
Neil Diamond, who will be 70-years-old next month, beat out L.L. Cool J, Bon Jovi and the Beastie Boys for the honor.

He wrote on his website:  ”I think it’s great. I’m happy that they recognized me and my work. Any club that has Chuck Berry and Little Richard and The Everly Brothers is a club that I want to be a part of.”
Neil Diamond: Rock and Roll Hall of Fame

A few other songs from the same artist

Morningside

Lady Magdalene

Play Me

Photo:Neil Diamond Rock and Roll Hall of Famer

                               (Reproduced under the Fair Dealings provisions of the Copyright Act)


----------



## nuclearzombies

I'm into a bit of evrything, favouring heavy metal. And I dont mean that screamo/hippy garbage they're coming out with. I mean heavy metal that makes Slayer sound like an elementary school chior.  For you metal fans, this has been polluting my ears lately:
Disclaimer! do not take heavy metal too seriously! misuse may result in brain damage and/or social ackwardness. Or being a twisted lonely psycho with too much mascara and bad aim....  

Opeth - Blackwater Park
Damaged - Passive Backseat Demon Engine
Thorazine - Seed the Black Sky
Pantera - Far Beyond Driven 
Nile - Annihilation of the Wicked
Dissection - The Somberlain (years ahead of it's time)
Summon - Baptized by Fire


----------



## 57Chevy

These Guys really got it together.
The original and redone again many years later 

little darlin' - the original diamonds (1957)

Little Darling by the Original Diamonds


----------



## OldSolduer

I'm not listening to anything right now but two Neil Diamond songs came to mind:

Candida
Sweet Caroline.

Now that I know these two ladies....the songs were well written. Mind you these two young ladies were born AFTER the songs were hits.

My philosophy for the morning.


----------



## mariomike

Eddie Fisher - "Games That Lovers Play":
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UvsU_VZ8EDo

I saw him perform that song, and others, at the O'Keefe Centre. He was a great singer.


----------



## 57Chevy

Jim Seggie said:
			
		

> Candida


Thanks....
That brings back some great memories Jim
except "Candida" was done by Tony Orlando  :nod:
he also did that unforgetable tune about that sweet lady living upstaires......you know the one... : Knock Three Times

I can still hear that tall sarge whistling to the tune of Tie a yellow ribbon round the old oak tree  on one of them extra long walks ;D


----------



## OldSolduer

You are correct. The Candida I know is as good looking and sweet as she was when we first met about 8 years ago.


----------



## nuclearzombies

Saw this a while back on Colbert Report, it' Mavis Staples with Jeff Tweedy on guitar.... really good, uplifting tune

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cYCp98McUc8


----------



## TN2IC

For anyone been to KAF.... enjoy..



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rb0RsLPxOuQ&feature=related

 ;D

Regards,
TN2IC


----------



## Alea

So SWEET !!


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1uP8bnRJch0&feature=fvst


Enjoy 

Alea


----------



## 57Chevy

Bear with me on these two wonderful compositions.
Sometimes it is not necessary to understand   ;D
I hope you enjoy  Y Volver Volver as much as I have.
And this second one is the reason I found the first one.
I looked everywhere.....many have performed this song,
and I must say, this is one fine example of Cucurrucucu paloma

(outstanding videos)


----------



## a_majoor

The Blue Nile: Tinseltown in the rain

Man do I miss the 80's.....


----------



## nuclearzombies

Thucydides said:
			
		

> The Blue Nile: Tinseltown in the rain
> 
> Man do I miss the 80's.....



I hear you there.... except for the messed up clothes and hairstyles.....
When I was little, we did a hitch in Lahr. There were only two English telelvision shows on, He Man and Video Hits... Ths song reminds me of hanging out at the Canadian Youth Centre at the Kaserne, playing pac-man and annoying the shit out of the MP's at the gate... Good times folks!


----------



## OldSolduer

80s' music?

Love Shack by the B-52s. On IPod right now!! ;D

Followed by ELO's "Telephone Line".


----------



## Cdnleaf

In the truck:  American Standards XM 73 Siriusly Sinatra.  Makes the drive nice lol  :snowman: 

http://www.xmradio.com/siriuslysinatra


----------



## The Bread Guy

In the cubicle, listening to a bit of jazz from Gerry Mulligan - mellow.


----------



## 57Chevy

To understand the reason why so many artists 
over the years have performed "Cucurrucucu Paloma",
one would want to know what is being said. So.....
to understand it a little better
Caetano Veloso "Cucurrucucu Paloma" (With English Lyrics).........


----------



## Ex-Dragoon

Metric....Help I'm Alive


----------



## mariomike

Just watched "Swamp People", so I am listening to, and enjoying, "Jambalaya (On the Bayou)" by Hank Williams.


----------



## OldSolduer

mariomike said:
			
		

> Just watched "Swamp People", so I am listening to, and enjoying, "Jambalaya (On the Bayou)" by Hank Williams.



Swamp People.....that is quite a show.....anyone wanna go gator hunting in Lousiana?

I garrronteee we'll have a good ole time!


----------



## mariomike

Jim Seggie said:
			
		

> Swamp People.....that is quite a show.....anyone wanna go gator hunting in Lousiana?
> 
> I garrronteee we'll have a good ole time!



"Choot it, Clint! Choot it!"
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/File:HANK_WILLIAMS_--_Jambalaya_%28On_the_Bayou%29.ogg


----------



## Sapplicant

Pink Floyd - On the Turning Away
Metric - Stadium Love


----------



## medicineman

The Watchmen:  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wwCpM0LtWCk&feature=related

MM


----------



## Dash

Sapplicant said:
			
		

> Pink Floyd - On the Turning Away



That song is absolutely brilliant.
It's on my playlist too, along with Peter Gabriel/Kate Bush - Don't Give Up


----------



## Hammer Sandwich

medicineman said:
			
		

> The Watchmen:  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wwCpM0LtWCk&feature=related
> 
> MM



Wow...That just motivated me to dig out my copy of "McLaren Furnace Room".....the record that _made_ me & my buddies start a band.....

EDIT @ 12:02 my local time : Yep...still an absolutely killer record.....thanks MM!


----------



## wildman0101

Monday Monday-Mamma's and the Pappa's
Magic Carpet Ride-Steppenwolf
Born to be wild        "     "
Somebody to Love-Jefferson Airplane
Knight's in White Satin-Moody Blue's
Midnight Confession-Grass Root's
Wild Thing-The Trogg's
Summer in the City-Lovin Spoonfull
Groovin-The Rascals
Here come's the Sun-Ritchie Haven's
Windy-Association
Black Majic Woman-Santanna
I want to take you higher-Sly Stone
Listen to the Music-Doobie Bro's
People gotta be Free-Rascal's
These Eye's-Guess Who
Evil Way's-Santanna
One toke over the line-?????
Allright Now-Free
Midnight Confession-Grass Root's
A'm I hot or what.
Just some of many,,many more.
Rock n Roll is only a song away.
Sorry having an oldtimer's moment
and lovin every minute of it... 
gotta go my pinup picture date is 
waiting. See attached.
Scoty B


----------



## OldSolduer

Very cool Scoty B.


----------



## 57Chevy

Great pin-up girl you got there Scoty.......kinda reminds me of a girl I used to 
know a ways back. In fact a lot of guys probably knew her, I think she goes
by the name of Runaround sue  
And you know.....I have often wondered what ever happened
to my little Runaway ;D
I never did find out.......so that's when I went and found my thrill up there on blueberry hill  :rofl:


----------



## 57Chevy

Titled
Is this Frank Sinatra's voice?  :

Polka Dots And Moonbeams


----------



## wildman0101

57Chevy:
bang-on  buddy  :rofl:
You have a grid ref for that hill
was wondering if Sue might be 
around or a reasonable facimile.
LMAO.  :cheers:
Scoty B


----------



## 57Chevy

probably need a 

 to get up there these days. ;D


----------



## 57Chevy

Michael O'Leary said:
			
		

> little Johnny/Jane is going to get a sports scholarship and make it to the big leagues/Olympics?



That reminds me.....
Cochrane & Red Rider - Big League  ;D


----------



## NinjaBoots23

Ruffman - Dream
Deadmau5 - Ghosts n' Stuff


----------



## canada94

I can't stop listening to the flatliners, great Canadian band. Or USS another great Canadian band.


----------



## HavokFour

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Uh7tsMKv0Lo&feature=channel


----------



## 57Chevy

Tinitis.......yeah.....you know that ringing in the ears that never goes away, 
and sometimes seems to be even louder for some reason.
Well I have that problem.
Listening to music helps, but not necessarily music blarring or screaming at you.
In my little music collection I have some Pan Flute music.
Gheorghe Zamfir also known as "The Master of the Pan Flute" plays the traditional Romanian-style (curved) pan flute of 20 pipes to 22, 25, 28 and 30 pipes which can obtain as many as eight overtones and can actually mask out almost completely that constant ringing.(well....not always  ;D)
This particular tune first introduced me to the pan flute and is a true classic:Einsamer Hirte (The Lonely Shepherd)
Enjoy


----------



## nuclearzombies

NinjaBoots23 said:
			
		

> Ruffman - Dream
> Deadmau5 - Ghosts n' Stuff



Second you on the Deadmau5....... that guy has some interesting stage getups...



Anyhoo, been on a real Canuck music kick lately.... Lots of Blue Rodeo, Paul Hyde & the Payolas, and these guys: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=e8Fi46BFAF0 It's the video for Nautical Disaster, by the Tragically Hip. Not that the lyrics are that obvious, but this song is about the Dieppe Raid....

BONUS VIDEO : It Hasnt Hit Me Ye, by Blue Rodeo. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=crfpN3n8lR0


----------



## HavokFour

I like my women like I like my music on a Friday night... loud.  ;D

Five Finger Death Punch- Falling in Hate


----------



## Kat Stevens

Tropical Rainstorm on the Lower Mainland- Doug and the Slugs
Eyes of a Stranger- Payolas
Turn it Loud- Headpins


----------



## Sapplicant

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=h3IutxvltBM

When I feel empty/lost/confused/angry... I watch this. Sometimes I cry, sometimes I just clench my teeth and feel the burn in my jaw. (especially at 2:07. That photo damn near rips my heart clear out of my chest) 

The pipes, the drums, the horns, the pictures. Puts everything back into place for me, gives me that much more fighting spirit, and a hell of a lot of pride in being a Canadian.



proper grammar


----------



## OldSolduer

"Lights" by Journey....a great 80's hair band.


----------



## Kat Stevens

Nazareth- lots and lots of Nazareth


----------



## observor 69

Perhaps the best Ford commercial ever.    P

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lQGBTM8G_mo


----------



## Newapplicant78

Impossible by Shontelle I'm such a sap


----------



## Hammer Sandwich

Sapplicant said:
			
		

> When I feel empty/lost/confused/angry... I watch this. Sometimes I cry, sometimes I just clench my teeth and feel the burn in my jaw. (especially at 2:07. That photo damn near rips my heart clear out of my chest)



Spot on, man.
I'll never watch that video again, but, sadly,  I know I'll hear that song again, and I shiver to think of it. 

As always, a giant Thank You to the Men & Women that wear the Uniform, those that have worn the Uniform, and those that will wear the Uniform.

And now for something completely....
PANTERA

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AkFqg5wAuFk

Whee!!!


----------



## Hammer Sandwich

Black Betty said:
			
		

> Impossible by Shontelle I'm such a sap



Sad song...jeez Louise!
Why do people (especially the ladies), like sad songs so friggin' much?!
 ???


----------



## a_majoor

Recently discovered Francis Dunnery. Very talented and covers a wide arc.

There's a Whole New World Out There
Love Will Tear Us Apart

Enjoy


----------



## nuclearzombies

Hammer Sandwich said:
			
		

> And now for something completely....
> PANTERA
> 
> Whee!!!



Hell Yeah  >   Here's something from Far Beyond Driven: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2ht3XGhlfYs


----------



## Newapplicant78

> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=e8Fi46BFAF0 It's the video for Nautical Disaster, by the Tragically Hip.



I'm a Hip Fan!   Mostly 90's stuff...


----------



## a_majoor

Watched "Control" last night. Realized that I still have my Joy Division albums (on vinyl) downstairs...

Related movie: "24 Hr Party People"

Bonus track: The Missing Boy by Durutti Column, tribute to Ian Curtis...


----------



## CorporalMajor

wildman0101 said:
			
		

> gotta go my pinup picture date is
> waiting. See attached.
> Scoty B



Very nice.



Pantera is the shit. I miss that band.


----------



## a_majoor

Sigur Ros

Hard to describe; atmospheric, dream pop, post rock don't seem to cover this at all.

The band is from Iceland, so don't be alarmed that the lyrics are unintelligable....


----------



## 57Chevy

wildman0101 said:
			
		

> or a reasonable facimile.


 ;D
Photoshop CS3: Pretty Woman in Red :yellow:


----------



## CorporalMajor

EPMD - Chill


----------



## observor 69

New York Times

Qaddafi YouTube Spoof by Israeli Gets Arab Fans
By ISABEL KERSHNER
JERUSALEM — A YouTube clip mocking Col. Muammar el-Qaddafi’s megalomania is fast becoming a popular token of the Libya uprising across the Middle East. And in an added affront to Colonel Qaddafi, it was created by an Israeli living in Tel Aviv. 

Noy Alooshe, 31, an Israeli journalist, musician and Internet buff, said he saw Colonel Qaddafi’s televised speech last Tuesday in which the Libyan leader vowed to hunt down protesters “inch by inch, house by house, home by home, alleyway by alleyway,” and immediately identified it as a “classic.” 

“He was dressed strangely, and he raised his arms” like at a trance party, Mr. Alooshe said Sunday in a telephone interview, referring to the gatherings that feature electronic dance music. Then there were Colonel Qaddafi’s words with their natural beat. 

Mr. Alooshe spent a few hours at the computer, using pitch corrector technology to set the speech to the music of “Hey Baby,” a song by the American rapper Pitbull, featuring another artist, T-Pain. Mr. Alooshe titled it “Zenga-Zenga,” echoing Colonel Qaddafi’s repetition of the word zanqa, Arabic for alleyway. 

By the early hours of Wednesday morning, Mr. Alooshe had uploaded the electro hip-hop remix to YouTube, and he began promoting it on Twitter and Facebook, sending the link to the pages of young Arab revolutionaries. By Sunday night, the original clip had received nearly 500,000 hits and had gone viral. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cBY-0n4esNY

http://www.nytimes.com/2011/02/28/world/middleeast/28youtube.html?src=me&ref=homepage


----------



## HavokFour

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KbW9JqM7vho&feature=related

Becomes quite catchy after a few plays. Viewer discretion is advised.


----------



## medicineman

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ji0pyRmSnTY

Forgot to add :  Better Than Ezra Live - "Good"; sounds better than the studio recording IMHO.

MM


----------



## CorporalMajor

Notorious B.I.G. - Juicy


----------



## nuclearzombies

Calvin Harris - I Am Not Aone (Deadmau5 remix rom Gran Turismo 5)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tCIeY-04e0E


----------



## Sapplicant

Driving music.
Play it f*****g loud


----------



## Dou You

nuclearzombies said:
			
		

> Calvin Harris - I Am Not Aone (Deadmau5 remix rom Gran Turismo 5)
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tCIeY-04e0E



I also like the Calvin Harris - I'm Not Alone Dubstep remix by Doorly. Either you love it or hate it, but right now I can't get enough of dubstep.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=chiBYxOMY3k&feature=fvst

It's soooo much better with a good sound system though, computer speakers don't do it justice.


----------



## Tyriel

Im listening to Pendulum - Watercolour [http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tEPB7uzKuh4] <-- Check it.


----------



## nuclearzombies

Dou You said:
			
		

> I also like the Calvin Harris - I'm Not Alone Dubstep remix by Doorly. Either you love it or hate it, but right now I can't get enough of dubstep.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=chiBYxOMY3k&feature=fvst
> 
> It's soooo much better with a good sound system though, computer speakers don't do it justice.



Yeah man, I like this 8)..... the Tiesto mix isnt bad either, but it drags on a bit......


----------



## HavokFour

Five Finger Death Punch - The Bleeding


----------



## OldSolduer

Some Kind of Wonderful


----------



## Journeyman

I may even have posted this before....but it's what I'm listening to

Gareth Peterson's *awesome* version of "Paranoid Android"


----------



## navymich

Journeyman said:
			
		

> I may even have posted this before....but it's what I'm listening to
> 
> Gareth Peterson's *awesome* version of "Paranoid Android"



I didn't know that was available on 8 track!  Does the volume go up enough for you to hear it?  ;D


----------



## Journeyman

airmich said:
			
		

> I didn't know that was available on 8 track!  Does the volume go up enough for you to hear it?  ;D


----------



## The Bread Guy

The Nylons, "Kiss Him Goodbye", because of, let's say, a departure some are happy to see ;D


----------



## Newapplicant78

Biggie Smalls what can I say  :facepalm:
Who shot ya Anyone!
Follow it up with Tupac Hit em up
Give me these guys B4 Lil Wayne, Rick Ross or Drake.


----------



## The Bread Guy

Journeyman said:
			
		

> I may even have posted this before....but it's what I'm listening to
> 
> Gareth Peterson's *awesome* version of "Paranoid Android"


Quite the talent - thanks for sharing


----------



## mariomike

Sometimes, when I read of natural and man-made disasters around the world, a song that comes to mind is, "Louisiana 1927" by Randy Newman:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MGs2iLoDUYE

"Six feet of water in the streets of Evangeline."


----------



## 57Chevy

Hank Williams Sr. - The Deck of Cards (RARE)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gib-V-FQAT0&feature=more_related

 :yellow:


----------



## OldSolduer

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=H2Ncxw1xfck&feature=autofb

Oh to see Blue Skies again!!!


----------



## Flap Jack

Black Betty said:
			
		

> Biggie Smalls what can I say  :facepalm:
> Who shot ya Anyone!
> Follow it up with Tupac Hit em up
> Give me these guys B4 Lil Wayne, Rick Ross or Drake.



Nate Dogg passed away yesterday. Let us remember him 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-g_hYWb-q18&feature=related (warning: language)


----------



## Newapplicant78

So I heard I stay regulated...Dude was 41 w/ 2 strokes under his belt...Sad for the family...I'll be a total baby when the other greats pass away  :crybaby: R.I.P Gangstarr


----------



## Mike Baker

I've been letting my Metal side loose as of late, with a lot of Hatebreed and Lamb of God.


----------



## 57Chevy

Peter Sarstedt - Where Do You Go To My Lovely (With Lyrics)  :st.patty:
          http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BRDaeLs69i4


----------



## Newapplicant78

Aye and I see that with Cranberries - Zombie
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Uv5wF-E9D8Y
Luck of the Irish


----------



## gcclarke

Holst's Jupiter suite. Just finished up with Beethoven's 9th.


----------



## FutureQYR

Rebel Yell - Drowning Pool (Cover)


----------



## Mike Baker

The new Dropkick Murphy's album "Going out in Style" is much better than I ever expected it to be. iper:


----------



## nuclearzombies

Mr.Newf said:
			
		

> I've been letting my Metal side loose as of late, with a lot of Hatebreed and Lamb of God.



Been on a metal kick myself, Mr Newf...... here's one for ya: The Crown - Death is the Hunter http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tDoSYsCsvcY

And something a bit lighter, these boys are from Da Rock apparently, and very, very Ozzy: Sheavy - Gemini http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4cE5Q2bbzWA


----------



## Newapplicant78

Vybz Kartel Clarks 1, 2 and 3

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3gluvE_y8ns&feature=related

OH endorsed for FREE


----------



## 57Chevy

This is a tribute to a little one named Caylee Marie Anthony     (August 9, 2005 - June 16, 2008)
Seven Spanish Angels (Tribute To Caylee) 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GfblIOhfJqg&feature=more_related
  RIP  :'(


(May 16, 2011, trial date of the Caylee Anthony homicide )
and the story: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Caylee_Anthony_homicide


----------



## OldSolduer

57Chevy said:
			
		

> This is a tribute to a little one named Caylee Marie Anthony     (August 9, 2005 - June 16, 2008)
> Seven Spanish Angels (Tribute To Caylee)
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GfblIOhfJqg&feature=more_related
> RIP  :'(
> 
> 
> (May 16, 2011, trial date of the Caylee Anthony homicide )
> and the story: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Caylee_Anthony_homicide



RIP little one..... :'(


----------



## Hammer Sandwich

Once  I've heard some sad music, I want to get my "happy face" back on again......
Here's TELE...from the smelly, dirty Winnipeg.... (Nobody like things from the 'Peg)....
This stuff's worth an ear, though.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uNfqiUs9aFQ


----------



## 57Chevy

it is with pleasure to share this in accordance with provisions of the Copyright Act

"Music speaks what cannot be expressed, soothes the mind and gives it rest,
 heals the heart and makes it whole, flows from heaven to the soul"......author unknown.
                                             _____________

At times we find proof that dreams really do come true.

Born in 1946 in Avignon, France
Murielle Mathieu is the eldest daughter of a stonecutter and is my all time favorite french performer.

Gifted with a remarkably powerful voice she became well known as "the songbird of Avignon".
Her dream to become a world renown singer was first revealed in this rare TV appearance from 1967
with this beautiful and unforgettable song that propelled her to stardom, titled; 
"Je ne suis rien sans toi" ( I am nothing without you)  ( http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IwBFIxgCq9Q&feature=related ) 

During the span of her career she has recorded more than 1200 songs in 9 different languages
and was the first ever western performer to give concerts in China.

In a heart touching ceremony on January 26 of this year she was promoted from Chevalier (09 Dec 99)
to Officer of The Legion d'honneur, France's highest decoration by President Nicolas Sarkozy  
 ( http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jZq6DXaBMQY )

From among so many to choose from, I found this one with sub-titles;
Pardonne-moi ce caprice d'enfant (Forgive me this childish whim)
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=W-4g-pXZ8AQ
and for listening pleasure, 
the english version of the world renown song "Acropolis Adieu";
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LQyjPdlGuK0&feature=related





*to add salute


----------



## a_majoor

A live version of one of the all time classic Rock anthems: More than a feeling.

Brad Delp really could hit those high notes without studio magic....


----------



## HavokFour

GLaDOS - Still Alive


----------



## 57Chevy

A rising star  :nod:
born Rhema Marvanne Voraritskul, September 15, 2002 is a gospel singer from Carrollton, Texas, USA. 

This fantastic song titled "Note To God" from Rhema Marvanne is a dedication to soldiers and families and I am sure you will enjoy intensely.
youtube; Dedicated to our soldiers and family - plz "share" - Rhema "Note To God"
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7t6C1UCP19U    

Rhema gained Internet fame at the age of six after recording her first song, "Amazing grace".
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DDDlxmsciqY

then followed with others, such as;
"O Holy Night"  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fhcZ6b2FSsk&feature=related

"The Prayer"  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9caTclKNXnw

and more,
Her self-titled debut album, Rhema Marvanne, was released October 15, 2010.

Quote from her website, " BOOK ME: If you are interested in booking Rhema for a live event please click here. 
 Check it out:  http://www.rhemamarvanne.com/index.html        


simply a pleasure to share this in accordance to the provisions provided in the Copyright Act


----------



## Veiledal

Anyone looking froward to friday??   :blotto:

but really


----------



## nuclearzombies

Fantastic and funny performance of "F--k You", done in sign language....I wasn't sure if this belongs here, or in the funnies thread....

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sv3tadz5Q3o


----------



## Thompson_JM

I just discovered Mumford and Sons...

Where the Hell have I been?  These guys are great! (IMO)


----------



## medicineman

An interesting song from Better Than Ezra - something to make you think.  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yWVWXLsZrwk

MM


----------



## Booty22

This is my favorite song/beat for the week 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=43xIP5IItyU Chunky by Ghostface Killah


----------



## CorporalMajor

Black Betty said:
			
		

> So I heard I stay regulated...Dude was 41 w/ 2 strokes under his belt...Sad for the family...I'll be a total baby when the other greats pass away  :crybaby: R.I.P Gangstarr


RIP Nate Dogg.



I'm eating up the latest Crowbar..  if you know Pantera, COC, HAtebreed and Down you should know them.


----------



## Alea

To be listened to full blast!
One of my favorite of all times... especially the present time  :nod:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1Z6hb7Zl2LA&feature=fvst

Alea


----------



## a_majoor

Some dream pop:

Airiel: In Your Room

Asobi Seksu: Trails


----------



## OldSolduer

Marty Stuart:

Tempted


----------



## Hammer Sandwich

Jim Seggie said:
			
		

> Marty Stuart:
> 
> Tempted



Christ...you must be as old as dirt...nobody likes that song anymore.... 

This is what all the kids listen to now:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eQcGkzXmPjY

1995 Country....This is where it's at!
(the revsit of REAL country)


----------



## OldSolduer

Hammer Sandwich said:
			
		

> Christ...you must be as old as dirt...nobody likes that song anymore....
> 
> This is what all the kids listen to now:
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eQcGkzXmPjY
> 
> 1995 Country....This is where it's at!
> (the revsit of REAL country)


Ha,,,,take that!!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yH6sE8RMUuU


----------



## JBrock

Lil r said:
			
		

> Anyone looking froward to friday??   :blotto:
> 
> but really



Oh hell yeah! I wish I could see them live again.


----------



## a_majoor

Using music to teach economics: awesome!

“Fight of the Century”

Follow up to: 

"Fear the Boom and Bust"


----------



## 57Chevy

Shared with provisions of The Copyright Act

 From the Colombian television soap opera that became the most watched program in its final chapters,
"La Hija del Mariachi "(The daughter of the Mariachi) starring Carolina Ramirez, Mark Tacher, and Nicolas Montero.

----->"Échame a mí la culpa"<-----

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=F0nlmZQuB44



translation:

          Blame it on me

You know better than anyone
that you decieved me.
That what you promised
you forgot.
You know absolutely well
that you cheated on me,
although nobody loved you
as much as I did.

I am full of reasons
to despise you,
And nontheless I want 
you to be happy.

And there in the other world (heaven),
I wish that instead of hell
you find glory,
and that a cloud of your memory
will erase the memory of me.

Tell it to whomever asks you
that I did not love you.
Tell him (her) that I cheated on you,
That I was the worst.
Blame me 
for what may happen.
Cover your back 
with my pain.

And there in the other world (heaven),
I wish that instead of hell
you find glory,
and that a cloud of your memory
will erase the memory of me.

Blame me
for what may happen.

(writer unknown)


----------



## OneMissionataTime

Anything Rise Against too work out or run, especially their new album.


----------



## medicineman

New Orleans Jazz and Heritage Fest :  http://www.rollingstone.com/music/blogs/festivals/stream-performances-from-new-orleans-jazz-fest-2011-20110428

Waiting for Better Than Ezra to take the stage.

MM


----------



## a_majoor

What happens when insommnia strikes:

Just brilliant: the scene is taken from the movie "Control", and it is a recreation of a real television show 

Joy Division - Transmission (Playmobil Stop Motion) http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_UQmY57qrfw&feature=related

Joy Division - Transmission (Performance From "Control") http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AUdmLXq695E

Joy Division - Transmission (Live-Something Else '79) http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZpwITgdBQeA&feature=related


----------



## lennoj

@Thucydides - thanks for sharing 

Alexisonfire - Dead Hearts (Midnight Oil Cover, New 2010) - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KndTLHz_HvI


----------



## redzaku

Rammstein - Engel
Disturbed - all their album
haste the day - all their album
some japanese songs
one russian (might be something else) song called inner universe


----------



## Sapplicant

Spank - The Naked and Famous.


----------



## dangles

Oldies:
Stevie Nicks - Edge of Seventeen
John Denver - Country Roads
The Outfield - Your Love

For those who like newish hipster music:
Foster the People - Pumped up Kicks

All around great song:
Against Me! - Pints of Guiness Make you Strong

And one that always calms me down:
The Temper Trap - Sweet Disposition


----------



## vonGarvin

She Sells Sanctuary, the Howling Wolf Club Mix.  This brings back memories of funky smoke-filled rooms, hazy as though memories may be.

And, to make those memories even more hazy, Assault on Sanctuary.


----------



## mariomike

We just leave it on Galaxie Easy Listening:
http://www.galaxie.ca/en_CA/channels/Easy+Listening

That's at home. I've almost never had the radio on when driving in the city.


----------



## nuclearzombies

coupla mixes I made in February.... downloads are 100% free. Enjoy! :blotto:

Mass Coronal Eviction:  
http://www.reverbnation.com/play_now/song_6245428

The Jupiter Effect: 
http://www.reverbnation.com/play_now/song_6093120

Driving (the GT5 mix):
http://www.reverbnation.com/play_now/song_7462046


----------



## 57Chevy

57Chevy said:
			
		

> This is a tribute to a little one named Caylee Marie Anthony     (August 9, 2005 - June 16, 2008)
> Seven Spanish Angels (Tribute To Caylee)
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GfblIOhfJqg&feature=more_related
> RIP  :'(
> 
> 
> (May 16, 2011, trial date of the Caylee Anthony homicide )
> and the story: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Caylee_Anthony_homicide



Update:

Jury selection began May 9, 2011 at the Pinellas County Criminal Justice Center in Clearwater, Florida because the case has been so widely reported in the Orlando area. Jurors will be brought from Pinellas County to Orlando where they will be sequestered during the trial which is expected to last between six to eight weeks. The trial was originally scheduled to begin May 17, 2011 however juror selection has taken much longer then expected. As of May 18, 2011 jury selection is still on going and the trial is currently expected to begin on Monday May 23rd with Judge Belvin Perry presiding.


----------



## nuclearzombies

I are on a punk kick today.....

Bonzo Goes to Bitburg - Ramones: http://youtu.be/ZiJK5cHjYzI

Beautiful, Unlike You and I - SNFU: http://youtu.be/DkkDRahRrTI

We Love You Tipper Gore - FurnaceFace: http://youtu.be/JH9axUjHPuY


----------



## vonGarvin

Coming Down, by The Cult


Edit to add: now it's Gone, by the same band.  WARNING!  LYRICS MAY BE OFFENSIVE AND/OR VULGAR TO SOME!!!


----------



## a_majoor

Missing the usual beat we associate with your music TV....


----------



## krustyrl

Burton Cummings -  Break it to her Gently


----------



## Hammer Sandwich

I'm watching the "Levon Helm...Ramble at the Ryman"....again.

My parents had most of the collection of "The Band" on vinyl.....and it played in the house frequently. (Including the Basement Tapes)

For any Helm/The Band fans...or just fans of music in general....

This is a must-listen.

edit to add link:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pcgxuGiI7wU

Ophelia...delicious....


----------



## medicineman

Finger Eleven - "Whatever Doesn't Kill Me"   http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wUzbiNa-upA

MM


----------



## Sapplicant

.38 Special - Fantasy Girl.

Can never go wrong with a band named after a type of ammo.


----------



## kawa11

Afrojack - Take Over Control


----------



## Kat Stevens

Stray Cats- Lookin' Better every Beer


----------



## Ayrsayle

Mass Destruction - Faithless


----------



## blackberet17

Adele's Someone Like You.

An amazing voice. Heard her on CBC with Jian Gomeshi driving from home to Gage for crse, and was blown away.

Otherwise, tunes all over the place on the iPod...


----------



## HavokFour

Good morning.

Soil - Halo


----------



## 57Chevy

Eve of destruction- Barry McGuire.- original version 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ntLsElbW9Xo

McGuire was born in Oklahoma City, Oklahoma, and moved to California in early childhood, when he was 2 years old. At age 16 he joined the United States Navy, but was discharged ten months later for being under age.
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Barry_McGuire


----------



## toyotatundra

Much of what I'm listening to is recent Top 40.

Flo Rida http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SgM3r8xKfGE

However I presume the emphasis on this thread is sharing songs and covers you might not have heard.

Buddy Holly  - Apartment tape http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xHQUwQiaMEU

Janis Joplin acapella http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LKgoVTd5rOw

Streetlab does Sgt. Pepper's http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uuEYUKS5mtE

A-Skillz does Strawberry Fields http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=K94-evlojkQ


----------



## VIChris

I'm on a Social Distortion kick right now. Their latest album (Hard Times and Nursery Rhymes) is a big departure from their past work. More R&B/ hard rock than their older punk stuff. Still rocks though!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=otZ1SfwbE64

And good to see them having fun with video too.

And more of their 'new' sound. Great cruising music.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=r9xvnIZmSSs&feature=related


----------



## Hammer Sandwich

VIChris said:
			
		

> I'm on a Social Distortion kick right now.



I've been a SD fan for a while, and I still find myself enjoying their stuff.
I think I like every record with the exception of "Mommy's Little Monster"...(I could never get into that one).


----------



## wildman0101

T/V She sell's sanctuary...
That was a song I loved
George Thorogood (All)
My Fav is "Who do you love"
and "BAD TO THE BONE"
Lil GTO
LEG's By ZZ Top
Samantha Fox
I only wanna be with you
Your house or my house
Trooper 
Raise a lil hell
The boy's in the bright  white sport's car
Baby wont ya please come home
George Thorogood
treat her right
CCR
All thier song's(LOUD)
All loud Rock n Roll Song's
with tire's burin the ashphalt,siren's screaming
trying to chase down Mopar,Ford'sChevy's,AMC
GTO's tricked up for straight line racing.
Drag Racing.
Dual 4 BBL's screaming type of OLD Rock n roll
Song's. Now those were the day's of Rock n Roll.
Cheer's 
Scoty B


----------



## OldSolduer

wildman0101 said:
			
		

> T/V She sell's sanctuary...
> That was a song I loved
> George Thorogood (All)
> My Fav is "Who do you love"
> and "BAD TO THE BONE"
> Lil GTO
> LEG's By ZZ Top
> Samantha Fox
> I only wanna be with you
> Your house or my house
> Trooper
> Raise a lil hell
> The boy's in the bright  white sport's car
> Baby wont ya please come home
> George Thorogood
> treat her right
> CCR
> All thier song's(LOUD)
> All loud Rock n Roll Song's
> with tire's burin the ashphalt,siren's screaming
> trying to chase down Mopar,Ford'sChevy's,AMC
> GTO's tricked up for straight line racing.
> Drag Racing.
> Dual 4 BBL's screaming type of OLD Rock n roll
> Song's. Now those were the day's of Rock n Roll.
> Cheer's
> Scoty B



You covered it all Wildman!  

Sister Golden Hair - great tune that reminds me of a lovely young lady I know.


----------



## The Bread Guy

Getting into the Gipsy Kings after hearing some of their music on "The Big Lebowski".


----------



## chrism

..Tool!  :nod:


----------



## mariomike

wildman0101 said:
			
		

> All loud Rock n Roll Song's
> with tire's burin the ashphalt,siren's screaming
> trying to chase down Mopar,Ford'sChevy's,AMC
> GTO's tricked up for straight line racing.



The 472 and 500 cubic inch Cadillac V8's were 22 feet long and a pleasure to drive. They got the adrenaline going. Amazingly smooth suspension and sound insulation. Had to really keep an eye the speedometer, because they didn't have much stopping power, and had an alarming tendency to swerve on hard braking.
Not many survived for long, and no songs were written about them. But, here is one about the legendary 409:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xKKP_cZuk54

We grew up with Beach Boys music. Maybe it was a little gentler than what young people listen to now.

"Be True To Your School":
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=T4dHkSAciJs&feature=related
"So be true to your school now
Just like you would to your girl or guy"

"Wouldn't It Be Nice":
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-E4FRtrD9aQ&feature=related

A lot of truth in this one:
"God Only Knows":
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NDfH_J4MAUQ&feature=related


----------



## 57Chevy

George Jones ( http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/George_Jones ) has frequently been referred to as
 "the greatest living country singer."
Country music scholar Bill C. Malone writes,
"For the two or three minutes consumed by a song, Jones immerses himself so completely in its lyrics, 
and in the mood it conveys, 
that the listener can scarcely avoid becoming similarly involved."
 :nod:
George Jones

"He Stopped Loving Her Today"
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6DDhDTIYKxg&feature=related


----------



## rmc_wannabe

Grooving out drinking tea and reading a book to the sounds of Pink Floyd.

I have a lot of their discography on my computer and so far have listened from Piper At The Gates Of Dawn up to Atom Heart Mother. Currently on "Fat Old Sun"  8)


----------



## chrism

Just went to Lollapalooza over the weekend, and have A Perfect Circle on repeat in my head all day long..

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XGNMEFjJ4Zs


----------



## PMedMoe

Sometimes, just plain acoustic guitar and singing is good:

Extreme - More Than Words - Studio version

And one of my personal idols growing up (Stevie, not Tom):

Tom Petty/Stevie Nicks - Stop Draggin' My Heart Around - Gatorville 2005 - Live

And a personal favorite:

Peter Gabriel/Paula Cole/Youssou N'Dour - In Your Eyes


----------



## Hammer Sandwich

PMedMoe said:
			
		

> Sometimes, just plain acoustic guitar and singing is good:
> "MORE THAN WORDS"



IMhO...one of the bestest songs ever....I was a disciple of the early 90's rock (between HAIR & GRUNGE), but that song, 
Ooo...that song...

Tits! 
_(if you'll pardon the expression)._

I think I've clicked it three times since reading the Op....
So, so good.


----------



## HavokFour

Boys Noize - Oh!


----------



## 57Chevy

Trooper (rank)  http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Trooper_(rank)

Trooper (abbr. Tpr) from the French "troupier" is the equivalent rank to private in a regiment with a cavalry tradition in the British Army and many other Commonwealth armies, including those of Australia, Canada, South Africa and New Zealand. Today, most cavalry units operate in the armoured role, equipped with tanks or other armoured fighting vehicles. Some armoured regiments without a cavalry tradition do not use the rank, although the British Royal Tank Regiment does. Cavalry units are organized into squadrons, further divided into troops, hence a trooper is a member of a troop. "Trooper" can also be used colloquially to mean any cavalry soldier (although not usually an officer).

In the British Army, trooper is also used as a rank in the Special Air Service and Honourable Artillery Company. Airtrooper (Atpr) is used in the Army Air Corps.

In the United States cavalry and airborne, "trooper" is a colloquialism that has traditionally been used not as a rank, but rather as a general term for any enlisted soldier.

Cavalry Troopers are generally considered to be socially a cut above other soldiers. This distinction stems from the days when cavalry needed to supply their own mounts, tack etc. In order to supply the mounts and tack the Trooper would need to be reasonably wealthy so the average Trooper was a gentleman of sorts. In addition cavalry regiments were seen to be relatively fashionable and dashing, often having colourful or even garish uniforms.

This historically superior social position is humorously referenced today in the Australian Army, where cavalry Troopers jokingly define their role as: "The role of the Cavalry is to add colour, dash and daring, to what would otherwise be a mindless shitfight amongst grunts". In the British Army the equivalent phrase is "adding tone to what would otherwise be just a vulgar brawl".

Trooper (band)  http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Trooper_(band)

Trooper is a Juno Award winning[1] Canadian rock band that developed from a group formed by vocalist Ramon McGuire and guitarist Brian Smith in 1975. The group is best known for its Canadian hits: "Raise a Little Hell", "We're Here for a Good Time (Not a Long Time)", "The Boys in the Bright White Sports Car", "General Hand Grenade", and "Janine".

 Here's one you should recall 

   Pretty Lady ........remember them slow ones in the mess and the perfume....
  ...and how the beer went down so smooth.  (hehehehehehe)
          http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SLX1X_-CUz4

and then how you went home alone......... :crybaby:
 ;D


----------



## medicineman

Got a few 70's tunes stuck in my head going round and round...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dm9ACMOHuiA&feature=related

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MhygJ1WUMsk&feature=related

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=B3YY83uUW3w

MM


----------



## mariomike

medicineman said:
			
		

> Got a few 70's tunes stuck in my head going round and round...



Here is a song from the 1970's you might not remember, but may enjoy as much as I did back then:
"Zing! Went the strings of my heart":
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vx0pnqoenbQ

I think everyone recorded it at one time or another. Judy Garland, Frank Sinatra, Bing Crosby and many others before and since. Even to this day. I remember a full orchestra version, which was my favorite. 

"Dear when you smiled at me, I heard a melody
It haunted me from the start
Something inside of me started a symphony
Zing! Went the strings of my heart"


----------



## Hammer Sandwich

I like FALLOUTBOY....
Call me a fruit...but I think it's good stuff...the kid and I have boogied all over the living room to that...

But a  STUMP/HALL (of Hall&Oates bitches)...
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YNfKL2jCO-8&feature=related

epic.


----------



## PMedMoe

Limestone City Blues Festival started yesterday.  I got to listen to these guys last night:

http://www.mojoshooter.com/

It was an open jam and there were several other very talented musicians and singers who joined them on stage.  Good times.


----------



## observor 69

Red Hot Chili Peppers - The Adventures of Rain Dance Maggie 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RtBbinpK5XI


----------



## PMedMoe

I wasn't listening to this but it's been running through my head all morning for some reason....

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=18-oRTLIe3I

A little history:  http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Canada_%28song%29


----------



## missing1

Radio Dos (2) Costa Rica


----------



## observor 69

Some smooth jazz from Amy Winehouse and Tony Bennett Live at Abbey Road Studios :

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iBSwR2S83Us


----------



## pfinlayson

I was at the Burnaby Blues & Roots Festival a couple weeks ago and saw Imelda May.  Rockabilly Irish girl with a band of guys with 'dos like Elvis.  It was pretty sweet.

Check her site:

http://www.imeldamay.co.uk/#


----------



## Journeyman

Baden  Guy said:
			
		

> Some smooth jazz from Amy Winehouse Dead and Tony Bennett Live at Abbey Road Studios :


Fixed that for you.   



I know, I know, today would have been her birthday......


----------



## Scott

Hammer Sandwich said:
			
		

> I like FALLOUTBOY....
> Call me a fruit...



Hmmkay, since TechnoViking *obviously* hasn't seen this...

Yer a fruit.

So, do you do your nails in black Sharpie?


----------



## SoldierInAYear

Baden  Guy said:
			
		

> Some smooth jazz from Amy Winehouse and Tony Bennett Live at Abbey Road Studios :
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iBSwR2S83Us



oh yeah  8) http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KHy7DGLTt8g it had to be done.


----------



## Hammer Sandwich

Scott said:
			
		

> Yer a fruit.
> 
> So, do you do your nails in black Sharpie?



No, but my lawn _is so Emo_, it cuts _itself_......


----------



## Fotoshark

For as young as I am I'm a huge fan of The Doors and Pink Floyd ... But can often be found listening to techno/dance music lol gets the body groovin!

-T.


----------



## Furniture

Well, I've been back in a country mood lately and listening to a lot of Corb Lund. It's a bit far from the pop country of Keith Urban and the likes but it is good music with a good story behind almost every song. Check out a few songs if you like. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=v7cMcB9na3w

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pDY6bWT5oTM

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=N1V3JW4HeBs


----------



## Hammer Sandwich

WeatherdoG said:
			
		

> Well, I've been back in a country mood lately and listening to a lot of Corb Lund.



I second this motion!

I was introduced a couple years ago, and have enjoyed it a lot.


----------



## Teeps74

I don't mind country music too much... These guys are pretty good!

http://youtu.be/XZ5TajZYW6Y


----------



## OldSolduer

Teeps74 said:
			
		

> I don't mind country music too much... These guys are pretty good!
> 
> http://youtu.be/XZ5TajZYW6Y



When the mood strikes me I listen to music so redneck, redneck radio stations don't play it.

Check out Jamey Johnson. You can hear some Hank Williams (Senior and Junior), George Jones, Waylon and Willie, and Merle Haggard influences in all his songs.


----------



## Hammer Sandwich

Billy Talent.

(_Loved Hard Core Logo both in book and movie form_), so a band that dares to give itself the moniker of something I hold to be "near sacred" piqued my interest.

They are now one of my favourite bands.

Excellent rock, here's some from "Rock Am Ring" in Germany....

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=I1H85g9uqgw&NR=1

The kid's a HUGE FAN as well, so the Billy Talent is usually the soundtrack when we make our videos.

Awesome band.


----------



## GnyHwy

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xQ04WbgI9rg&ob=av2e

Top 3 driving to work tunes for me.  Foo Fighters - All My Life.

Music either inspires your brain, touches your heart or kicks you straight in guts; this one does all three for me.


----------



## GnyHwy

Another Foo Fighter masterpiece.  Foo Fighters - Pretender

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SBjQ9tuuTJQ&NR=1


----------



## observor 69

Coldplay - Viva La Vida recorded live at Austin City Limits, September 16th, 2011 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Zg4nD8aUr5g


----------



## Hammer Sandwich

Teeps74 said:
			
		

> I don't mind country music too much... These guys are pretty good!
> 
> http://youtu.be/XZ5TajZYW6Y



You sir, are an ass.


----------



## observor 69

Found this video on an internet site. Looks like Hitler is being given the word that things are coming to an end, but can someone give a bit more context. Who are the two people behind Hitler? Looks like Goebbels and ?


----------



## Jacqueline

some spooky  trip-hop for halloween :skull:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=B6nheDpOLFY&feature=BFa&list=PL538C7F7D573B7D12&lf=plpp


----------



## vonGarvin

Baden  Guy said:
			
		

> Found this video on an internet site. Looks like Hitler is being given the word that things are coming to an end, but can someone give a bit more context. Who are the two people behind Hitler? Looks like Goebbels and ?


If you're talking about that oft-hacked clip from "Downfall", the two silent partners in the room are Goebbels and Martin Bormann.


----------



## observor 69

Technoviking said:
			
		

> If you're talking about that oft-hacked clip from "Downfall", the two silent partners in the room are Goebbels and Martin Bormann.



Thanks for that TV. The clip I came upon didn't have subtitles only the German audio so I was hoping you might come along.  :nod:

Sorry for not providing a link to the clip.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Bp1RXmM1-60


----------



## a_majoor

Not even sure how this can be characterized, but just wow!

(Hey, its from 4AD, who have been creating music from the far right hemisphere of their brains for decades now....)

Chinese High, by Gang Gang Dance


----------



## PMedMoe

Checking out the Canadian singer Marc Martel, who is in the running for the part of Freddie Mercury in "Queen Extravaganza".  He sure sounds like Freddie.  Looks?  Not as much, but with a good make-up artist, choreographer, etc, he might be able to pull it off.

Check out his version of Bohemian Rhapsody:  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gY4BOw1LVco


----------



## a_majoor

In an experimental mood lately.

Here is Helena Beat by foster the People. Love the Mad Max meets Lord of the Flies video as well as the song.


----------



## a_majoor

Best of all possible worlds: 

NiN cover of Joy Division's Atmosphere


----------



## mariomike

Humoresque:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oBDmAxSFt6A


----------



## HavokFour

I recently took up listening my way through the _Clutch_ discography. Very easy on the ears, and I'm really digging their musical style.

Clutch - The Regulator

As an added bonus, they all sport a manly beard. ;D


----------



## The Bread Guy

For tonight, one of my birthday gifts - Night Train:  The Oscar Peterson Trio

Sweeeeeeeeeeeeeet....


----------



## FlyingDutchman

I was jogging, using my wife's ear phones becuase they are warmer, and suddenly Back Street Boys was blasting into my ear.  I stopped right there to delete, destroy, and obliterate all of their music on my phone.  That is the last time I sync music with my sister's computer.


----------



## Nault_army

axeman said:
			
		

> matt mayes cocaine cowgirl



Amazing song !  ;D


----------



## TN2IC

Some how after reading this... all I can hear is banjos playing.   





			
				FlyingDutchman said:
			
		

> I was jogging, using my *wife's* ear phones becuase they are warmer, and suddenly Back Street Boys was blasting into my ear.  I stopped right there to delete, destroy, and obliterate all of their music on my phone.  That is the last time I sync music with my *sister's* computer.


----------



## Pat in Halifax

As I sit here; Boston: "More than a feeling"
Yeah, I know, dates me!!!


Ooooh wait, Bruce Springsten just came on...is that better?


----------



## FlyingDutchman

TN2IC said:
			
		

> Some how after reading this... all I can hear is banjos playing.


I cannot steal my sister's music when I visit her...?


----------



## mariomike

Heard this for the first time in years. It always brings back memories of the last days of summer at the "Ex" before we went back to school.
"Palisades Park":
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JBgaf5gXJcc&feature=related


----------



## Arctic Acorn

There are two songs that I found recently that really struck me, both about Iraq/Afghanistan and both by artists that I've listened to for years: 

The Words that Maketh Murder - PJ Harvey (from 'Let England Shake')
www.youtube.com/watch?v=Va0w5pxFkAM

Dad's Gonna Kill Me - Richard Thompson (from 'Sweet Warrior')
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UyV8gV7HYp4

These will give you goosebumps. I usually get a little moody/thoughtful around this time of year in the runup to Rememberance Day. These tunes I think capture a lot of that feeling for me.


----------



## AGame

I like Hip-hop and electronic music mostly. I also enjoy rock.


----------



## observor 69

John Mellencamp - Hurts So Good 

http://www.nerve.com/news/tv/news-anchor-falls-on-live-tv-while-comparing-high-heels-to-orgasm


----------



## Cat

Right now grooveshark is playing "Donkey Riding" by Great Big Sea...the whole mix is Great Big Sea, The Cottars and Celtic Woman. Loves me some good Celtic music


----------



## a_majoor

Contemplative mood today:
Knocking on Heaven's Door


----------



## armyrules

Dimmu Borgir-Death Cult Armageddon


----------



## opp550

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=szleB5IE-1c

If you want to convince people to join the CF, just put this music to even one of the even less exciting ads. 

I LOVE THIS.


----------



## jparkin

Baden  Guy said:
			
		

> John Mellencamp - Hurts So Good
> 
> http://www.nerve.com/news/tv/news-anchor-falls-on-live-tv-while-comparing-high-heels-to-orgasm



You can never go wrong with John Mellencamp

For anybody into hip hop, or even just into MJ, check out MJ's Billie Jean remixed to Wildcat by Ratatat. Definitely one of my favourites right now.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=X827AZ_ajAs


----------



## Hammer Sandwich

opp550 said:
			
		

> ..... one of the even less exciting ads....



I hope to God someone makes an ad with dudes counting shovels, dress gloves, and purlons to this soundtrack.

FILL OUT YOUR LOANCARDS.....BEEYATCHES!!!!!

Quite exciting.


----------



## mariomike

"The Sabre Dance" 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4kfbiswdpv4


----------



## Sapplicant

Young The Giant - My Body


----------



## The Bread Guy

To get into the mood, Michael Mitchell's Lest We Forget CD.


----------



## Tuna

CCR- Lookin' Out My Back Door


----------



## Nault_army

Camouflage by Brad Paisley   ;D


----------



## a_majoor

A retrospective of U2's Achtung Baby. Notice the trip to Berlin; Iggy Pop and David Bowie did something similar back in the 70's:

http://pjmedia.com/lifestyle/2011/11/26/achtung-baby-by-u2-twenty-years-in-the-rear-view-mirror/?singlepage=true



> *Achtung Baby by U2: Twenty Years in the Rear-View Mirror*
> 
> This month marks the 20th anniversary of one of the last great culturally and musically dominant albums of the rock era — Achtung Baby by U2.  The album introduced a wild new industrial wall of sound, rhythm, and psychedelic swirl to the world.  It sat on top of the charts for months, won the Grammy for album of the year, and regularly appears on critics’ lists of the best albums of all time.  It may be my generation’s Sgt. Pepper.
> 
> Not long after Achtung Baby dominated the airwaves, the radio and music industry changed forever. Market micro-segmentation and the diminished relevance of terrestrial radio meant that no single album would again capture the rock nation as did Achtung Baby, and Nirvana’s Nevermind did earlier that fall.  Sure, musical acts still explode to riches and some fame, but culturally unifying musical dominance doesn’t occur the way it once did.
> 
> There are no more Michael Jacksons or The Beatles, or groups like U2. These days, it is difficult to name any single contemporary song that the vast majority of Americans are familiar with as they were with Bruce Springsteen’s “Born in the USA” in 1984 or U2’s “One” from Achtung Baby.  Like our politics, our music has frayed apart.
> 
> “Well it’s too late, tonight
> 
> To drag the past out into the light
> 
> We’re one, but we’re not the same”
> 
> —    “One,” Achtung Baby
> 
> The first time I heard “The Fly,” Achtung Baby’s first single, in November 1991, it was sonically radical. It was an unfamiliar but delightful experience, similar to what the first listen to “Love Me Do” by the Beatles in 1963 must have been.  U2’s new radical sound was intentional.  Faced with creative stagnation after Rattle and Hum in 1988, U2 sought to reinvent themselves. To record Achtung Baby they traveled to Berlin, a city that was undergoing its own reinvention in the fall of 1990.
> 
> Aided by Brian Eno, the aural master of little known but spectacular works like Here Come the Warm Jets, U2 set up in Berlin’s Hansa Studios.  Eno and Bono sought to push the album toward an industrial, rhythmic, and distinctive continental European sound.  Others in the band resisted the radical new direction, but eventually they hit upon genius.  The post-punk guitar explosions, a giant dancehall bass, and drums thrust to the forefront created something never done before, and never done since.
> 
> Simply, Achtung Baby was one of those rare moments in the rock era like Pet Sounds by the Beach Boys or Rubber Soul by the Beatles.  Achtung Baby sounded like nothing else.
> 
> “Time is a train  —  makes the future the past
> 
> Leaves you standing in the station
> 
> Your face pressed up against the glass”
> 
> — “Zoo Station,” Achtung Baby.
> 
> For lovers of deep tracks, the album even produced a fantastic array of B-side special releases including “Lady with the Spinning Head.” (Find it! It’s on the newly released two-disc deluxe version of Achtung Baby.)  In all, five of the 12 songs hit the charts in the United States and the Zoo TV tour filled football stadiums around the world.
> 
> It was during this tour that I had an unforgettable moment. U2 was scheduled to play in Columbia, South Carolina, when I received a call from a friend: “U2 is flying into Eagle Aviation, want to go meet them at the plane?”
> 
> Right. I had my share of celebrity near-misses. When I worked at as a rock DJ before law school, I had one particular freak who would call the radio station claiming to be Max Weinberg’s (E Street Band) sister.  She set up more than one scheduled trip by “Bruce Springsteen” to the radio station that resulted only in increasingly bizarre excuses.  So I was skeptical.
> 
> We breezed through the lobby at Eagle Aviation, a small private general aviation portal at Columbia’s airport and went straight onto the tarmac.  A wink from an employee friend gave us access.  A black limo waited on the empty tarmac as a 727 with “MGM” painted on the side landed and taxied to us.  We were the only two people on the tarmac apart from a man who pushed a stairway up to the jet’s door.   Larry Mullen, Adam Clayton, then The Edge, and finally Bono emerged from the jet.
> 
> Since we were the only two people on the tarmac, they must have assumed we were there to officially greet and guide them, so they approached us, not the other way around.  I greeted them with a Sharpie and CD cover to sign and disabused them of that assumption.  They kindly signed our stuff and shook our hands before climbing into the limo.  It was a story few would have believed except I still have the CDs and some photos of them deplaning before I ran out of film.  It was unforgettable.
> 
> “We’re free to fly the crimson sky
> 
> The sun won’t melt our wings tonight”
> 
> —  “Even Better Than the Real Thing,” Achtung Baby
> 
> Now, twenty years later after Achtung Baby’s release, even film is gone.  Relevant terrestrial radio is gone. So are world-dominating acts like U2, except perhaps for U2.  And along with it, we’ve lost yet another shared common American cultural experience.


----------



## Tuna

I am also a Steve Earle fan!


----------



## a_majoor

A great resource for finding obscure information and artists:

http://greatbutforgotten.blogspot.com/


----------



## jollyjacktar

My son put me onto a music video on Youtube.  Red Fang - Prehistoric Dog  Great vid, kinda turns all Monty Python Holy Grail at the end.  ;D


----------



## a_majoor

Wonderful new stuff: phantogram you are the ocean

Oh yes, listen to the music too...


----------



## vonGarvin

Listening to Brussels' Affair.  It's the recently-released piece by the Rolling Stones, of their concert in Brussels in 1973.  Fantastic sound!!!!


----------



## CorporalMajor

Red Rider - Lunatic Fringe


----------



## medicineman

Better Than Ezra - Daylight:  http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=iv&src_vid=sBBT-OIJihI&annotation_id=annotation_689086&v=Fh1t951IMNY


----------



## OldSolduer

"You Make My Dreams Come True" by Hall and Oates.

The new TELUS commercial uses it quite effectively. The penguin seems to have the attitude "I'm the toughest bird on the planet and I have to hang out with a pink cockatoo....sheesh!!"


----------



## Journeyman

Falling Off the Earth's cover of "Somebody That I Used to Know"  YouTube Link

It isn't often you see five people playing the same guitar.....with harmony.    :nod:


----------



## observor 69

Wow what a great group," Falling Off the Earth." Thanks for the link, I went on to listen to more of their stuff. A very talented group with, as one person commented, great harmony!


----------



## The Bread Guy

One of my Christmas gifts, Kind of Blue by Miles Davis - smoooooooooooooooooooooth....


----------



## observor 69

The great talent Etta james I'd Rather Go Blind:

 http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YApNirMC9gM

and Beyonce - I'd Rather Go Blind 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FcMzjftJR8w


----------



## Sapplicant

Sail, by AWOLNATION.


----------



## jparkin

Sapplicant said:
			
		

> Sail, by AWOLNATION.


Nice, I remember this song from the video clip about Jeb Corliss and his wingsuit that was all over the internet recently.


----------



## Sadukar09

Mika Nakashima - Find the Way.


----------



## TN2IC

ICP - Chicken Huntin  Whoop whoop!


----------



## midget-boyd91

TN said:
			
		

> ICP - Chicken Huntin  Whoop whoop!


Is it bad that I have had that disc in my player for the last two days? And I haven't listened to them in years


----------



## TN2IC

Nah Homie.... Whoop whoop!


----------



## The Bread Guy

Gerry Mulligan and the Concert Jazz Band Live, November 1960


----------



## TN2IC

Who?


----------



## a_majoor

British post punk: The Sound


----------



## 57Chevy

A Valentine love story between Serge Gainsbourg: [ http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Serge_Gainsbourg ]

and the daughter of David Berkin, a Royal Navy lieutenant-commander and World War II spy,
Jane Birkin: [ http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Jane_Birkin ]

that brought about this unforgettable song that everybody probably heard, but knew very little or nothing about.

Serge Gainsbourg et Jane Birkin - Je t'aime moi non plus  [ http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Je_t'aime..._moi_non_plus ]


The Song >>>>>>>>   [ http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=O9IvYeFusVg ]

Happy Valentines day....enjoy. 

Original version with Brigitte Bardot ( You have to be over 18 to see it ) [ http://www.youtube.com/verify_age?next_url=/watch%3Fv%3D-RrlkXQshd8 ]


----------



## TN2IC

Oh, the wheel in the sky keeps on turning
Ooh, I don't know where I'll be tomorrow
Wheel in the sky keeps me yearning
Ooh, I don't know, I don't know

 ;D


Totally rocks my world...


----------



## 57Chevy

American country music singer Red Sovine is well known as "The King Of The Narrations".
After 20 years of song, his famous truck driving song "Teddy Bear" climbed to number 1 spot on US airwaves faster than any song in history. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5zoTLwrm9QE&feature=related

Hope you enjoy it as much as I have.


----------



## mariomike

57Chevy said:
			
		

> After 20 years of song, his famous truck driving song "Teddy Bear" climbed to number 1 spot on US airwaves faster than any song in history.



Here you go, Chevy.
"Teddy Bear's Last Ride":
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3YsLRhB0DEI&feature=related

I remember reading a story about when a DJ asked Hank Williams why he wrote so many maudlin songs. He replied, "I guess I've always been a sadist."


----------



## 57Chevy

mariomike said:
			
		

> "Teddy Bear's Last Ride":
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3YsLRhB0DEI&feature=related



Thanks for sharing.

The beautiful voice of singer Diana Williams, :nod: and a real heartbreaker of a follow-up.

That one came out not long after Reds' song topped the charts, but he came back with
a different follow-up. "Teddy Bear" got older, healthier, and could walk, and is instrumental
in helping reunite Little Joe with his now-blinded master.

Little Joe:    http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RT81i0R3q5Y

Neither song reached the top 40 of the Hot Country Singles.


----------



## ward0043

The Kooks - Naive ; http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-r0vpIXTbl4


----------



## 57Chevy

For the boys       :      

Boys boys boys - Sabrina
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eiuHdUkuRi0&feature=related


----------



## observor 69

Train - Drive By 



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oxqnFJ3lp5k&ob=av2e


----------



## Journeyman

For "commercially popular" music, I'm trying to decide whether Gerry Rafferty's Baker Street  or Al Stewart's Year of the Cat  has a better saxophone line.......


For you Justin Beiber fans trying to play along, you'll have to wait about 2/3 of the way through Al Stewart to hear the first sax part, but he's not done there. Just sayin'


----------



## AgentSmith

I'm listening to "Scary Monsters and Nice Sprites" by Skrillex. He's not an artist I thought I'd be into but so far I like his stuff.


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WSeNSzJ2-Jw&feature=relmfu


----------



## Hammer Sandwich

The boys and I will be sitting down with a few bottles of bourbon and having a "The Last Waltz"/"Ramble at The Ryman" marathon tonight.

RIP, Levon Helm.

http://latimesblogs.latimes.com/music_blog/2012/04/levon-helm-cancer-the-band-drummer-singer.html

Love "The Band", and Levon's solo stuff was even better.


----------



## Kat Stevens

Imelda May- Love Tattoo.   This chick can bring it!


----------



## a_majoor

Post Punk band "The National". England is a great song to start with


----------



## agc

http://soundcloud.com/john-jamieson

Link to some tracks my brother has posted.  He's a pretty wicked guitarist.  If you enjoy the tracks, let me know what you think, and feel free to share the link along.

Thanks


----------



## a_majoor

Interesting look at the way the music industry is changing. Would be music stars take note:

http://www.wired.com/underwire/2012/05/5-music-apps-scaremiddlemen/



> *5 Powerful Music Apps That Should Make Middlemen Nervous*
> By Eliot Van Buskirk, Evolver.fm
> 
> In the early days of Web 1.0 beta (i.e., the ’90s), most of us who were paying attention thought music middlemen were on their way out. Technology on the near horizon would allow bands to sell tickets, merchandise and recordings directly to fans, while promoting their music through early internet radio, where payola and corporate sway over the FM dial wasn’t a factor.
> 
> Everything looked like it would operate outside the usual confines of labels, publishers, distributors, marketers, retailers, ticket sellers, promoters and the rest of the middlemen that had built up over the past hundred years or so between artists and fans.
> 
> It didn’t happen, in part because music doesn’t take place in a vacuum. Musicians, like anyone else, need a support system in order to create a market. And so Ticketmaster still dominates ticketing, and in just about every other area (sales, radio, promotion, social networking), bands still go through intermediaries to reach fans — often at the expense of considerable friction, even if they run their own label. There’s that 30 cents they have to pay music retailers from every sale on Amazon or iTunes, not to mention hundreds of millions of dollars in cash and equity paid out by Spotify and other startups as artists complain of sub-penny royalty checks.
> 
> Maybe it’s the social media bubble, which recalls those heady days in ’90s San Francisco when your pet turtle could have secured funding for a cat-food-to-dogs startup, but we’re sniffing a return of the “direct to fan” ecosystem. This time, some of it could stick:
> 
> Ticketing: Crowdsurge
> 
> Let’s start here, because people love to hate on Ticketmaster. The kneejerk haters are somewhat justified in their revulsion of a company that appears to charge music fans for doing extra work by replacing cashiers. But the haters are at least partially wrong because they tend not to acknowledge that “convenience fees” are typically shared between Ticketmaster, the promoter, the venue, management, the bands themselves and possibly other parties. Yes, many of the bands you love as you hate Ticketmaster are snatching up some of those fees.
> 
> That’s one reason Ticketmaster isn’t going anywhere — especially now that it has merged with Live Nation. It’s just too entrenched, and pretty much everyone except music fans loves those fees. However, there’s a crack in Ticketmaster’s armor: the allotment of tickets given to bands themselves. As noted by The New York Times‘ account of the jam band String Cheese Incident’s Ticketmaster fee circumvention, Ticketmaster’s standard practice is to give bands 8 percent of the tickets to a show, with which they can do whatever they want — sell them, give them to friends, family and superfans, sprinkle them on homeless people or whatever.
> 
> Bands are monopolies. There’s only one of them. That gives them some negotiating power to ask for more than that 8 percent of the door. They can sell that, or 10 percent, 20 percent or even 30 percent of tickets, assuming they can pressure Ticketmaster and venues for more tickets, as one industry insider who wishes to remain nameless told Evolver.fm they will. Among the contenders for helping them offload that inventory, Crowdsurge holds particular promise. It’s a white-label service that charges nothing at a basic level — a thin middleman that lets bands (and venues and promoters) essentially run their own mini-Ticketmaster.
> 
> Music and Merchandise Store: Bandcamp
> 
> Most fans don’t go directly to Bandcamp when they want to buy a download, because it doesn’t have everything, the way iTunes and Amazon do. However, if they visit a place on the web that the band controls at least part of (the band’s website, Facebook, YouTube, Vimeo, Twitter, etc.), they might find themselves directed to Bandcamp to buy stuff or even download it for free.
> 
> Unlike the standard 30 percent charged by Amazon MP3 and iTunes, Bandcamp takes half that — 15 percent. In addition, it includes all sorts of options, such as free music giveaways and variable pricing, and other goodies missing from the bigger players, like the ability to sell T-shirts.
> 
> Funding: Kickstarter
> 
> As with Bandcamp, you’ve almost certainly heard of Kickstarter, which funds everything from post-urban cowboy movies to light-up guitar fretboards. Kickstarter has recently grabbed the spotlight as a source of funding for bands, following Amanda Palmer’s ridiculously successful campaign, which looks like it’s going to top $700,000 with 15 days still to go. As noted by Techdirt, Jordis Unga is also seeing some money flow in via Kickstarter.
> 
> In a traditional sense, record labels are banks. They loan bands money to make an album, and then get them to pay it back. Of course, bands can record most of an album themselves these days, and often just need to pay for mastering and maybe some studio time/production expertise. Kickstarter is perfectly positioned to hook them up with the money to do so, as these latest campaigns proved beyond any doubt.
> 
> Perhaps because it grabs headlines outside the music world, the generally themed Kickstarter appears to be succeeding where music-focused fan-funding efforts foundered. Slicethepie, Sellaband and other services that let fans fund bands enjoyed a brief heyday, in the press if not in the market, but Kickstarter seems to have cracked the code. Bands that can put together a compelling video and have a decent-size fan base on the internet can use Kickstarter to rack up serious funding in weeks, all without answering to any sort of overlord. (See also: Indiegogo.)
> 
> Tour Funding: GigFunder
> 
> For funding tours specifically, GigFunder has a unique appeal in the crowdfunding space. It counts on fans who really, really want a band to show up in their city (or, more likely, their town or village) to help make it happen. To do that, fans pledge to pay money to see the band if they make it to that location — and if the band doesn’t raise enough to do that, nobody has to pay anything to anyone.
> 
> GigFunder charges 7 percent if the tour happens, which covers the 3 percent PayPal fee for the transactions. In addition to show tickets, fans who pledge money to a successful campaign can be rewarded with just about anything, just like on Kickstarter: T-shirts, signed merchandise, Playbuttons, and so on.
> 
> Subscription: Distro.fm
> 
> Hey people in bands: Do you think you could operate your own music subscription, like a little version of Spotify Premium that only includes your music — not only the stuff you release on albums, just after you’ve recorded it, but your live shows, rehearsal tapes, tour van observations, remixes and everyone’s various side projects? Sounds complicated, right? Not anymore.
> 
> The recently launched Distro.fm can handle all the technology stuff for you, so you can charge your fans 10 bucks a year (or so) for everything you want to send them. When that year is up, you can ask them to resubscribe. Your fans can stream all of that stuff, download it or play it within Distro’s upcoming app, which will be able to cache the songs so they can play them without eating up their precious little data plans.
> 
> What’s not to like? Not much, from what we could tell. Bands from Atlas Sound to Phish are already using Distro.fm, even in these early days. If people are fans of more than one band on the service, they can subscribe to them all in that one place. All the bands have to do is upload the music and send people there.
> 
> We just have one request: Can Distro.fm please add a way to remove bands? We really didn’t mean to subscribe to Phish (see screenshot).
> 
> Radio: My App Idea That Nobody Has Built Yet (Honorable Mention)
> 
> When people listen to online radio, most of them choose stations based around a specific artist, and most of them do it on Pandora. My idea, which nobody has built yet so far as I can tell, is to make those “artist” stations into actual artist stations, delivered as standalone apps.
> 
> These would include music handpicked by the artist; played by those artists on their devices; and rated by the artist. If so many people listen to artist radio anyway, my thinking goes, why not do artist radio for real? The reason we include this idea here, aside from the fact that we really like it, is that an artist radio app could embed everything else listed on this page. That would offer artists a simple, sticky platform on which to promote their tours, Kickstarter campaigns, subscription options, ticket sales and so on.
> 
> Did we miss anything? Let us know.


----------



## 57Chevy

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=d0T2GaesWzg
Pink Floyd the gunner dream. gun dream 
VIDEO MADE WITH SCEANS FROM THE MOVIE " BAND OF BROTHERS "the gunner's dream


----------



## a_majoor

Canadian dance/trance artist deadmau5 with the Veldt

I was actually taken by the lyrics, which reminded me of something...that being a 1950 Ray Bradbury short story also called the Veldt. Read the story as well, quite disturbing and rather prescient at the same time. http://www.veddma.com/veddma/Veldt.htm


----------



## a_majoor

And as for what pases for music on the radio these days:

http://www.telegraph.co.uk/culture/music/9430338/Modern-music-really-does-sound-the-same.html



> *Modern music really does sound the same*
> For fans of the golden oldies it is confirmation of something they have already known: modern music really is louder and has less variety than 50 years ago.
> 
> By Nick Collins, Science Correspondent6:22PM BST 26 Jul 2012518 Comments
> 
> The scepticism about modern music shared by many middle-aged fans has been vindicated by a study of half a century's worth of pop music, which found that today's hits really do all sound the same.
> 
> Parents who find their children's thumping stereos too much to bear will also be comforted to know that it isn't just the effect of age: modern songs have also grown progressively louder over the past 50 years.
> 
> The study, by Spanish researchers, analysed an archive known as the Million Song Dataset to discover how the course of music changed between 1955 and 2010.
> 
> While loudness has steadily increased since the 1950s, the team found that the variety of chords, melodies and types of sound being used by musicians has become ever smaller.
> 
> Joan Serra of the Spanish National Research Council, who led the study published in the Scientific Reports journal, said: "We found evidence of a progressive homogenisation of the musical discourse.
> 
> "The diversity of transitions between note combinations – roughly speaking chords plus melodies – has consistently diminished in the past 50 years."
> The "timbre" of songs – the number of different tones they include, for example from different instruments – has also become narrower, he added.
> The study was the first to conduct a large-scale measurement of "intrinsic loudness", or the volume a song is recorded at, which determines how loud it will sound compared with other songs at a particular setting on an amplifier.
> 
> It appeared to support long-standing claims that the music industry is engaged in a "loudness war" in which volumes are gradually being increased.
> Although older songs may be more varied and rich, the researchers advised that they could be made to sound more "fashionable and groundbreaking" if they were re-recorded and made blander and louder.
> 
> They wrote: "An old tune could perfectly sound novel and fashionable, provided that it consisted of common harmonic progressions, changed the instrumentation, and increased the average loudness."



But science also rides to the rescue. Using a process based on evolution to take generations of random notes and selecting the most 'pleasing" ones, a piece of music has "evolved". The end result is stunning (read article)  (Darwintunes.org)

http://www.telegraph.co.uk/science/science-news/9339058/Scientists-create-perfect-pop-song-through-natural-selection.html



> *Scientists create 'perfect' pop song through natural selection*
> The "perfect pop song" is being created by scientists using Darwin's principle of natural selection to turn an assortment of random sounds into musical movements.
> 
> A computer programme picked out the most popular clips, then paired them up in various combinations to produce a set of new 'offspring' loops which incorporated some aspects from each of their 'parent' tracks Photo: Alamy
> By Nick Collins, Science Correspondent7:00AM BST 18 Jun 201255 Comments
> 
> Just as the strongest and healthiest plants and animals pass on their good genes to future generations, researchers claim music evolves as musicians copy the best aspects of other artists' work while filtering out their less popular traits.
> 
> This means that every time someone buys a song, they are contributing to the "natural selection" process by which the best songs are rewarded with success and the worst ones fade into obscurity, the scientists said.
> 
> The researchers, from Imperial College London, tested their theory by combining a series of random noises into 100 eight-second loops, before asking 7,000 internet users to listen to them and rate how much they enjoyed them.
> 
> Listen to the music produced whilst testing the theory by The Telegraph
> 
> A computer programme picked out the most popular clips, then paired them up in various combinations to produce a set of new "offspring" loops which incorporated some aspects from each of their "parent" tracks.
> 
> Prof Armand Leroi, co-author of the study, said: "That's how natural selection created all of life on Earth, and if blind variation and selection can do that, then we reckoned it should be able to make a pop tune. So we set up an experiment to explain it."
> 
> The song bears an uncanny resemblance to The Who's 1971 song Baba O'Riley.
> 
> The experiment was repeated thousands of times before a group of volunteers was asked to rate how enjoyable a series of tracks were, without knowing which "generation" each clip came from.
> 
> Music loops from later generations were consistently rated as better than those from an earlier stage of the experiment, suggesting the music was steadily improving, the scientists reported.
> 
> At the time their study was published in the Proceedings of the National Academy of Sciences journal the experiment was still ongoing and had been through 2,513 generations of evolution.


----------



## a_majoor

The heck with scientific music: back to the 80's with some live performances here


----------



## OldSolduer

"Madison Blues" by George Thoroughgood anb The Destroyers!!

Rock it George!!!! ;D


----------



## medicineman

Better Than Ezra "Closer"...and others

MM


----------



## wildman0101

Annie Lennox(Eurythmic's) George Throgood,, Adele.... 50's-60's slow dancing rock n roll (close up) O-boy.


----------



## GnyHwy

I will be blowing my ear drums out with the heaviest music I can find on youtube that I can still understand the lyrics.  Will add a good tune once I figure out the winner.

Search is over, mostly because I am tired.  The metal winner for tonight will be Pantera "Becoming".
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2ht3XGhlfYs

The next song on "Far Beyond Driven" - 5 Minutes Alone
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7m7njvwB-Ks


----------



## Char1991

GnyHwy said:
			
		

> I will be blowing my ear drums out with the heaviest music I can find on youtube that I can still understand the lyrics.  Will add a good tune once I figure out the winner.



Promote this man!  ;D


----------



## TN2IC

Rock the Casbah by The Clash  8)


----------



## 57Chevy

wildman0101 said:
			
		

> O-boy.




http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RC48DcEnJIw


(I couldn"t help myself)   ;D


----------



## medicineman

Noticed this came back online...while we're delving in moldyish music...http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=O2Wr8J8faGA

MM


----------



## Goodeman

Partying is such sweet sorrow by: Everytime I die.


----------



## GnyHwy

Really cool Rap/Reggae/Metal tune from 1995.  Raggadeath - "One Life"
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aGKictp_Fe4


----------



## GnyHwy

Maybe the greatest rock band song ever.  Rush - "La Villa Strangiato"


----------



## observor 69

I'm with it    8)

PSY - GANGNAM STYLE @ Summer Stand Live Concert

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rX372ZwXOEM


----------



## TN2IC

:endnigh:


----------



## WrenchBender

http://youtu.be/CayMeza487M

Sorry prefer Klingons over Psy :cheers:


----------



## MeatheadMick

I listen to Sirius Octane every day on the way to work, so I've been getting hit with a lot of decent rock songs... unfortunately, they're all being over played now and I'm starting to lose some interest lol...

My favourite bands though are Disturbed, Avenged Sevenfold, Korn, Nirvana, and Slipknot, in no specific order.

Nightmare - Avenged Sevenfold
http://youtu.be/94bGzWyHbu0


----------



## 57Chevy

Harper Valley PTA (wikipedia)  [  http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Harper_Valley_PTA ]
"Harper Valley PTA" is a country song written by Tom T. Hall that was a major international hit single for country singer Jeannie C. Riley in 1968.
 Riley's record sold over six million copies as a single."
The song made Riley the first woman to top both Billboard's Hot 100 and the U.S. country single's charts with the same song, 
a feat that would go unrepeated until Dolly Parton's "9 to 5 " in 1981.


Harper Valley P.T.A. movie clip / singer Jeannie C. Riley 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4ivUOnnstpg


----------



## 57Chevy

Excellent video....enjoy. 8)

Stand By Me 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=endscreen&NR=1&v=pN-U5aE6Rog


----------



## a_majoor

80's Alternative band "The Wild Swans"

Bringing Home The Ashes


Revolutionary Spirit

Some of the people associated with the band over the years came from such bands as "The Teardrop Explodes" and Echo and the Bunnymen", but the Wild Swans have their own sound. Enjoy


----------



## Retired AF Guy

Hayley Westenra. Ms. Westenra singing two of my favourites,  Amazing Grace.  and  Scarborough Fair  (as a member of Celtic Women).


----------



## OldTanker

Hank Snow, "I'm Moving On". Remember listening to it sitting on my Father's lap as a child. Yes, I'm that old


----------



## armyrules

Jethro Tull - Aqualung...just great


----------



## Kat Stevens

Bruce Springsteen- Darkness on the Edge of Town, and next up John Mellencamp- Scarecrow


----------



## armyrules

Flash To Band Time - Accept   \m/


----------



## Steve_D

I hate to say it, but the radio played LMFAO "Party Rock Anthem" on the way into work and now I just can't get it out of my head.


----------



## wildman0101

I get kinda sentimental ... Pipe'sand Drum's. Amazing Grace is my favorite. Cheer's. Scoty B


----------



## 57Chevy

Scoty B

You'll probably like this one too !

The Gael
Royal Scots Dragoon Guards
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=U89Qtbnk-Q4&feature=related

Cheers


----------



## GnyHwy

Nothing like a little Suicidal Tendencies to make you want to break stuff!
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fuhhSsafioM

Skip to 4:25 for some of the deepest lyrics ever!  Warning! Harsh language.


----------



## AmmoTech90

Goodbye Mister Mackenzie- Good Deeds and Dirty Rags.

Great band that featured Shirley Manson (Garbage) and Big John (The Exploited).

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=F23SoNYjEwI&feature=related


----------



## GnyHwy

A little fiddle thrash for all you old fellas. "Devil in the Kitchen". http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QP3PoEUb92s&feature=BFa&list=PL98E9DB0F2AA5613C


----------



## VIChris

Some of my favourite indie hard rockers:

Prehistoric Dog, by Red Fang
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fuRKRFjm-HA

Epic video too!


----------



## wildman0101

Dianna Ross and the Supreme's ,,,Jethro Tull,,, Black Sabbath. Saturday Kiss Classic's (Radio). Rock N Rollin.


----------



## a_majoor

Feeling a bit down today, this fits the mood:

The Wild Swans - The Coldest Winter for 100 Years


----------



## a_majoor

So who thinks reading political blogs is a waste of time? Via the Blog Quebecois:

http://blogquebecois.com/2012/12/the_horns_are_a_nice_touch.html

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KgbebQ62MsY&feature=player_embedded

Not my kind of music, but the drummer has a certain....style


----------



## GnyHwy

Fighter tune!  "Mama Said Knock You Out" LL Cool J!


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vimZj8HW0Kg&list=PL32FB52E085E1C4ED


----------



## GnyHwy

Anyone who doesn't recognize or realize needs some time!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7Owjaa5ATjs&list=PL32FB52E085E1C4ED


----------



## a_majoor

Jane Siberry is a Canadian performance artist (there really isn't a better way of describing her work, since it is more than just music), and for a really interesting look at her during her peak years in the 1980's, here is a vid of her performing "Map of the World (Part II)" during a show in 1985:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ELuckSuWrGk


----------



## jollyjacktar

I'm reviewing the QL3 engineering drawings of one of my guys while workmen dismantle my kitchen, entrance hall and bathroom and tear up the floors.     

:stars:

The album Desolation Blvd by Sweet seems to be suitable.


----------



## wildman0101

Kelowna k96.3 classic rock currently listening to the "DOOR'S" Break Through The Other Side.  :dude:
Cheer's ,,, Scoty B  rancing:


----------



## wildman0101

Seriously. It's on the internet. K 96.3


----------



## PPCLI Guy

Amanda Fucking Palmer.   She is astounding.

I love this one:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q9WZtxRWieM

And this one is very compelling

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=79c5gffVqnc


----------



## Ignatius J. Reilly

Been hooked on this for a while.
Not really sure why...
Might be the line: "Everything that happens is from now on..."
Bon Iver "re:Stacks"
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gC1RYsH1vCo



> _"This my excavation and today is kumran
> Everything that happens is from now on
> This is pouring rain
> This is paralyzed
> 
> I keep throwing it down two-hundred at a time
> It's hard to find it when you knew it
> When your money's gone
> And you're drunk as hell
> 
> On your back with your racks as the stacks are your load
> In the back and the racks and the stacks of your load
> In the back with your racks and you're un-stacking your load
> 
> Well I've been twisting to the sun and the moon
> I needed to replace
> The fountain in the front yard is rusted out
> All my love was down
> In a frozen ground
> 
> There's a black crow sitting across from me
> His wiry legs are crossed
> He is dangling my keys, he even fakes a toss
> Whatever could it be
> That has brought me to this loss?
> 
> On your back with your racks as the stacks are your load
> In the back and the racks and the stacks of your load
> In the back with your racks and you're un-stacking your load
> 
> This is not the sound of a new man or crispy realization
> It's the sound of the unlocking and the lift away
> Your love will be
> Safe with me"_


----------



## muskrat89

really dig Need to Breathe

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3PN-BMHi5L8


----------



## observor 69

Soggy Bottom Boys - I'm A Man Of Constant Sorrow   

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GDA708XlFIo


----------



## krimynal

I usually listen to pretty much everything , but right now i found 5 Finger Death Punch , felt in love with them

far from home : http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oBMT3OMEPwk
coming down : http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ptzzU7jFQwo
remember everything : http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7G8QItjTSDA


----------



## a_majoor

Interesting and thought provoking coment lifted from an XKCD forum (wow, this really is the most amazing comic ever):

http://forums.xkcd.com/viewtopic.php?f=7&t=64295&hilit=794+inside+joke#p2320653



> Was just talking about this the other day, after looking at old music videos on YouTube and the comments that "back then they made REAL music, not the Justin Bieber/Miley Cyrus crap they're churning out nowadays." I realized that most of the popular stuff from our era will fall through the cracks, just like the dregs of the "good old days," but I did find myself wondering what "REAL music" is being produced nowadays that will be regarded as classics, and why I clearly haven't heard any of it.



Various commenters posted suggestions of "Real Music" further downthread, interested readers might try some of these ideas out...


----------



## muskrat89

Lumineers. Never heard of them before I saw them tonight on SNL. They're really good!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zvCBSSwgtg4


----------



## dale622

Corb Lund. All 6 albums worth listening to.


----------



## observor 69

muskrat89 said:
			
		

> Lumineers. Never heard of them before I saw them tonight on SNL. They're really good!
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zvCBSSwgtg4



Thanks for the link, great sound.


----------



## Fiver

muskrat89 said:
			
		

> Lumineers. Never heard of them before I saw them tonight on SNL. They're really good!
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zvCBSSwgtg4



Ho Hey is for me one of the best songs of 2012 along with Beach House's <a href="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FuvWc3ToDHg&feature=share&list=PLwkpk_HRkMymJSx2v5jTkq9h3s0k7E4un">Myth</a> and alt-J (∆)'s <a href="https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rVeMiVU77wo&list=PLwkpk_HRkMymJSx2v5jTkq9h3s0k7E4un&index=1">Breezeblocks</a>.


----------



## 57Chevy

Geoffrey Gurrumul Yunupingu (Geoffrey) from his album ‘Rrakala’.
He is an 'Indigenous Australian musician’ who sings in a language called Yolngu.

He plays guitar left handed, or as they say, upsidedown.
Plays keyboard, drums and didgeridoo as well as singing in his native tongue, and he’s blind from birth.
The album transcends language, culture and musical tastes. In fact, Rrakala has already achieved gold status.

Hope you enjoy this:

Ya Yawirriny
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xTKhGj6NDRU


This one is really fantastic too. In fact I like all his songs. So filled with the spirit of song it's incredible.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wvbY-KXqd9A


----------



## 57Chevy

Jennifer Rush (born Heidi Stern, September 28, 1960) is an American pop/rock singer, best known for the million-selling single "The Power of Love", which she co-wrote 

 The Power of Love 

Regarding all music that I post here is shared with provisions of
The Copyright Act from 1976, allowance for "fair use", including non-profit, educational or personal.
All material belongs to their respective owners.


----------



## BeyondTheNow

Booker T & the MGS - Green Onions....classic!


----------



## GnyHwy

.


----------



## TankerWanker

I like a lot of mid 90s alt rock / some newer indie / alt music and of course 60 / 70s classics. The further down you get the newer the music gets. Here is a fairly comprehensive list to make a musical composite sketch. It doesn't include all of them but gives a good cross section. If you have any new indie / alt music or even some any 60s / 70s / 80s that I may have missed feel free to make some suggestions. Anyway, I love music, that's right, I said it. Music and I have had a 30 year love affair and its been great.

*60s / 70s / some 80s Classic*
AC/DC
Beatles
Bruce Springsteen
Cream
CCR
Cars
David Bowie
Dire Straights
Doors
Elton John
Eric Clapton
Gordon Lightfoot
John Mellencamp
Johnny Cash
Jimi Hendrix
KISS (some of it)
Led Zeppelin
Lou Reed
Neil Young
Pink Floyd
Rolling Stones
Van Morrison
U2 - A little overdone, but still good.


*90s, 2000s alt / rock*
Alice in Chains
Beck
Ben Harper
Blind Melon
Blink 182
Cake
Deftones
Eels
Foo Fighters
Green Day
Jerry Cantrell
Nirvana
Matthew Good Band
Metric
Oasis
Offspring
Pearl Jam 
Soundgarden
Stone Temple Pilots
System of a Down
Tragically Hip
The Trews
The Strokes
Rage Against the Machine
Rise Against
Red Hot Chilli Peppers
Sublime
White Stripes
Weezer

Anyway, you get the idea... BUT WAIT THERE'S MORE:
*Indie Alt Rock* - Keep in mind these bands fit loosely into the genre... I'm just keeping it simple

City and Colour
Coconut Records - New to me... decent sound
Eels - Deserve a double mention... they got some really solid mellow music
Frank Black - Lead Singer of pixies
Jurassic 5 - a little hip-hop off the beaten track
Lousy Robot - just found them... Check out the song "A Not Quite Perfect Film"
Modest Mouse - great indieish music, it's not for everyone but I loves it.
Muse
Pixies - Band from the 80s ahead of their time went on to limited greatness up to mid nineties and went splitsies
Rural Alberta Advantage

Anyway, sorry for taking up a lot of space on the forum, but you asked.


----------



## BeyondTheNow

You name it, I listen to it...with the exception of Reggae. I was raised on classical, gospel, light rock. But I listen to it all--my mixes are quite eclectic. Everything from Disturbed to Tchaikovsky. 

Playing right now? The Hip.


----------



## a_majoor

Montreal Band "Stars" has a new album; this track has a definite New Order flavour to it:

Hold On When You Get Love And Let Go When You Give It


----------



## Mr.Neville

Rockin' the Rammstein


----------



## OldSolduer

Cab Calloway - Minnie the Moocher


----------



## BernDawg

From the Blues Brothers sound track Jim? One of my favourite CD's.


----------



## OldSolduer

BernDawg said:
			
		

> From the Blues Brothers sound track Jim? One of my favourite CD's.


yup.  ;D


----------



## Fishbone Jones

SKY.FM Modern Blues out of New York, NY. Listening online.


----------



## Sully

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7AsGxNDj7kI


----------



## BeyondTheNow

recceguy said:
			
		

> SKY.FM Modern Blues out of New York, NY. Listening online.



Great site


----------



## a_majoor

On an On The Hunter

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QiwLlnLq1oo

Very catchy melody


----------



## Staff Weenie

It's been a Pink Floyd morning so far.....Dark Side of the Moon, and Animals.


----------



## a_majoor

Saturday selections

Dream pop by Squarepusher: Tommib http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QGHYRfDId6k

Electropop by Kate Boy: In your eyes http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ngBwzR1ZQHE

Catchy guitar riff. Ski Lodge: Just to be like you http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xq5WNDPSxhw

Just good. Bats for Lashes: A Wall http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1f9O8jW4GKY


----------



## observor 69

The Doors - Riders on the Storm


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BLBV6ZwLKDU    8) 8)


----------



## IRepoCans

Just a nice mix of electronic orchestra (Huh?  :blotto.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4un7Jedpicg  :nod:


----------



## skyhigh10

Discovered this song the other day.  Maybe i'm just not with the times...

There's the rock version + acoustic. Give it a shot.  Both are fantastic, not sure which I prefer. 


Each very catchy!  

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=t0UOs9DpEJs   =   ORIGINAL 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7rwprALaIdc    =  ACOUSTIC


----------



## AmmoTech90

skyhigh10 said:
			
		

> Discovered this song the other day.  Maybe i'm just not with the times...
> 
> There's the rock version + acoustic. Give it a shot.  Both are fantastic, not sure which I prefer.
> 
> Each very catchy!



Really?  You're promoting music  that praises one of the top two violent organized crime organizations in Canada on this website?  Give your head a shake.


----------



## IRepoCans

Two of my favorites, some here might agree (I think?):

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GB2B9fmTWuo

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Sn_ghOcMOEw


----------



## AmmoTech90

Jesus,

Now a crap combination of the Smiths and the Cult...


----------



## IRepoCans

AmmoTech90 said:
			
		

> Jesus,
> 
> Now a crap combination of the Smiths and the Cult...



This hurts.  :'(

Thus I go for redemption: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4Tr0otuiQuU


----------



## skyhigh10

AmmoTech90 said:
			
		

> Really?  You're promoting music  that praises one of the top two violent organized crime organizations in Canada on this website?  Give your head a shake.



Quite the misunderstanding. I actually had NO IDEA that the link to one of these videos promoted the "Hells Angels" group with this song.  Generally when I open a video on youtube where i'm listening to the full / modified version, I just minimize it.  Lesson learned.  

My apologies again


----------



## AmmoTech90

IRepoCans said:
			
		

> This hurts.  :'(
> 
> Thus I go for redemption: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4Tr0otuiQuU



Better.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cR41HnGezdk


----------



## PPCLI Guy

Just finished listening to Warpiggs - now it is Heroes, the full album


----------



## CougarKing

"Let Her go" by Passenger

link


----------



## vonGarvin

I don't know where they've been all my life, but I've recently discovered the Brian Jonestown Massacre.  Currently listening to "Their Satanic Majesties' Second Request"


----------



## Jacky Tar

Listening to random shuffle of Stan Rogers stuff and Arrogant Worms


----------



## GnyHwy

An unknown and undeniable great! http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RTWSSCYUD4E&list=FL50G-6EH9-Kv_sqvLOVFPKQ


Fugazi - Waiting Room


----------



## GnyHwy

And the greatest Metal/Thrash tune ever!  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=H_mpt8xyZVI

Judas Priest - Dissident Agressor

I'm here for a lot of weeks!


----------



## CougarKing

Great song...

"I like the remix" by the New Kidz on the Block


----------



## CougarKing

"Gone, Gone, Gone" by Philip Philips


----------



## Bruce Monkhouse

The new Headstones CD.......very good.


----------



## Goodeman

Lightnin Hopkins


----------



## IRepoCans

You burn first - Alexisonfire


----------



## CougarKing

One Republic: "Counting Stars"


----------



## Danjanou

right now listening to John Edmond, seems appropriate while surfing army.ca

http://www.mp3olimp.net/john-edmond/


----------



## Verge1993

Safe and Sound - Capital City's


----------



## CougarKing

Marianas Trench- "By Now"


----------



## a_majoor

A rather unusual set:

Reach for the Dead, by boards of Canada http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2jTg-q6Drt0

Reach for the Dead (reversed) http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sOK3qAki-fc


----------



## CougarKing

"Radioactive" cover of Imagine Dragons' song by Lindsey Stirling and Pentatonix


----------



## mboutin

SMA , i was going to say Passenger and Marianas Trench but you wrote both  !
I think we have the same musical style ^^


----------



## a_majoor

S.M.A. said:
			
		

> "Radioactive" cover of Imagine Dragons' song by Lindsey Stirling and Pentatonix



That was pretty amazing. I'm also liking some of the other stuff she puts on in YouTube


----------



## Teen_Cadet

GnyHwy said:
			
		

> An unknown and undeniable great! http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RTWSSCYUD4E&list=FL50G-6EH9-Kv_sqvLOVFPKQ
> 
> 
> Fugazi - Waiting Room



GnyHwy - after seeing your taste in music with this post and the Judas Priest one, and you giving me information on the artillery trade, I officially idolize you...
Okay just kidding, that's a little far, but you definitly have great taste. (Just like me)


----------



## IRepoCans

Just listening to some Source Direct: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Cqct4H95xQg


----------



## observor 69

Just because it is so dam beautiful:

Duncan BC

This takes a minute to start. Turn up the music. 

http://www.youtube.com/embed/XHC9D11xA4c?feature=player_detailpage


----------



## observor 69

BB King Calls This One Of His Best Performances

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LWLAAzOBoBI


----------



## a_majoor

Some dream pop to relax to: Wild Nothing - "Paradise" 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zm636VSQXUU


----------



## Kilo_302

Wild Nothing is killer, finally something we agree on!  ;D

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-S42EsIDXpM

I recommend this album on vinyl, Tame Impala is a true musician's band. Their previous release "Innerspeaker" is also amazing. Both are great "listen-in its-entirety"records.


----------



## a_majoor

Kilo

Just....Wow.

Thanks for that.


----------



## a_majoor

Stumbled on something called Math Rock. This example seems to be alternating between 7/8 and 4/4 time (or maybe my head is spinning trying to keep up!).

Obviously not going to be for everyone, but genius musicians out there might be interested to try it.

Enemies, Indian Summer http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8eZ4H0e1C_s


----------



## a_majoor

In the "OMG what the hell was that?" category:

Dirty Projectors playing "Useful Chamber" live: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YXUcCLRaggo

Hot girl guitarist and a chorus being sung to a whale(?). 

How _could_ this have missed the top 40?


----------



## muskrat89

Bragging. My 15 year old daughter is a budding musician. Here's a song she wrote, plays and sings...

https://soundcloud.com/#mcm98/long-way-to-go


----------



## Kilo_302

Atomic Rooster, "play it again"

It's killer because the production is totally sloppy garage (esp the guitar tone) but it's from....1981. Pretty cool stuff.


----------



## Danjanou

muskrat89 said:
			
		

> Bragging. My 15 year old daughter is a budding musician. Here's a song she wrote, plays and sings...
> 
> https://soundcloud.com/#mcm98/long-way-to-go



nice


----------



## a_majoor

Fun graphic of the spread of dance music:

http://www.thomson.co.uk/blog/wp-content/uploads/infographic/interactive-music-map/index.html

Enjoy!


----------



## CougarKing

Something upbeat for a change...

"NYC" by LukeMaster


----------



## a_majoor

Some real blasts from the past:

HAIRCUT 100 - LOVE PLUS ONE TOTP

Sherry Kean - I Want You Back

Mary Margaret O'Hara - Body's in Trouble


----------



## Bassil_Inf

Imagine Dragons - Radioactive and It's Time
Avici - Wake me up
Classic Linkin Park (Crawling, bleed it out, Castle of Glass)


----------



## apride58

Avenged Sevenfold "Hail to the King"


----------



## a_majoor

Clever lyrics and guitar driven rock:

The Rainmakers - Another Guitar


----------



## CougarKing

Imagine Dragons: "Demons"

Time segment 2:27 in the above music video link has an American Soldier facing his "demons".


----------



## x_para76

Dragonaut, by Sleep

Iron Swan, The Sword


----------



## OldSolduer

I just spent the last twenty minutes listening to the pipes and drums. Not my favorite.


----------



## 26point2

X_para76 said:
			
		

> Dragonaut, by Sleep



Wow, that's a blast from my past!  I saw this and dug out that album (Holy Mountain) and Jerusalem from this band.  And for good measure, Dopethrone by Electric Wizard and Colossal by Dozer.  Good lifting music after work tomorrow ...


----------



## observor 69

Yesterday CBC2 played Dire Straits "Brothers In Arms." It's been so long since I heard this song that it was a surprise to hear Dire Straits  playing a military themed song.
Enjoy, great guitar work , great voice.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Wu4oy1IRTh8


----------



## a_majoor

Now here is something you don't see every day.

First clip- Yes in all it's prog rock glory doing "Roundabout": http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pEGfBZ_GbX4

Second clip- Paul Gilbert doing lead vocals, lead guitar AND playing the keyboard piece to Roundabout...talk about multi tasking: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fyyq1xmTieg


----------



## observor 69

And now," Like a Rolling Stone" a 1965 song by the American singer-songwriter Bob Dylan.

http://video.bobdylan.com/desktop.html

Go fullscreen and turn on the HD, great music, neat video.
Check out the various channels, great stuff.

Ah yes 60's sound.  ;D


----------



## a_majoor

And for another nostalgia piece: Wire, doing Map Ref 41'N 93'W live in 2011 (the song is from the classic 80's album 154 if you want to track down the original):

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uMkvPgkR_po


----------



## Journeyman

I don't normally jump in here, but this vid is *awesome*for sound, video, and....David Gilmour sneaking in some Pink Floyd tunes

David Gilmour Live in Gdansk


----------



## devil39

*In The Aeroplane Over The Sea*  by Neutral Milk Hotel.

This is definitely one of the best.....if not the best album.....ever.    Mind blowing. 

But not for everyone.  I loved it on first listen, but not everyone does.


----------



## Kat Stevens

been listening to a lot of Imelda May, Devil Doll, and Brian Setzer lately. I'm worried, no Iron Maiden in over a week.  :-[


----------



## Journeyman

Kat Stevens said:
			
		

> I'm worried, no Iron Maiden in over a week.  :-[


Puberty finally kick in?


----------



## Kat Stevens

Journeyman said:
			
		

> Puberty finally kick in?



Get knotted.


----------



## Journeyman

Kat Stevens said:
			
		

> Get knotted.


Hey, I just assumed that it was related to puberty because Colleen Duffy (Devil Doll) is a hottie.   :dunno:

The only other explanation would be, since you've been spending so much time away from your isolated man-cabin being down here in civilization, you found that no one has listened to Iron Maiden since the mid-1980s    ;D


         :-*


----------



## Kat Stevens

Journeyman said:
			
		

> Hey, I just assumed that it was related to puberty because Colleen Duffy (Devil Doll) is a hottie.   :dunno:
> 
> The only other explanation would be, since you've been spending so much time away from your isolated man-cabin being down here in civilization, you found that no one has listened to Iron Maiden since the mid-1980s    ;D
> 
> 
> :-*



If the Ottawa Valley is your idea of civilization, you're more isolated than I am.  Wait till you see a real flushing toilet, you'll be amazed.


----------



## Journeyman

Kat Stevens said:
			
		

> If the Ottawa Valley is your idea of civilization, you're more isolated than I am.


Fair enough.


----------



## Yrys

Kat Stevens said:
			
		

> Wait till you see a real flushing toilet, you'll be amazed.



(toussottement)

And what about that one   ?


----------



## PPCLI Guy

Love Shack, Stray Cat Strut, Watching the detectives, 99 Zie Luftbalons, Allison, Cruel to be Kind, Helden,


----------



## Journeyman

PPCLI Guy said:
			
		

> ......


While I know we're both SRV people (despite your play list   :  ), I've also been listening to the most amazing version of Sultans of Swing

4 minutes +  is were it becomes awesome, as each musician starts to 'play' their style...then they bring it together....


----------



## PPCLI Guy

White Rabbit, Summertime, Beds are Burning, Nights in White Satin, Shine on You Crazy Diamond, Spirit in the Sky, Lost in the Supermarket, and then ALL of Robert Johnson.

So there.


----------



## PPCLI Guy

Journeyman said:
			
		

> While I know we're both SRV people



And now...Lenny, followed by Rivieria Paradise


----------



## PMedMoe

Journeyman said:
			
		

> I've also been listening to the most amazing version of Sultans of Swing
> 
> 4 minutes +  is were it becomes awesome, as each musician starts to 'play' their style...then they bring it together....



Nice!  :nod:


----------



## x_para76

Iron Swan by The Sword


----------



## the 48th regulator

Motorhead's new album Aftershock!!  Can't put it down, very well done!


----------



## Kat Stevens

Journeyman said:
			
		

> While I know we're both SRV people (despite your play list   :  ), I've also been listening to the most amazing version of Sultans of Swing
> 
> 4 minutes +  is were it becomes awesome, as each musician starts to 'play' their style...then they bring it together....



While I agree this is an awesome cover, Sultans of Swing really needs to be electrified to be done right, in my book.


----------



## apride58

Florida-Georgia Line


----------



## nn1988

Ludovico Einaudi

not some holly jolly fun  :blotto:.. 
just some beautiful and relaxing music by a genius composer


----------



## Kilo_302

Grimes. She's 20 or something. From Montrea. Her sound is so well developed it's ridiculous.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JtH68PJIQLE


----------



## Brandonfw

I love listening to Country music.
Currently listening to "Dig Gravedigger Dig" by Corb Lund

 8)


----------



## Journeyman

David Gilmour.......doing no Pink Floyd......but doing some wonderful Floyd-esque songs.....live in Gdansk.

If you get to "Then I Close My Eyes" (24:55) before you're suitably mellow, don't let that 12-string, fretless banjo-like thingee throw you off, it's a great song.


----------



## a_majoor

Cleaning out some old stuff and found vinal in the back of a storage box, specifically FAC 108 Section 25 Looking from a hilltop

Happy New Year


----------



## George Wallace

Party Like Charlie Sheen  by Scuzz Twittly


----------



## CougarKing

"Pompeii" by Bastille

Intense.


----------



## Kat Stevens

Watching and listening to Sensation: The Story of The Who's Tommy.  Very cool doc with the band members discussing the making of one of the greatest rock albums ever.


----------



## devil39

Not my fav, but giving _*The Money Store*_ by Death Grips a listen at the insistence of my oldest....Kind of his generation's Rage Against The Machine.   Best described as a hip hop - punk  fusion I think.


----------



## Evancai

Peaches En Regalia - Frank Zappa & Walk The Crooked Mile - Motorhead


----------



## dapaterson

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=g5KnYADCSms


----------



## a_majoor

In this case a donut or tire shaped 292 key keyboard. Some of us may remember piano lessons (and trying to master an 88 key keyboard), this thing is on steroids:

http://nextsound.co/2014/02/07/pianoarc-paves-the-way-for-novelty-musical-instruments/



> *PianoArc Paves the Way for Novelty Musical Instruments*
> SOPHIA BOETTCHER	 on 7 February, 2014 at 00:00
> 
> Lady Gaga’s keyboardist, Brockett Parsons, looks like the scary, wild-eyed brother of the eleventh doctor in Doctor Who, English actor Matt Smith.
> 
> Standing in what looks to be an alien’s mouth — or the inside of a kiss — he thrashes on a row of teeth, which are in fact piano keys.
> 
> Designed for live-performing musicians, PianoArc is essentially a doughnut-shaped keyboard. Despite featuring pitch bending and IR optical scanning, its straight-up specifications compared to those of other professional keyboards on the market wouldn’t strike a typical pianist as incredibly useful. Take the Yamaha Tyros-5 for instance. It acts as a music production studio, fully outfitted with your own personal backup band.
> 
> Besides being circular, what’s so special about PianoArc? For one, a 292-key circular piano is certainly an exciting twist in user interface design. For two, PianoArc drew a lot of attention at NAMM this year. For those unfamiliar with NAMM — it’s the biggest convention for musical instrument developers in the world. If you’re a luthier or synthesizer manufacturer from China, Seville, Spain or Guatemala — NAMM in Anaheim, California is the place to showcase your work and be seen. Needless to repeat, PianoArc proved a big hit at this important event for industry insiders. Indeed, PianoArc is definitely something I think we should keep our collective eye on, or at least the trend it signifies.
> 
> “I believe I work for one of the greatest performers of all time, ever. And I was just really inspired to try to make some sort of inspired to create a performance statement,” says Brockett when asked in an interview at NAMM why he developed PianoArc.
> 
> Ultimately, PianoArc signals a transformation and popularization of visual kei. Now, visual kei was originally a movement by Japanese musicians characterized by heavy makeup and over-the-top performances. With the rise of the internet, our attention spans have dwindled to basically 10 seconds. The result? Now more than ever, popular music artists and independent label musicians need to capitalize on being eye-opening.
> 
> Fotor0206213414Pictured (left to right): Lady Gaga, Katy Perry and male visual kei guitarist Hizeki. It’s clear to see that musicians are trying to stand out, whether that means using bright outfits, makeup or novelty instruments. (_Interpolation: Hey kids, how about, you know, playing *music*_)
> 
> 
> Sure, PianoArc won’t be as successful or widespread as iPhone or bottle water. The fact it empowers musicians to create shows that are as much visual art as they are performance art, however, is interesting. Just how empowering is a piano that lets a musician run around in circles on stage like dog trying to catch its tail, while still banging on keys and making sounds? As empowering as the musician in question is creative. Moreover, I think we’ll see an upsurge of novelty musical instruments in music.
> 
> Partial Specifications:
> 
> Style: Circular Controller Keyboard.
> Keys: 292 Keys: 3 contiguous eighty-eight note keyboards -1 twenty eight note control section, pitch bend/mod per keyboard section.
> Inputs/Outputs: Expression, Sustain. USB MIDI, MIDI IN/OUT.
> Action: Custom Hybrid grand/synth action. Sprung (unweighted) wood keys, rocker pivot with PNO scan custom optical sensing. Adjustable key height and key dip.
> Size: Approx 6′ outer diameter. Customized to 54″ playing reach for Brockett.
> Stand: Tiltable +/- 50 degrees. Height adjustable.
> Weight: Really, really heavy.



Of course very talented musicians can do interesting things with conventional instruments (but this involves being able to actually play music rather than auto tune or following a beat machine. See various artists from Jimmi Hendrix to modern "Math Rock" players for examples).


----------



## Goose15

My favourite band is definitely Theory of a Deadman.

Right now though I am listening to Eminem - Survival
and Jorge Quintero - 300 Violin Orchestra as pump up 
songs for my workouts.


----------



## a_majoor

Not a "fave", but might help people who need to relax or get to sleep:

http://dailyhealthpost.com/according-to-scientists-this-is-the-most-relaxing-tune-ever-recorded/



> *According to Scientists, This is The Most Relaxing Tune Ever Recorded*
> 
> By Daily Health Post November 26, 2013 Natural Remedies, Stress
> 4.9K
> 
> This eight minute song is a beautiful combination of arranged harmonies, rhythms and bass lines and thus helps to slow the heart rate, reduce blood pressure and lower levels of the stress. The song features guitar, piano and electronic samples of natural soundscapes.
> 
> A study was conducted on 40 women, who were connected to sensors and had been given challenging puzzles to complete against the clock in order to induce a level of stress. Different songs were then played, to test their heart rate, blood pressure, breathing and brain activity.
> 
> The results showed that the song Weightless was 11 per cent more relaxing than any other song and even caused drowsiness among women in the lab.
> 
> It induced a 65 per cent reduction in overall anxiety and brought them to a level 35 per cent lower than their usual resting rates.
> 
> Moreover, sound therapies have been used for thousands of years to help people relax and improve health and well-being. Among indigenous cultures, music has been the heart of healing and worship. The song, weightless is ideal for unwinding and putting an end to a stressful day.
> 
> According to Dr David Lewis-Hodgson, from Mindlab International, which conducted the research, this song induced the greatest relaxation, higher than any other music tested till date. In accordance to the Brain imaging studies, music works at a very deep level within the brain, stimulating not only those regions responsible for processing sound but also ones associated with emotions. The song Weightless can make one drowsy and hence should not be heard while driving.
> 
> Read more: http://dailyhealthpost.com/according-to-scientists-this-is-the-most-relaxing-tune-ever-recorded/#ixzz2ssYgDOGE
> Follow us: @dailyhealthpost on Twitter | dailyhealthpost on Facebook



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NMmMNyTwePY#t=220


----------



## Transporter

This... http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qsrEAWcAvRg&feature=kp... and the rest of the album.


----------



## GiveMeYourPie

Anyone listen to "hardcore" music?

Parkway drive
Killswitch Engage
Architects 
August Burns Red

I also enjoy the classic punk rock, Sum 41, Blink 182 that whole shin dig.


----------



## Transporter

GiveMeYourPie said:
			
		

> Anyone listen to "hardcore" music?
> 
> Parkway drive
> Killswitch Engage
> Architects
> August Burns Red
> 
> I also enjoy the classic punk rock, Sum 41, Blink 182 that whole shin dig.


 I thought The Clash was pretty hardcore for 1979  ;D


----------



## IRepoCans

Right now I'm listening to my favourite Persefone album: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=upv6_4WT6hY

As for the above, Parkway Drive is great.
Another good suggestion is ERRA, if any of you like Periphery (particularly their self titled albums) you'll enjoy their work.


----------



## devil39

GiveMeYourPie said:
			
		

> Anyone listen to "hardcore" music?
> 
> Parkway drive
> Killswitch Engage
> Architects
> August Burns Red
> 
> I also enjoy the classic punk rock, Sum 41, Blink 182 that whole shin dig.



My son just quit a "punk"  band because they thought Blink 182 was punk.... its not...


----------



## PPCLI Guy

Listening to Chopin's Polonnaise, with the house single malt (Glenlivet) and a Cohiba.


----------



## devil39

Listening to F u cked Up - No Pasaran

This is real punk

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MIFEEtIOtGU


----------



## RomanE

Right now I'm mesmerized by the soundtrack of 2014 Volvo commercial with Zlatan Ibragimovic. 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=i2GClNBmGIc
I know that it's an interpretation of the Swedish hymn but I can't find it anywhere


----------



## Kat Stevens

RomanE said:
			
		

> Right now I'm mesmerized by the soundtrack of 2014 Volvo commercial with Zlatan Ibragimovic.
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=i2GClNBmGIc
> I know that it's an interpretation of the Swedish hymn but I can't find it anywhere


Zlatan Ibrahimovic 2014 commercial for Volvo with English subtitles. It was filmed in Stora Sjöfallet National Park, northern Sweden and also features Zlatan's family; his sons Vincent and Maximillian, and his wife Helena. The song is the traditional Swedish national anthem, now produced by Max Martin.

The music released on Spotify:
http://open.spotify.com/album/4iacJhYH1GrcdZxolWIYAA﻿


----------



## Green

:crickets:

To name only a few: Sting, Israel Kamakawiwoʻole, Nine Inch Nails, Pink Floyd, Aphex Twin, Astor Piazzola, Ben Houge, Bérurier Noir, Johnny Cash, CCR, David Bowie, Iron Maiden, Megadeth, Miranda Sex Garden, Moby, Philip Glass, Portishead, Prong, Radiohead, Rush, The Prodigy...


----------



## devil39

Sublime - April 29, 1992  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qi8KJ0boov8


----------



## The Bread Guy

A bit of sweet jazz - John Coltrane's "A Love Supreme"


----------



## OldSolduer

"Hey Brother"

By Avicii

Good running tune.


----------



## 57Chevy

Oh Yeah !
 :cowboy:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OU5YAx_nD8w


----------



## Fishbone Jones

Streaming Charlietown Blues station from St. Charles, Missouri.

They played an artist named Angel Forrest, a Canadian. http://www.google.ca/url?sa=t&rct=j&q=&esrc=s&source=web&cd=1&cad=rja&ved=0CDAQFjAA&url=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.angelforrest.ca%2F&ei=5JcTU_KtFsWG2wWCioCgDQ&usg=AFQjCNFXgtK0WcOdAVzikIjvSsM9D42B3g&sig2=7bYvO7ohbw8JZHgqPZVSMQ&bvm=bv.62286460,d.b2I

I'm big on Blues, old and new school and can't believe I've never heard her (that I can recall).  

Nice smoky whisky voice, matched with a great lead guitar from her band, great stage presence, excellent covers and original songs. Listen to her cover of Cry Baby by Joplin. http://www.youtube.com/results?search_query=angel%20forrest&sm=3

She covers, Joplin, Led Zepplin, Pink Floyd, and others. Does a fantastic job no matter who she's singing. I'll be heading to the music store tomorrow for some CD's. Right now, I'm just clicking one after another on YouTube.


----------



## AmmoTech90

Thinking of summer, mixing http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zyEByZEuCa4 with some http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=N7HNJVnn9Ms mixed in.

Waiting for Sabbath in April!


----------



## AC 011

On an old Judas Priest kick lately.  Updated my catalog with downloads of some of their 1970's albums I last had (ok, still have) on cassette.

I'd forgotten how solid Stained Class is.  Halford did a pretty mean live version of the title track with his solo band.

New album and tour in the works apparently...   ;D


----------



## devil39

Technoviking said:
			
		

> [German Geek mode]
> In German, adding the indefinite article to "Berliner" means that you are speaking about a pastry named for Berlin, where if you leave it out, you are speaking of a person from Berlin.  So, instead of saying "Ich bin Berliner", which would have meanr "I am a Berliner", instead Kennedy said "Ich bin ein Berliner", which means "I am a jelly-doughnut".
> [/German Geek mode]



I very maturely moved this comment as I was at risk of derailing the useful and informative Ukraine thread.  

I can't pass up this "Ich bin ein Berliner" reference which is a lyrical link to to one of my favourite songs by one of the strangest bands to come out of the UK in the 1980s.  At the link is Blurt with Ted Milton singing "Bullets For You" with the line "I am a doughnut, there's a hole in my head, 'Ich bin ein Berliner', that is what Jack said"

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JjSMsx-hxB8

I believe it must have been 1983 or 1984 that I saw these guys play "The Underground" club in Ottawa.   I might have been underage.


----------



## observor 69

Pharrell Williams - Happy (Official Music Video)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=y6Sxv-sUYtM
   :nod:


----------



## a_majoor

Just finished watching "Manhunter", and the soundtrack is one of the best parts of the movie. Since trying to get it is probably going to be impossible these days, the best bet is to look up the individual songs on YouTube. Very atmospheric stuff:

1.     "Strong as I Am"  	       The Prime Movers	
2.	"Coelocanth"  	                Shriekback	                
3.	"This Big Hush"  	        Shriekback	               
4.	"Graham's Theme"  	        Michel Rubini	       
5.	"Evaporation"  	                Shriekback
6.	"Heartbeat"  	                Red 7	
7.	"Lector's Cell"  	                The Reds	
8.	"Jogger's Stakeout"  	        The Reds	
9.	"Leed's House"  	                The Reds	
10.	"In-A-Gadda-Da-Vida"  	Iron Butterfly		
11.	"Freeze"  	                        Klaus Schulze	
12.	"Seiun + Hikari No Sono"  	Kitarō


----------



## Sharp

'80s from the '00s.
Power Glove - Motorcycle Cop

Not too many '80s music here in 2013/2014. But Power Glove delivers.

Also check out Power Glove - Streets of 2043


----------



## a_majoor

After listing to Lindsey Stirling, I came across the "Piano Guys", who did some songs with her. Interesting stuff, their channel on Youtube is here:

https://www.youtube.com/user/ThePianoGuys


----------



## George Wallace

Thucydides said:
			
		

> After listing to Lindsey Stirling, I came across the "Piano Guys", who did some songs with her. Interesting stuff, their channel on Youtube is here:
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/user/ThePianoGuys



I still like Two Cellos preforming Thunderstruck


----------



## devil39

"Andrew Jackson Jihad"  People That Can Eat People Are the Luckiest People in the World  Folk punk band out of Phoenix, Arizona.

A lot like early "Against Me!" . Great stuff....my son is keeping me up to date with music now...I must be getting close to 50.

Good news is when "Andrew Jackson Jihad" tours this summer, i will be able to see them in a bar and he won't 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GUHx3N-s0bg


----------



## CougarKing

"It's On Again" by Alicia Keys

Key lyric: "There ain't no room for selfish, we do it for the people..."


----------



## a_majoor

Some really out there music: Insane Clown Posse playing the radio edit of Miracles. The lyrics and underlying message of the song is quite the opposite of what you would expect for most rap music. Enjoy:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iobf9T0miho


----------



## devil39

TITUS ANDRONICUS - A More Perfect Union

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=08fqHr_KGPY

A Folk Punk, meets Billy Bragg, mixed in with Bruce Springsteen and with a dollop of the Pogues kind of band.

Very much fun.


----------



## CougarKing

"Centuries" by Fallout Boy

Youtube link: "Centuries" (Hyperlapse version)

Powerful, if not epic.

Don't be fooled by the first few seconds of the intro that sound like another song.


----------



## a_majoor

Ambient music to mark perhaps the end of an era

New Order: The Peter Saville Show Soundtrack

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1tUdaWCfxDQ


----------



## CougarKing

"Blame" by Calvin Harris featuring John Newman

Youtube link


----------



## 57Chevy

You probably heard this great song before.
He does this one with all the feeling really well.
Hope you all like it as much as I do


Ryan Andreas covers "Arms of the Angel" (Uncut Studio Version) from Sarah Mclachlan 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pmK9OuuaQzM


Shared with the usual provisions of The Copyright Act


----------



## GnyHwy

Anyone who might like aggressive blues rock will certainly like this.

A fair change since their early psychedelic metal years.  Still kicks *** nonetheless.

Clutch - "Electric Worry"
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kx6FV2qR2TY


----------



## Fishbone Jones

Hound Dog Taylor

"Let's Get Funky"  https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=M62zIYbrYBk


----------



## a_majoor

New band with a retro vibe: Alvvays

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TOS2HcQ0soM


----------



## Kat Stevens

Thucydides said:
			
		

> New band with a retro vibe: Alvvays
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TOS2HcQ0soM



Like Scandihoovian Cranberries, very catchy.  I'm stuck in a Genesis marathon, The Lamb Lies Down on Broadway right now.


----------



## ueo

Stan Rogers "From Fresh Water"


----------



## a_majoor

Some new selections to try out, for people willing to experiment a bit. Merry Christmas!

http://pjmedia.com/lifestyle/2014/12/19/5-creative-musical-acts-you-probably-havent-heard-of-but-should-know/?singlepage=true


----------



## CougarKing

A red-haired beauty from Quebec with her own flavour of country music...

 "Never Gone" -English version music video by Andee

 "Never Gone" -version Francaise - Andee


----------



## jollyjacktar

One of my guys put me onto CBC Radio 2 earlier this month.  I am hooked.  Good music, no BS or commercials.  They frequently give some background on some of the songs and artists they present which I am also finding quite interesting as well.


----------



## Pryce

Anybody Listening to A Day To Remember and Neck Deep?  haha. I think I might be too young for this.


----------



## Fishbone Jones

Jazzradio.com - (category) Blues Rock

Very cool, non stop tunage.


----------



## Kilo_302

John Maus "We Must Become the Pitiless Censors of Ourselves." (album)

Super weird, super 80s, and not entirely serious. But he builds his own synthesizers and produces everything himself. Pure genuis. 

Great work out music too.


----------



## CougarKing

"Geronimo" from the Australian band Sheppard:

*"Geronimo" music video*


----------



## a_majoor

Interesting tidbit for fans of Grimes: there is a link in the article for a song from her "lost" album:

http://www.theatlantic.com/entertainment/archive/2015/03/grimes-new-old-song-suggests-her-lost-album-was-incredible/387217/



> *The Legend of Grimes's Lost Album*
> The experimental musician just released a demo that's as good as anything on the radio.
> Spencer KornhaberMar 9 2015, 11:35 AM ET
> 
> Claire Boucher's making like the dog ate her homework, or at least like she doesn’t know she’s a genius. Over the weekend, the electronic musician known as Grimes posted a music video with a note explaining that the accompanying song, “REALiTi," is a rough cut: “i lost the ableton file, so its not mixed or mastered. i tried to doctor the mp3 into a listenable state, but it was poorly recorded in the first place and never meant to be heard by anyone, so its a bit of a mess haha.”
> 
> Yes, haha—the song is fabulous. Part robo-Stomp-march and part whooshing synth symphony, the arrangement demands to be dissected with oversized headphones (is that a “Sandstorm” sample?). Boucher’s wispy voice swirls all over the scales in the verses, and then locks into a chorus hook that etched itself into my head, at least, on first listen. Whatever the recording-quality issues Boucher's referring to in her intro text, they don't prevent the song from sounding airier, lusher, and more ornate than anything on the radio.
> 
> Radio, by the way, is where the track could have ended up. After the release of her acclaimed 2012 album Visions—full of freaky, glittering sound collages and a handful of more straightforward jams that immediately became indie-pop canon—Boucher went about embracing her more commercial tastes, recording a set of songs aimed at being the kind of thing Rihanna might sing. The first release from those efforts, “Go,” divided listeners; lots of people loved it for its epic, looping sound, but others thought it came across like pandering. "It upsets a lot of my fans, and I get why it upsets them," Boucher later told The New York Times, adding that she then threw out the album because "it sucked."
> 
> “REALiTi,” Boucher writes, is “a demo from ~ the lost album ~, recorded early 2013.” Note the irony punctuation around “the lost album”; Boucher knows some mythology has been built up around the abandoned project. A savvy creator who has made her mark in art and fashion as well as music, she obviously knows better than anyone else what she should release and shouldn't. But with a tossed-off demo this good, it’s hard not to want to hear the the rest of her scrapped tracks, and it’s hard not to hope that Grimes keeps engaging with the mainstream. Someone this talented deserves to be heard widely.



and the link, since some people just don't like to click twice: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=N9XKLqGqwLA


----------



## Kilo_302

Thucydides said:
			
		

> Interesting tidbit for fans of Grimes: there is a link in the article for a song from her "lost" album:
> 
> http://www.theatlantic.com/entertainment/archive/2015/03/grimes-new-old-song-suggests-her-lost-album-was-incredible/387217/
> 
> and the link, since some people just don't like to click twice: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=N9XKLqGqwLA



She is a gift that keeps on giving. 

Here's Tame Impala's new track :   https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=toU0_qZtOOA


----------



## a_majoor

Sometimes Kilo, you are the gift that keeps giving too! Thanks


----------



## krimynal

I do have to say I simply LOVE Jon Bellion. 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xI_bxix-6Xo

this is one of my all-time favorite !

He plays every instrument himself , Writes his lyrics , produce the song , record , master and distribute all by himself , the guy is simply a genius !


----------



## RandyCrust

I'm an avid fan of grindcore and metal most people of course do not know what grindcore is therefore I listen to my music with headphones lol


----------



## dapaterson

The Eels.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=a9Ew0XRoV6g


----------



## Fishbone Jones

Jimmy Dawkins - Night Rock


----------



## cryco

feeling nostalgic now... Warrant, Heaven.


----------



## a_majoor

Canadian bands just keep getting better and better:

Dear Rouge "Black to Gold"  https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sKq53_imZzs

Thus Owls "As Long As We Try A Little" https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0IzpBPH_lH8


----------



## vonGarvin

As I ready myself for another transatlantic flight, I'm listening to Methodrone by the Brian Jonestown Massacre.


----------



## a_majoor

Really out of the box stuff:

'Shoulders' by Shane Koyczan and The Short Story Long
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=An4a-_NjilY


----------



## a_majoor

Toronto band "Tearjerker": You Can

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TYt3XF4ODjs


----------



## a_majoor

Kathryn Calder. Former singer for the New Pornographers (she replaced Nekko Case) is now a solo artist:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jU_jzBa0dtQ


----------



## Kilo_302

New Tame Impala record. It's pretty great in my opinion.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Vpj_mQuAjwI


----------



## observor 69

1000 Rockers performing a Foo Fighters song

http://www.vox.com/2015/8/1/9081519/foo-fighters-italy-video


----------



## Colin Parkinson

anything by Postmodernjukebox  http://postmodernjukebox.com/


----------



## a_majoor

Just OMG, what _is_ that......

Babymetal-Megitsune


----------



## Oldgateboatdriver

Thucydides said:
			
		

> Just OMG, what _is_ that......
> 
> Babymetal-Megitsune



On behalf of His Majesty the Emperor, the Government categorically denies that the strong and well mannered youth of Japan has been in any way influenced or otherwise infected by the decadent American culture.
 ;D


----------



## dapaterson

Eels: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=a9Ew0XRoV6g


----------



## a_majoor

Nightmare fuel: Chemical Brothers “Sometimes I Feel So Deserted"


----------



## C-Aitchison

Jeremy Jordan - Sante Fe


----------



## CougarKing

2 good songs by Daughtry, IMO.

What about Now

Crawling Back to you


----------



## the 48th regulator

Ky-mani Marley  The Journey

Richie Spice - Spice in Your Life


----------



## tomahawk6

Almost any country music.


----------



## Kilo_302

I can't remember if I've posted this before, but John Maus is killer. Great running music.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4mxQJyjDrOM


----------



## PMedMoe

Been (re)watching Grey's Anatomy and really like some of the "alternate" cover versions of familiar songs.

For instance:

David Bowie's _Modern Love_ by The Last Town Chorus: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sAypnmdiCEk

and

Billy Idol's _Dancing with Myself_ by Nouvelle Vague: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=J5j-ipGFcko

For the latter one, I had to actually hear the words before I realized what song it was....


----------



## Gunshark

Running the half-marathon Army Run in Ottawa next weekend. Anyone got any good tracks/playlists for that? Going to need about 2 h of music. Thanks!


----------



## dapaterson

My new obsession: Vincent Vallieres: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8jFjVCKTK7k

Or, if you like the movie Up!, https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1phXlom_SII

A very rough English translation of the lyrics (courtesy of Google)

When we see in the mirror our full wrinkled faces stories
When it will be less in front of you now
When we have time and we finally live peacefully
When the house will be paid and will remain nothing more than love

We'll love again, through doubts,
from across the road and louder
We'll love again, through the good shots,
through setbacks in life, in death we'll love again

When our children are leaving,
we have seen them grow
When it's their turn to choose,
their turn to build
When our heads are white,
you will have experience
When no one will expect,
which will remain nothing more than to fall in love

We'll love again, through doubts,
from across the road and louder
We'll love again, through the good shots,
through setbacks in life, in death we'll love again

When times have changed,
we will completely outdated

When all the bombs will be dropped;
peace is here to stay
When no plan without a compass,
we'll go with the wind
When you lift the veils become stardust

We'll love again, after our successes,
after our setbacks and louder
We'll still love after our doubts
at the end of the road beyond death
We'll love again, at the end of the doubt,
at the end of the road beyond death
We are going to love each other...


----------



## observor 69

Thanks for the link, a beautiful piece of music.


----------



## PPCLI Guy

Dvorak's New World Symphony, after Holst's Venus from the Planet Suite.

And a good scotch of course.


----------



## Oldgateboatdriver

PPCLI Guy said:
			
		

> Dvorak's New World Symphony, after Holst's Venus from the Planet Suite.
> 
> And a good scotch of course.



You forgot to add: While siting by the fire and reading a good crime novel  .

You like Venus? Right now (and for a few more days) we have a Venus-Mars-Jupiter conjunction in the early morning eastern sky (say around 5h30 to 6h00). The three brightest spots low in that direction. Only happens every six years. Always a fascinating astronomical phenomena.

Enjoy (especially the Scotch, which I hope is a 25 years old Bunnahabhain - my fav.).


----------



## Viam

One of my favourite songs right now is "Five Finger Death Punch - Wrong Side Of Heaven".

Besides the music video, the lyrics and soundtrack are amazing.


----------



## eharps

I have had one song on repeat for about two weeks now. The Humbling River by Puscifer. Fantastic song


----------



## a_majoor

PMedMoe said:
			
		

> Been (re)watching Grey's Anatomy and really like some of the "alternate" cover versions of familiar songs.
> 
> For instance:
> 
> David Bowie's _Modern Love_ by The Last Town Chorus: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sAypnmdiCEk
> 
> and
> 
> Billy Idol's _Dancing with Myself_ by Nouvelle Vague: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=J5j-ipGFcko
> 
> For the latter one, I had to actually hear the words before I realized what song it was....



Wait until you hear their rendition of Joy Division's "Love Will Tear Us Apart"

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8oWO7Om17v0


----------



## Humphrey Bogart

"Jerry Was a Racecar Driver" - Primus

I'm a metalhead/grunge/alternative rock enthusiast.


----------



## mariomike

Tina Charles - I Love To Love (But My Baby Loves to Dance)
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zWkjozKXO48


----------



## PPCLI Guy

SRV at his best;

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HEuKbE4MXPE


----------



## medicineman

Was reminiscing and found this:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Wtxz4yV_-3g

MM


----------



## dapaterson

Old folkie?  This is fake folk from the film A Mighty Wind.  But it's good.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FMbeMmYkAXQ


----------



## DAA

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=os4eWX88OxA

Black Stations White Stations


----------



## CougarKing

Psy's new hit "Daddy" has just surpassed "Gangnam style" with over a million hits within hours!


----------



## dimsum

S.M.A. said:
			
		

> Psy's new hit "Daddy" has just surpassed "Gangnam style" with over a million hits within hours!



Well...time to start limbering up in prep for the new viral dance move of the season.


----------



## a_majoor

Half Moon Run "Turn Your Love". I especially like the guy who can play drums and a keyboard at the same time:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XmHLRPAqEDM


----------



## Zombie

Iron Maiden - The Clansman

Is it April yet?


----------



## Kilo_302

The Clash-Clampdown


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=psB0cidB5bg

"You grow up and you calm down
You're working for the clampdown
You start wearing the blue and brown
You're working for the clampdown
So you got someone to boss around
It makes you feel big now
You drift until you brutalize
Make your first kill now"


----------



## Scott

Wild Yaks

Volcano Choir

Rural Alberta Advantage


----------



## a_majoor

Oh my......

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GvD3CHA48pA


----------



## dapaterson

Remember the Pina Colada song?  Not like this you don't...

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DCEM6VRY55k


----------



## JackMerridrew

Currently into a lot of pop punk and metalcore.

The Story So Far

Bring Me The Horizon

ALEXISONFIRE

The Devil Wears Prada

A Day To Remember 

These are all dominating my iPhone.


----------



## a_majoor

Cigarettes After Sex: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=R2LQdh42neg


----------



## Tow Tripod

My I Phone is better.....


----------



## missing1

Vietnam Vet Radio   [


----------



## dapaterson

John Mann, the lead singer of Spirit of the West has been diagnosed with early-onset Alzheimer's disease.  During their farewell tour last year, despite his iPad with the lyrics, he got lost at the beginning of "Home for a Rest".  So the audience gave him a hand.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Bj_CDDT6VLM


----------



## the 48th regulator

Best album to play right now.  Love it!


----------



## RocketRichard

Moon Shaped Pool by Radiohead. Highly recommend 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dapaterson

I wish I was with them again.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3as9K3CSJvg


----------



## dapaterson

Late to the party for "Hamilton".  

As Ben Brantley wrote in the New York Times, "I am loath to tell people to mortgage their houses and lease their children to acquire tickets to a hit Broadway show. But “Hamilton,” directed by Thomas Kail and starring Mr. Miranda, might just about be worth it..."

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HgW2v1oDQSo

Let me tell you what I wish I'd known
When I was young and dreamed of glory
You have no control

Who lives, who dies, who tells your story?


----------



## the 48th regulator

https://youtu.be/Y254tHAnMoE


Phenomenal band


----------



## BlueAngels14

Above&Beyond Group Therapy Radio. [


----------



## a_majoor

Even videos of the songs on the link. Take that, millennials! 

https://pjmedia.com/lifestyle/2016/07/15/10-bad-songs-that-prove-gen-xs-superiority-over-millennials/?singlepage=true



> *10 Bad Songs that Prove Gen X’s Superiority Over Millennials*
> BY JOHN ELLIS JULY 15, 2016 CHAT 88 COMMENTS
> 
> The generation gap between Gen X and millennials is not wide enough. In the interest of full disclosure, and to provide some context for my opening sentence, I don’t want millennials on the sidewalk in front of my house, much less on my lawn. This means, of course, no gap is going to be wide enough to assuage my growing need to be cranky.
> 
> To be fair, I’m not the only person who feels this way. In fact, I have friends who are technically millennials but who openly bristle whenever I point that out. One of the many reasons that those of us who are Gen X (or who wish that they were Gen X) feel this way is because of the mostly terrible music foisted on society by millennials.
> 
> That’s not to say that we Gen Xers didn’t have our own share of bad music. But our bad music was and remains awesome. To prove that, I’ve listed the top ten bad Gen X songs that are better than almost anything made during the millennials’ reign of terror.
> 
> (Note: I’m defining Gen X as music released from about the time Gen Xers first entered high school, around 1980, to the year the last of Gen X was graduating high school, around 1998 – while those dates are somewhat debatable, most people will generally agree, I think.)
> 
> 10. "Mmm Mmm Mmm Mmm"
> Gen X bands don’t even need words in their song’s chorus. The succinct “Mmm Mmm Mmm Mmm” from the awesomely named Crash Test Dummies is an earworm in a way that millennials' auto tuning can never compete with.
> 
> 9. "Informer"
> Long before Justin Bieber, we in Gen X had our own white Canadian guilty of excessive cultural appropriation. So guilty, in fact, that most of us didn’t know that Snow was white until we watched the video.
> 
> 8. "Gonna Make You Sweat"
> C+C Music Factory didn’t politely ask us to dance; they ordered us to dance. And Gen X obeyed. The delicate little buttercups of the latest generation would demand a trigger warning if “Gonna Make You Sweat” had been recorded under their sensitive watch.
> 
> 7. "Everything About You"
> Millennial SJWs wouldn’t be able to plaster enough Coexist stickers on their hybrid cars to make up for the level of hostility in “Everything About You.” Ugly Kid Joe doesn’t accept anything about “you” and worse (or better), the band is gleeful about their intolerance.
> 
> 6. "I’m Too Sexy"
> I feel badly that the closest millennials can get to Right Said Fred’s campy masterpiece is LMFAO’s “Sexy and I Know It.”
> 
> 5. "The Final Countdown"
> For Gen X, irony was a word that only ever showed up on English quizzes. That allowed us to embrace bombast and earnestness. And few songs in the history of music approach the glorious bombast and earnestness of “The Final Countdown.” The band Europe was cool because they didn’t pretend to be cool. The closest millennials have gotten to such a wonderful lack of self-awareness has been Coldplay, and Chris Martin is totally self-aware.
> 
> 4. "Never Gonna Give You Up"
> The best internet prank and meme that millennials have been able to manufacture is completely dependent on the goofy awesomeness of Rick Astley. To put it another way, Gen X tricked millennials into rickrolling themselves.
> 
> 3. "We Built This City"
> Grace Slick and Jefferson Airplane are Baby Boomer icons. Grace Slick and Jefferson Starship, however, produced one of the most loathed Gen X songs of all time. Or rather, if people are being honest, “We Built This City” is a song that people love to pretend to loathe. By way of contrast, everyone truly despises everything produced by Madonna post-"Ray of Light."
> 
> 2. "Ice Ice Baby"
> No matter how many one-hit wonders they churn out, no matter how many cringe-worthy celebrities they coronate, millennials will never top the irresistible and confused mess named Vanilla Ice. His magnum opus, “Ice Ice Baby,” is still causing people to check out his hooks while his DJ revolves it.
> 
> Need further proof? In the song, Vanilla Ice raps about cooking a pound of bacon. That’s right, bacon. Checkmate, millennials.
> 
> 1. "My Heart Will Go On"
> The swan song of Gen X, “My Heart Will Go On,” is the quintessential bad song. It’s so bad, it’s circled back around to good. Millennials are way too self-conscious to ever produce something so bad that it’s good.


----------



## ZeiGezunt

The Living Hour, a band that's made up largely of my old camp counsellors, atmospheric, heavily overproduced dream-pop. Also, MIA, one of my guilty pleasures, dropped a new song recently, and I've been enjoying that.

also I've been indulging my love for super-duper eclectic sub-sub-genres with Aro The Jew's 80s-inspired syth-pop covers of traditional synagogue tunes, which I didn't expect to like but which are weirdly really good. If you're interested you can find him on Soundcloud.


----------



## a_majoor

This is for you ZeiGezunt:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZGMU_6vkh-0


----------



## ZeiGezunt

Yep, that's them! See if you can figure out which ones were my camp counsellors.


----------



## a_majoor

More of just....um....

BABYMETAL & Rob Halford - Painkiller, Breaking The Law

You really can't look away.


----------



## dapaterson

Finnish symphonic metal covering Journey?  Of course!


----------



## Red 6

I'm in the Stramash Army!

Dark Lochnagar
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5aknsyUmaEQ

Tom Paine's Bones
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gS3KRw_-cls


----------



## Mckinnely

Anything that is either speed metal, death metal or black metal. Every once in a while I'll listen to rap or dubstep.


----------



## a_majoor

OMG, I'm getting addicted to this stuff:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TZRvO0S-TLU

And they are also special guest for the Red Hot Chilli Peppers UK tour. Will Albion still rule  the waves after exposure to that?  ;D


----------



## Marie92

I'm all about country music!  8)
I really enjoy Brett Kissel and Thomas Rhett


----------



## mariomike

Marie92 said:
			
		

> I'm all about country music!  8)
> I really enjoy Brett Kissel and Thomas Rhett



Although mostly forgotten today, I never heard a better country singer than Webb Pierce.


----------



## VinceW

Slayer,Pantera,Megadeth,Metallica,Iron Maiden and most other Metal except most of the European stuff.


----------



## a_majoor

VinceW said:
			
		

> Slayer,Pantera,Megadeth,Metallica,Iron Maiden and most other Metal except most of the European stuff.



Oh please. How can you dismiss genres like Finnish Symphonic metal out of hand like that? (And I happen to have a Japanese metal band in mind for you as well..... )


----------



## a_majoor

An oldie but goodie I discovered hidden in a bargain bin:

Sean-Nfs Nua, by Sinead O'Conner


----------



## dapaterson

You normally wouldn't associate silence with metal.  But here's a Simon and Garfunkel cover, by the Chicago metal band Disturbed.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u9Dg-g7t2l4


----------



## mariomike

Talking with my mother recently about the old days reminded me of one her many 45s she used to play on our old RCA console,
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tM_nfDPgcuI


----------



## George Wallace

mariomike said:
			
		

> Talking with my mother recently about the old days reminded me of one her many 45s she used to play on our old RCA console,
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tM_nfDPgcuI



That isn't too bad.

Just think how bad you would feel if it reminded you of playing a 78.    :warstory:


----------



## a_majoor

OMG, the most insane bands ever to hit the airwaves: https://weirdestbandintheworld.com

This is a mind vortex much like TVTropes.com, so be warned......


----------



## dangerboy

Being Christmas Eve a perfect reason to listen to Henry Rollins' rendition of  "T'was the Night Before Christmas" https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EFUgRRYmLvk  :subbies:


----------



## dapaterson

Dropkick Murphys - You'll Never Walk Alone https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=q8SK8JHKn1k


----------



## the 48th regulator

https://youtu.be/eBShN8qT4lk


----------



## the 48th regulator

https://youtu.be/07Y0cy-nvAg


----------



## devil39

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SjfspM5sDIA


----------



## Bruce Monkhouse

devil39 said:
			
		

> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SjfspM5sDIA



What the heck is that?? :rofl:


----------



## devil39

Bruce Monkhouse said:
			
		

> What the heck is that?? :rofl:



Clearly you need to listen to Sirius XMU and have a couple teenagers in the house!  A top song this year...2016 not 1986.   :threat:

Along with this one from Savages, and they put on an excellent concert.....

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kvvhHT0B5ck


----------



## Bruce Monkhouse

OMG.   When did I get old?? :rofl:


----------



## Slashman555

Been listening to a lot of Angel Vivaldi and five finger death punch, in flames and Jared Dines lately

Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## jollyjacktar

Recently discovered Bobby Baking.  A young guy from Quebec,  love his voice.


----------



## AbdullahD

jollyjacktar said:
			
		

> Recently discovered Bobby Baking.  A young guy from Quebec,  love his voice.



Does he do that song that has the lyrics "gave you a gun and looked just like the sun"? Or something to that effect? If so, I agree, I really enjoy his Music (at least, what I have heard).


----------



## jollyjacktar

I don't know.  I listened to his interview on CBC Radio one day on the drive home from work.  They played a song of his "Leonard Cohen" and I was hooked on his voice.  Was given his latest album, "Summer Is Gone" for Christmas, am enjoying it very much.


----------



## AbdullahD

jollyjacktar said:
			
		

> I don't know.  I listened to his interview on CBC Radio one day on the drive home from work.  They played a song of his "Leonard Cohen" and I was hooked on his voice.  Was given his latest album, "Summer Is Gone" for Christmas, am enjoying it very much.



Well, I am CBC junkie and it sounds like the guy I am thinking of. Good to know he is not a one hit wonder.


----------



## jollyjacktar

He has a number of albums out.


----------



## mariomike

1963 baby!
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=io7taNUIly4

Ever since the world began, it's been that way for man
And women were created to make love their destiny
Then why should true love be so complicated, oh yeah?


----------



## jollyjacktar

AbdullahD said:
			
		

> Does he do that song that has the lyrics "gave you a gun and looked just like the sun"? Or something to that effect? If so, I agree, I really enjoy his Music (at least, what I have heard).



Bloody autocorrect,  yes that is him Bobby Bazini, the track is C'est La Vie off the Summer Is Gone album.


----------



## jollyjacktar

Driving back to Notawa,  I've discovered The Best of The White Stripes are awesome driving tunes.  The album is pretty long and the songs are like Red Bull for the ears.  Very energetic.


----------



## the 48th regulator

ROLLING STONES Sympathy for the devil 1969 Hyde park


Technoviking thought you would appreciate this too!


----------



## the 48th regulator

The Chambers Brothers - Time Has Come Today


----------



## the 48th regulator

The Beatles - Don't Let Me Down


----------



## the 48th regulator

devil39 said:
			
		

> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SjfspM5sDIA



That was awesome!!!!!

And to you...

https://youtu.be/CpP1oYNsXwI


----------



## the 48th regulator

Dr. Dre - The Next Episode ft. Snoop Dogg, Kurupt, Nate Dogg (Explicit Version)


Had the privilege to see Snoop at his exclusive birthday gig in Toronto.  We had the first table, with bottle service!!!!  He opened up with this song, I was few feet away from him.  Amazing night!!!


----------



## the 48th regulator

Barry McGuire - Eve Of Destruction


----------



## the 48th regulator

Nirvana - Where did you sleep last night - Unplugged in New York

Click picture for experience!!


----------



## the 48th regulator

The Avalanches - 'Frontier Psychiatrist'


----------



## the 48th regulator

Mungo Jerry - In The Summertime ORIGINAL 1970


----------



## the 48th regulator

Iggy Pop - The Passenger

click pic


----------



## the 48th regulator

Metallica - Turn the Page

 :gottree:


----------



## mariomike

My favorite era in music?

AFTER they drafted Elvis into the Army, and BEFORE the Beatles. 

Listening now to the greatest Christmas album ever. ( in my opinion )

It was released on November 22, 1963 - does that date sound familiar?

My mother bought it and played it at Christmas for years.

"A Christmas Gift for You from Phil Spector"
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6pVon5xDARc

Phil gives Christmas his Wall of Sound treatment.

Oscar Levant and Phil Spector were two of my greatest heroes in music. They both went on to prove that there is indeed a very fine line between genius and insanity. I'm not a psychiatrist, but I think they both crossed that line.

Creepy Phil even gives a creepy little Christmas speech at the end.

It just seemed like a great few years to me. North America had survived the Cuban Missile Crisis. That must have been a good feeling. JFK was in office most of those years. There seemed to be no better time to look good, kick ass, and get laid.

There's been a lot of good music before, and since. I just believe those few short years were the high water mark in music. Before the civil unrest in the cities and Draft protests. Drugs. Crime. Terrorism.


----------



## beachdown

Right now.......

Running With The Devil  >


----------



## the 48th regulator

Nate Diaz high lights 2016 - I'm a soldier


----------



## beachdown

Right now.....

Thunderstruck...AC/DC


----------



## a_majoor

Trip down memory lane: Mick Jones playing "Train in Vain (Stand By Me)"

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3wU65Ka0Lq8

And the official video:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eNot47WRBFk

Enjoy!


----------



## observor 69

Just got a recommend for :


.@arkellsmusic make an early play for song of the summer. Love the swagger here.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vQvp6EghJ18&t=5s

Great sound.


----------



## a_majoor

New Pornographers: Whiteout conditions


----------



## a_majoor

Sometimes you stumble over something so out there.......

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gvX9GxDDPYc


----------



## Roger123

the 48th regulator said:
			
		

> Nate Diaz high lights 2016 - I'm a soldier



     I know that this is a music thread, but Nate Diaz surprises the hell out of me when I think he is going to lose. Wanted him to win against Cerrone, thought he was going to get killed before the fight, and he puts on a striking clinic. Against Conor ( first fight), thought he would be put away in a round, and he finishes in the 2nd. That fight, I have never been more glued to a television screen and celebrated so emphatically afterwards. Just awesome.


----------



## Ajacied34

I'll probably get a little flak for this but..
Ed Sheeran Galway Girl is just too catchy for me not to imagine that was actually me going on a pub crawl with Saoirse Ronan.


----------



## Roger123

Ajacied34 said:
			
		

> I'll probably get a little flak for this but..
> Ed Sheeran Galway Girl is just too catchy for me not to imagine that was actually me going on a pub crawl with Saoirse Ronan.


Soooo...Im not the only one


----------



## a_majoor

Great song from Montreal band Stars: Elevator Love Song


----------



## a_majoor

Bet you never heard an Aerosmith cover like _this_ before: Dream On - Postmodern Jukebox ft. Morgan James


----------



## dapaterson

Kryptonite - 3 Doors Down


----------



## observor 69

dapaterson said:
			
		

> Kryptonite - 3 Doors Down


Thanks for the link, great group, great sound.  :nod:


----------



## medicineman

Baden Guy said:
			
		

> Thanks for the link, great group, great sound.  :nod:



Saw them in concert last fall with a new album - no bad songs on it.

MM


----------



## mariomike

Sukiyaki 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dK3ATi_fFXY


----------



## pbi

Roger123 said:
			
		

> Soooo...Im not the only one



Hey! Me too! Me too!


----------



## pbi

Thucydides said:
			
		

> Sometimes you stumble over something so out there.......
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gvX9GxDDPYc



Wow. Great. And if you liked that, you'll love this:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NFUZ5d_ukxc


----------



## garb811

I Heard it Round and Round the Grapevine

All I can say is wow


----------



## a_majoor

Sometimes nostalgia is frightening. Did I _really_ listen to that in the day?

The Tubes: White punks on dope (live)


----------



## dimsum

I've been on a bit of a remix kick lately, and Postmodern Jukebox is pretty good.  They remix current (and not so current) songs in various forms from Big Band to Motown to everything in between.  

Teaser:  https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HW0o_BuCqfM


----------



## mariomike

What are you listening to/fav type of music  

For me, after Elvis got drafted, and before the so called "British Invasion".

This musical era has traditionally been perceived as the decline of rock and roll.

( Elvis drafted. The death of Buddy Holly, The Big Bopper and Ritchie Valens. The retirement of Little Richard. Prosecutions of Jerry Lee Lewis and Chuck Berry. The payola scandal. )

American Grafitti: "Rock and roll's been going down hill ever since Buddy Holly died."

But, some of my favorite music came out of this period. Maybe because I connect it with early childhood memories.

Doo wop. The rise of the girl groups. Phil Spector and his "Wall of Sound". The "Brill Building sound." Surf music. 

Such as, "Footsteps" by Steve Lawrence.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dZJbH0c0qYY

Walkin' away from me.
Why did ya say goodbye?
Why did ya make me cry?
Now ev'ry day I wonder 
Why, why, a-why, why, why, why?
Footsteps, Footsteps, Footsteps, Footsteps, Footsteps.


----------



## dapaterson

Sixpence None The Richer - There She Goes


----------



## a_majoor

Interesting swing remix/retake of "Take on me" (Ah-Ha)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=y5z7cYSbsFU


----------



## a_majoor

Vikings and Skrælings on stage for the first time since L'Anse aux Meadows in 1000AD: Heilung | LIFA - Krigsgaldr LIVE


----------



## Cloud Cover

I've been enjoying a lot of the new talent coming up through the Canadian Indie-Folk scene: a band from Toronto named Wild Rivers has some good stuff (Heart Attack) : https://youtu.be/n3MPasiToGw

And something I listen to at work when I have the chance: WOGN (Waves of good noise)- a youtube channel of great new music. www.youtube.com/waveofgoodnoise


----------



## a_majoor

And now for some more weirdness from the Land of the Rising Sun: BAND-MAIKO / secret MAIKO lips


----------



## dapaterson

It's a bootleg upload of a stage musical.  Black Watch.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wHTpk0YOr58


----------



## a_majoor

Another one of those strange things impossible to categorize by usual western standards: 和楽器バンド / 千本桜

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=K_xTet06SUo&feature=youtu.be


----------



## MarkOttawa

The Tokens: "The Lion Sleeps Tonight"--live video:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FGl5ReYunoY

1939 South African original:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mrrQT4WkbNE&feature=youtu.be

Mark
Ottawa


----------



## Journeyman

Old Movie Stars Dance to Uptown Funk  (timing and choreography is a bit better than the Ceremonial Guard) op:

YouTube LINK


----------



## observor 69

Journeyman said:
			
		

> Old Movie Stars Dance to Uptown Funk  (timing and choreography is a bit better than the Ceremonial Guard) op:
> 
> YouTube LINK



How did you come upon this ..  Loved it.


----------



## Journeyman

Baden Guy said:
			
		

> How did you come upon this ..  Loved it.


Too much free time.  ;D


----------



## dapaterson

A little seasonal music.

SLASHSTREET BOYS - “I'LL KILL YOU THAT WAY" (OFFICIAL BACKSTREET BOYS PARODY)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oliCVn7Ic68


----------



## dapaterson

Steve Perry.  Journey.  Peanuts.

https://youtu.be/g_3ozCDBTew?t=18


----------



## dapaterson

Big Daddy performing that classic 1950s doo-wop song, "Born to Run".

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=f255rFs_6K0


----------



## CBH99

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YsgP8LkEopM


A bit unusual, I know.  Not very mainstream.  And the music video is like 10 minutes long.  Listen to it in the background from time to time, always enjoyed the video & song  =)


----------



## observor 69

Approximately Jane
Twitter
‏Following @sgtjanedoe

Maroon 5 hooks all so bland and yet stuck in my subconscious I start humming along 30 seconds before I even recognize what song it's supposed to be.

Girls like you. 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cBVGlBWQzuc
‏


----------



## tomahawk6

I am hooked on this French Army "chant" or song. Its called Mort. I don't know what they are singing but its well done. Its by  RIPMA 4th company. I know the unit 8th Marine Parachute Regiment.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ow3eYrmUNgE


----------



## Kat Stevens

Makes the Highland 110/min look like a sprint to the mess hall.


----------



## tomahawk6

Whats it like 88 steps ? Your observation is funny.


----------



## mariomike

tomahawk6 said:
			
		

> I am hooked on this French Army "chant" or song.



I like the American "Duckworth Chant",
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3owoYQazL9o

"The Captain rides in a jeep,

the Sergeant rides in a truck,

the General rides in a limousine,

but we're just out of luck!"


----------



## tomahawk6

We had one Old King Cole. 

https://www.bing.com/videos/search?q=Army+song+Old+King+Cole&view=detail&mid=C54B79F39EDCDA974A08C54B79F39EDCDA974A08&FORM=VIRE


----------



## tomahawk6

This company must have finished PT as no one had their pants bloused as I had seen in other French Army videos. Another thing that stood out was the liberal tatoo policy. One soldier had one above the color which would be a no no in the US.


----------



## a_majoor

From the OMG files; Pinky and the Brain finally _*did*_ take over the world....

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OqMs9WsJg2k


----------



## PPCLI Guy

Perhaps one of the best live rock performances ever...and if you are familiar with Neil Peart's story, and specifically the Ghost Rider chapter, this is when he returned to perform, in his Time Machine, perhaps cementing his reputation as one the the greatest drummers ever.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VoTxTM6kBuU


----------



## vonGarvin

PPCLI Guy said:
			
		

> Perhaps one of the best live rock performances ever...and if you are familiar with Neil Peart's story, and specifically the Ghost Rider chapter, this is when he returned to perform, in his Time Machine, perhaps cementing his reputation as one the the greatest drummers ever.
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VoTxTM6kBuU



Thank you for sharing this.  I had no idea that Neil Peart went through such heartbreak.


----------



## vonGarvin

Though not a fan of the late Mr Bowie, I had the utmost respect for him and his music.  Some of his songs really appealed to me.  Especially this one


----------



## observor 69

This one "Inglourious Basterds - Cat People by David Bowie " 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bM5mTEavepU


----------



## a_majoor

Some more from out on the edge of music: Kælan Mikla - Kalt


----------



## Cloud Cover

PPCLI Guy said:
			
		

> Perhaps one of the best live rock performances ever...and if you are familiar with Neil Peart's story, and specifically the Ghost Rider chapter, this is when he returned to perform, in his Time Machine, perhaps cementing his reputation as one the the greatest drummers ever.
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VoTxTM6kBuU



“We've taken care of everything
From words you read and to songs you sing
The pictures that give pleasure to your eyes.
It's one for all and all for one
We work together, common sons.
Never need to wonder how or why.
We are the Priests of the Temples of Syrinx
Our great computers fill our hallowed halls.
We are the Priests of the Temples of Syrinx
All the gifts of life are held within our walls
...
Attention, all Planets of the Solar Federation...
Attention, all Planets of the Solar Federation...
Attention, all Planets of the Solar Federation.
We have assumed control.
We have assumed control.
We have assumed control.



Read more: Rush - 2112 Lyrics | Metro Lyrics”

What prescient lyrics that Peart described Google, Amazon and Apple in an album released 43 years ago on April Fools Day.


----------



## haiduk

Something from the new Haiduk album - '_Exomancer_'

Blackened death metal (Calgary).

Haiduk – _Evil Art_
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4a8_Vt7L_q4


----------



## Bruce Monkhouse

A song you don't ever think could be covered but the Headstones rock out 'The Wreck of the Edmund Fitzgerald"....awesome.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Y8LBkYjniTU


----------



## dapaterson

Adam Sandler has a fantastic tribute to his friend Chris Farley.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Tp2qkhHU0Mw


----------



## Cloud Cover

Bruce Monkhouse said:
			
		

> A song you don't ever think could be covered but the Headstones rock out 'The Wreck of the Edmund Fitzgerald"....awesome.
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Y8LBkYjniTU



Hey that guy looks familiar!!!!


----------



## garb811

So not a full on music video but sort of a greatest hits medley. I have never been a super big Celine fan but I do have to say, this was a very pleasant surprise and definitely wasn't what I pictured an episode with her would be like.

Céline Dion Carpool Karaoke

Two thumbs up!


----------



## FJAG

If you're a fan of the music in the Greatest Showman, then you might find these two videos of when they first presented the songs during a "table read" to executives to get the movie green lit. There's even more passion and energy in them than the final production. Both start slow and build.

Keala Settle's "This is me" https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XLFEvHWD_NE

Hugh Jackman's "From Now On" https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PluaPvhkIMU

Here are the two final versions from the film:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CjxugyZCfuw

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XyIDxpUJ10Q

Enjoy.

 :cheers:


----------



## dapaterson

Lukas Graham - 7 Years

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LHCob76kigA


----------



## dangerboy

Picked up the 40th anniversary vinyl release of Joy Division's classic album "Unknown Pleasures".

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IsT_PvMR4j4


----------



## dapaterson

King George sings a song to his former American subjects in the Broadway Musical Hamilton.  

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nn5e7vq5bqk


How can you not like a song with lyrics like:

Oceans rise, empires fall
We have seen each other through it all
And when push comes to shove
I will send a fully armed battalion to remind you of my love!


When you're gone, I'll go mad
So don't throw away this thing we had
Cuz when push comes to shove
I will kill your friends and family to remind you of my love


----------



## dapaterson

If you watched British shows in the late '70s, or read Enid Blyton's books, may I present the opening and closing theme from The Famous Five?


----------



## observor 69

Watched the movie "The Account" a few times and at the end this is the closing tune,
" I'm Just trying to leave something behind." Sung by the powerful voice of Sean Rowe. 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mSgnC5eQ5u0

To Leave Something Behind" by Sean Rowe
Download on iTunes: http://apple.co/2dxPS1S
Listen on Spotify: http://bit.ly/2cH5DSW


----------



## dapaterson

Shake It Out


----------



## dapaterson

The HU.

No, not that other band, with the similar sounding name, but the throat-singing Mongolian metal band.


----------



## FJAG

dapaterson said:
			
		

> The HU.
> 
> No, not that other band, with the similar sounding name, but the throat-singing Mongolian metal band.



Same group. Good stuff!

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pD1gDSao1eA

 :cheers:


----------



## dapaterson

FJAG said:
			
		

> Same group. Good stuff!
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pD1gDSao1eA
> 
> :cheers:



Still waiting to hear them sing

Namaig baga zaluugaasaa khoish
Bi möngön bömbög togloj baisan
Sokhogoos Braiton khürtel
Bi tedniig bügdiig ni toglokh yostoi baisan
Gekhdee bi tüün shig yum kharaagüi
Alivaa zugaa tsengeliin tankhimd
Ene dülii, sokhor khüükhed
Medeejiin khereg dundaj züü bömbög toglodog!


----------



## dapaterson

A mashup from the Broadway shows Hamilton and Dear Evan Hansen.

I have issues with Dear Evan Hansen, and with the song that's used for the mashup (not all people in mental distress can reach out; abandoning psych medications can be horrifically bad; there's some latent homophobia in at least one number) but this is an incredibly powerful song.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xxvOMJSogMQ


----------



## devil39

LCD Soundsystem "Dance Yrself Clean Live".  Great band, great song, and this live version is absolutely awesome..... at about 5 minutes in this song becomes pure performance joy


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sWSK-3CN4Nw


----------



## decopon689

Wow. Great. And if you liked that, you'll love this: https://www.flipbell.com/watch/tL4JilPhRBIYF6F


----------



## dapaterson

Postmodern Jukebox began as jazz musicians in NYC jamming, taking modern songs and giving them a vintage feel.

Over a billion YouTube views and a move to California later, they're still at it.

For example: Girls Just Wanna Have Fun - the early 1900s waltz https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5CPbg9ljE4M

The vintage jazz version of Living on a Prayer: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RMeN0CFNWmk


----------



## daftandbarmy

'Alexa.... play Yo Yo Ma.' is my morning mantra.

I'm no esthe, but that boy's good on the ol' Cello!


----------



## dapaterson

For a minute, I thought you said "Alexa, play Yo Ma Ma"


----------



## daftandbarmy

dapaterson said:
			
		

> For a minute, I thought you said "Alexa, play Yo Ma Ma"



Good idea.... stand by!

OK, there's no music associated with that, but she gives you a bunch of 'Yo Ma Ma' jokes....


----------



## dapaterson

Welcome to the Jungle as only Postmodern Jukebox can do it.


----------



## BeyondTheNow

dapaterson said:
			
		

> Welcome to the Jungle as only Postmodern Jukebox can do it.



They’re outstanding. ‘Love following them.


----------



## observor 69

I have been watching this one repeatedly for a few evenings.
Fun and a great tune. "Baby Got Back:" Sir Mix-A-Lot with the Seattle Symphony
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=w59e20ijOpE


----------



## dapaterson

Stravinsky - Rite of Spring

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EkwqPJZe8ms


----------



## Bruce Monkhouse

Fixed a record player last month, and finally hooked up a preamp for it, so spent yesterday locked into my mancave listening to a slew of great Canadian vinyl...FIST, Pukka Orchestra, Luba [original EP] Lighthouse, Teaze, and some Good Brothers. [when I foolishly traded all my vinyl in for one double Buzzcocks CD back in 2003 I at least kept some LP's that I didn't think would ever make it to CD format]

All this while sorting out the over 3000 45's I bought for a song [insert groan here] a few weeks ago.  Only needed 50 for my juke box but hey, good way to self isolate....


----------



## OldSolduer

Don't Stand So Close To Me


----------



## garb811

Barenaked Ladies - Lovers in a Dangerous Time (SelfieCamJam)


----------



## AmmoTech90

My cousin's band.  Four Scottish guys, all from different musical backgrounds, making some pretty good American influenced folk music.

https://youtu.be/lz8wngQtlaU


----------



## OldSolduer

A Country Boy Can Survive

Bocephus


----------



## dapaterson

In the early days, Simon & Garfunkel were basically Sylvia Plath set to music.  A brief set from Toronto in 1966.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fu9ATbLE72I


----------



## Cloud Cover

Strombo: John Prine played in my living room.  
This was actually one of the most smooth sounding John Prine that Ive heard in many years: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=w5Rkm_dqm7A&feature=youtu.be


----------



## garb811

Disturbed - Sound of Silence (World in lockdown due to Covid 19)


----------



## dapaterson

Watching the 2012 UK stadium show of Jesus Christ Superstar.  Available for free this weekend only on YouTube.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GpO4ohqx3os&feature=emb_logo


----------



## FJAG

dapaterson said:
			
		

> Watching the 2012 UK stadium show of Jesus Christ Superstar.  Available for free this weekend only on YouTube.
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GpO4ohqx3os&feature=emb_logo



Absolutely fabulous show. Tim Minchin as Judas was simply amazing. Thanks for this.

 :cheers:


----------



## dapaterson

FJAG said:
			
		

> Absolutely fabulous show. Tim Minchin as Judas was simply amazing. Thanks for this.
> 
> :cheers:



They're releasing a show every weekend; last weekend was "Joseph and the Amazing Technicolor Dreamcoat" (which I learned about after the availability was closed).

I am also a fan of the musical "Matilda" that Tim Minchin did the music for (the second act number "When I Grow Up" utterly gutted me because of things going on around me at the time I saw it).

I saw a unique production of JCS about a year ago - a group called the Confidential Musical Theatre Project put it on.  The casting is done through online auditions; the performers rehearse individually in private; and the first (and only) time they perform together is in front of the audience.


----------



## FJAG

dapaterson said:
			
		

> They're releasing a show every weekend; last weekend was "Joseph and the Amazing Technicolor Dreamcoat" (which I learned about after the availability was closed).
> 
> I am also a fan of the musical "Matilda" that Tim Minchin did the music for (the second act number "When I Grow Up" utterly gutted me because of things going on around me at the time I saw it).
> 
> I saw a unique production of JCS about a year ago - a group called the Confidential Musical Theatre Project put it on.  The casting is done through online auditions; the performers rehearse individually in private; and the first (and only) time they perform together is in front of the audience.



Every once in a while a song will grab you like that. I had that recently listening to two numbers from "The Great Showman" - not the movie itself (which was very good) but from when the producers were putting on a table read and presenting the songs in order to get the movie "green lit".

"From now on." - https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PluaPvhkIMU

"This is me" - https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XLFEvHWD_NE

Never fail to choke me up. 

 :cheers:


----------



## observor 69

FJAG said:
			
		

> Every once in a while a song will grab you like that. I had that recently listening to two numbers from "The Great Showman" - not the movie itself (which was very good) but from when the producers were putting on a table read and presenting the songs in order to get the movie "green lit".
> 
> "From now on." - https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PluaPvhkIMU
> 
> "This is me" - https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XLFEvHWD_NE
> 
> Never fail to choke me up.
> 
> :cheers:



Thank you, Thank you!! Absolutely great voices and humanity! 

Staff Edit to fix quote box.


----------



## AmmoTech90

At the recommendation of a friend, Aesop Rock, The Impossible Kid.  Not my normal but grabs you in and holds you.


----------



## daftandbarmy

Stiff Little Fingers.... 

True combat rock from a quiet little Belfast band that I used to listen to, and I've just found them on YouTube, which is awesome:

Nobody's Hero
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=547izJzwNTE

Alternative Ulster
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nTO7nXw4StY

Tin Soldiers
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=R8z_sAJGJ_c

Suspect Device
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iiToT9Gqq-I&list=RDB-4AOkbVtco&index=9

Wasted Life
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uDmByw4UYq8&list=RDB-4AOkbVtco&index=7


----------



## FJAG

And now for something a wee bit more traditional - Clanadonia:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Vs4iET4n0mU&list=RDVs4iET4n0mU&start_radio=1&t=2

 ;D


----------



## tomahawk6

The Parting Glass sung by the Face Vocal Band and the Drop Kick Murphys Rose Tatoo and the Fighting 69th.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2Sql9X4H0VY&list=RDMM2Sql9X4H0VY&start_radio=1

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9d8SzG4FPyM&list=RDMM2Sql9X4H0VY&index=3

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7N73CrrPxB0


----------



## tomahawk6

I like Guerre Guerre,Vente Vent.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=STSiaaAb7iM


----------



## FJAG

tomahawk6 said:
			
		

> I like Guerre Guerre,Vente Vent.
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=STSiaaAb7iM



That's one chubby paratrooper there starting at 1:11

 ;D


----------



## tomahawk6

I agree but the Spanish Foreign Legion is a bit overweight as well.  ;D


----------



## tomahawk6

French Navy bagpipes playing the March of Robert Bruce.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eEsDynBjxII&t=8s


----------



## tomahawk6

Something that should appeal here.Guard of Honor at the Queens Scotish residence.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cwmIX2tXuZU


----------



## dapaterson

The nineteen seventies gave us the greatest music of all time.  Case in point:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xDfdK2pXj9o&fbclid=IwAR14DfUnWT_ZhBmEYEvEskfWuPk3RukTKuYDPIUD7kaM0LfQ0ifBTSe6lXM


----------



## observor 69

Saturday Night Fever (Bee Gees, You Should be Dancing) John Travolta
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LUID0jSh2Ic

Inspired by this NY Times article:
https://www.nytimes.com/2020/11/21/opinion/sunday/donald-trump-princess-diana.html?action=click&algo=bandit-all-surfaces&block=trending_recirc&fellback=false&imp_id=144384363&impression_id=bc8e8042-2c30-11eb-8395-e955c173e3b3&index=2&pgtype=Article&region=footer&req_id=244266436&surface=most-popular


----------



## Bruce Monkhouse

Relic Kings [formally Blackstone], some awesome Canadian rock from Moose Factory, Ontario.


----------



## observor 69

Just got through watching "Extreme Ways " with Jason Bourne.
Lately, I am stumbling upon some great songs in movies. This is one of them.

Background music for rolling of the credits, "Extreme Ways by Moby."
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5hLEgEXIpik

And another favourite : https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pU9JAvZGaIg
Heros by David Bowie


----------



## PPCLI Guy

Baden Guy said:
			
		

> And another favourite : https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pU9JAvZGaIg
> Heros by David Bowie



That version lets his voice shine.. I like it,

This is also a great showcase for his voice, and his soul...not sure anyone else should try to cover Nina....

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YsqlXkkEKxI


----------



## Kat Stevens

Baden Guy said:
			
		

> Just got through watching "Extreme Ways " with Jason Bourne.
> Lately, I am stumbling upon some great songs in movies. This is one of them.
> 
> Background music for rolling of the credits, "Extreme Ways by Moby."
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5hLEgEXIpik



Fun fact; He did a different version of the song for every Bourne movie.


----------



## a_majoor

The HU, "Sad but True"

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QpxA_ZxGX_M

Genghis Khan's descendants graciously allowed Motorhead to cover this song.....


----------



## dapaterson

Tim Hawkins on National Anthems.

Including covers of the US national anthem by Bob Marley, Neil Young, Dave Mathews and Bob Dylan.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2Pb80dbVUKM


----------



## medicineman

Mr Brightside by The Killers - https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QVlfINuDdKE&list=RD3mLPxaCTvzc&index=2

MM


----------



## FJAG

Phil Spector died. He was a controversial figure, at best, but, man, he created some great sounds.

Listening to the Blossoms/Crystals "He's a Rebel". I'll follow that with a whole lot of Ronette's stuff.

🙂


----------



## mariomike

Phil did have his "quirks". He was described as, "Talented, but flawed."

Ronnie recalled that he installed a gold coffin with a glass top in the basement, promising that he would kill her and display corpse if she ever left him.

I remember my aunt, who wasn't much older than me, listening to Phil's "girl groups" on her transistor radio.


----------



## OldSolduer

Queen. 

Somebody to Love.


----------



## Furniture

Spotify just played a song I'd never heard before called "Breakfast in Hell" Slaid Cleves, and as sucker for a good story song, it is now part of my rotation.


----------



## dapaterson

There are two types of people in the world: those who believe Audra McDonald is the world's greatest living Broadway performer, and those who are wrong.  Here she is performing Jason Robert Brown's Stars & The Moon.


----------



## dapaterson

I think I've come up with the new CAF language testing paradigm: If you can listen to Vincent Vallières' "On va s'aimer encore" without getting a tear in your eye, you need to go back for more French training.



> Au bout de nos doutes
> Au bout de la route
> Au-delà de la mort
> On va s'aimer encore


----------



## Bruce Monkhouse

Headstones T-shirt and new CD's are in.....an evening of great Canadian music ahead.


----------



## Weinie

Bruce Monkhouse said:


> Headstones T-shirt and new CD's are in.....an evening of great Canadian music ahead.


Love the Headstones.


----------



## devil39

Shame - "Snow Day"    Some great Brit post-punk.  Sounds of Mars Volta, and Joy Division to my palette....


----------



## OldSolduer

I created my own Dusk Till Dawn playlist consisting of CCR`s darker bluesy hits. Suzie Q etc


----------



## medicineman

Been listening to The Killers lately...


----------



## OldSolduer

OldSolduer said:


> I created my own Dusk Till Dawn playlist consisting of CCR`s darker bluesy hits. Suzie Q etc


And I included After Dark by Tino and Tarantula!


----------



## dapaterson

Kojax's daughter doing a 1920s style Lady GaGa cover (with a tapdancing sidekick)?  Check.


----------



## devil39

No Pasaran - Fucked Up

Maybe the best hardcore punk song ever written?   Sounds of old Porcelain Forehead for sure....


----------



## Bruce Monkhouse

A vinyl copy of "Selling England By The Pound' I just picked up......sheer genius...


----------



## Weinie

Bruce Monkhouse said:


> A vinyl copy of "Selling England By The Pound' I just picked up......sheer genius...


Wow, and almost 50 years old. Good on you.


----------



## torg003

Just in case you haven't, you should also try; "Foxtrot" and "Nursery Crimes".


----------



## mariomike

Heard this one today for the first time in many years,

"A Dear John letter".






Reminded me of the surprise Dear John video in Jarhead. In front of his unit.

Or, "Triz" Trzcinski in Stalag 17 after reading a letter from home,

I believe it. My wife says, "Darling, you won't believe it, but I found the most adorable baby on our doorstep and I've decided to keep it for our very own. Now you won't believe it, but it's got exactly my eyes and nose." Why does she keep saying I won't believe it? I believe it! I believe it.



Ain't no use in going back

Jody's got your Cadillac

Ain't no use in going home

Jody's got your girl and gone

Ain't no use in feeling blue

Jody's got your sister too!
​


----------



## Bruce Monkhouse

I had no idea Rush put out a 45 before their very first album.


----------



## daftandbarmy




----------



## Weinie

Bruce Monkhouse said:


> I had no idea Rush put out a 45 before their very first album.


Geddy Lee sounds about 12 years old.


----------



## dapaterson

If you've caught "Tick, Tick... Boom!" at the movies or on Netflix, and you're a Broadway fan, there's a great article about that massive Easter egg in the whole performance of the song "Sunday" in Harper's Bazaar.  How “Tick, Tick…Boom!” Pulled Off Its Surprise All-Star Musical Number


----------



## dapaterson

The final hat has been finished.  Time to eat a meat pie.


----------



## dapaterson

Midnight Shine covering Neil Young's Heart of Gold, with the final chorus in Mushkegowuk Cree.


----------



## dapaterson

A sea shanty, from a trailer park by the sea.


----------



## AmmoTech90

Some Scottish indy stuff, re-living my youth.


----------



## dapaterson

An Adele / Lady Gaga mashup to start the year.


----------



## medicineman

This popped up on my iTunes feed last night on the way home from work - turns out they're from Langley, BC


----------



## AmmoTech90




----------



## dapaterson

We've all been there...


----------



## Bruce Monkhouse

Never been a big Who fan, but is there a better side of a story album* then side 3 of Tommy?   "Go to the mirror boy."
Might just do it one more time before side 4.

* of course Rush 2112 but it's only one album side


----------



## Bruce Monkhouse

Still has it at 72 years old.......not a fan of his version of Rock & Roll, but after that its just awesome.


----------



## Blackadder1916

Bruce Monkhouse said:


> Still has it at 72 years old.......not a fan of his version of Rock & Roll, but after that its just awesome.



Only 72?  Would have thought he was older, if I gave it any thought at all.  Saw him perform live once, fifty-one years ago at the Thomson Student Centre at MUN.  The tickets were $2.50.

(Edited to add)

Some things from The Muse, student paper at MUN, Mar 1971


----------



## Bruce Monkhouse

Blackadder1916 said:


> Only 72?  Would have thought he was older, if I gave it any thought at all.  Saw him perform live once, fifty-one years ago at the Thomson Student Centre at MUN.  The tickets were $2.50.


My bad....74.
Last time for me was about 5 years ago at Casino Rama, still a great show.


----------



## medicineman

The new Imgagine Dragons album Mercury Pt 1 has some songs that reminds me a bit too much of work these days...


----------



## dapaterson

Shared without comment.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1549785186400739329


----------



## Bruce Monkhouse

Some retro Camper Van Beethoven


Everyday I get up and pray to Jah
And he increases the number of clocks
By exactly one
Everybody's coming home for lunch these days
Last night there were skinheads on my lawn
Take the skinheads bowling
Take them bowling
Take the skinheads bowling
Take them bowling
Some people say bowling alleys
got big lanes
(Got big lanes)
(Got big lanes)
Some people say that bowling alleys
all look the same


----------



## torg003

Albums ; Tragically Hip - Live at the Roxy, The Tea Party - Blood Moon Rising, Halestorm - Back from the Dead


----------



## torg003

Now I'm listening to April Wine - Live at the El Mocambo.  Great live album, but APRIL WINE LIVE is even better (IMO).


----------



## Bruce Monkhouse

In the process of righting a very musical wrong in my life.......listening to Carole King's "Tapestry" for the very first time.


----------



## torg003

Not trying to take over this thread, but I thought it worth mentioning that I picked up a new Rolling Stones release of old material.  The reason I mention it is that it's "El Mocambo 1977", the Stones gig that April Wine opened for and resulted in the "Live at the El Mocambo" recording I mentioned earlier.  This Stones album (that I'm listening to right now) contains a lot of classic Stones tracks with some blues standards.  Can't believe how good (sonically) this sounds, you wouldn't know it was recorded in '77.  The people who mastered the tracks did a great job. 
Anyway, if you're a Stones fan, I highly recommend it.


----------



## Dana381

I've been listening to Colter Wall a lot lately. He is an excellent story teller.


----------



## Bruce Monkhouse

My go-to when a project I'm working on is being a dickweed.......Sun Arise- Alice Cooper.
1971......wow and sigh...


----------



## dapaterson

Released 12 September 2006.  MCR.  Welcome To The Black Parade.


----------



## torg003

Yes, it's me again.  Listening to the new Ozzy album, "Patient Number 9".  It's quite good (IMO), better than the previous one (Ordinary Man), though that was good as well.


----------



## Weinie

torg003 said:


> Yes, it's me again.  Listening to the new Ozzy album, "Patient Number 9".  It's quite good (IMO), better than the previous one (Ordinary Man), though that was good as well.


Listened to Ahead by a Century and Wheat Kings yesterday. Fantastic songs.


----------



## torg003

ABC and WK are fantastic songs for sure.  But then we're talking about the Tragically Hip (and IMO practically all their songs are fantastic). 
Not sure why you quoted my opinion of the new Ozzie album.


----------



## Bruce Monkhouse

Triumvirat- Spartacus.
Need to find a vinyl copy of Illusions On a Double Dimple.


----------



## Weinie

torg003 said:


> ABC and WK are fantastic songs for sure.  But then we're talking about the Tragically Hip (and IMO practically all their songs are fantastic).
> Not sure why you quoted my opinion of the new Ozzie album.


My computer automatically quotes the post I am responding to.


----------



## torg003

Strange.
Anyway, listened to a new album I got today, deluxe double album re-release of the Tea Party's first album (titled, "The Tea Party".  The original release (in 1991) was only a few thousand copies and had some songs that were also on the second album, "Splendor Solas".  Great Canadian band.  Believe it or not, saw them in concert a number of years ago here in Red Deer.


----------



## Bruce Monkhouse

torg003 said:


> Strange.
> Anyway, listened to a new album I got today, deluxe double album re-release of the Tea Party's first album (titled, "The Tea Party".  The original release (in 1991) was only a few thousand copies and had some songs that were also on the second album, "Splendor Solas".  Great Canadian band.  Believe it or not, saw them in concert a number of years ago here in Red Deer.


They just wrapped up a summer tour....


----------



## torg003

But they didn't come to Red Deer. 
Not that I blame them.  That concert I mentioned was cut short due to some dumb fuck releasing pepper spray (or some other irritant) which caused the club to be evacuated.  The band was gracious enough to reschedule the gig a few months later.  Not surprisingly, that was the last time they played Red Deer.
Anyway, getting a bit off topic here, sorry.


----------



## torg003

Judas Priest - "Firepower", from 2018.  Sounds good so far.


----------



## Bruce Monkhouse

The soundtrack album of my youth.......Welcome To My Nightmare.   
Next will be his newest, Detroit Stories.    Alice has hardly lost a thing in 50 years.


----------



## torg003

Bruce Monkhouse said:


> The soundtrack album of my youth.......Welcome To My Nightmare.
> Next will be his newest, Detroit Stories.    Alice has hardly lost a thing in 50 years.


Totally agree!


----------



## devil39

Wet Leg.  One of the best albums and new bands in the last year imo


----------



## Furniture

devil39 said:


> Wet Leg.  One of the best albums and new bands in the last year imo


It is a catchy song, but as an Islander (real, not a fake one like people from Vancouver Island, or NL)  when I watch that video all I see is a punk rock Anne of Green Gables.

I've been hitting repeat on this tune a lot lately. I like most of his mainstream stuff.


----------



## Kat Stevens

devil39 said:


> Wet Leg.  One of the best albums and new bands in the last year imo


Holy memories of Flying Lizards!


----------



## torg003

Right now, listening to Colin James - BAD HABITS.  Great blues album, though that could be said of most (if not all) of Colin's records.  Will listen to "Rooftops and Satellites" next.


----------



## dapaterson

Just found out about Broken Peach.  This one's for Halloween.


----------



## Kat Stevens

dapaterson said:


> Just found out about Broken Peach.  This one's for Halloween.


They put a lot into their videos, for sure.


----------



## dapaterson

Just discovered Me First and the Gimme Gimmes, a punk cover band that covers non-punk songs.


----------



## devil39

2022's answer to Beastie Boys "Sabotage".  Militarie Gun "Can't Get None"


----------



## Bruce Monkhouse

dapaterson said:


> Just discovered Me First and the Gimme Gimmes, a punk cover band that covers non-punk songs.


If you're going 'cover', go Canadian.







And just because everytime I have to play it on Youtube instead of on vinyl I get pissed.  I thought for sure it would come out on an album but nope, just the 300 copies of the single on vinyl.  Probably the newest holy grail of vinyl....[not safe for work and /or sensitive people.]


----------



## Bruce Monkhouse

Went to get skates sharpened and grabbed the new Headstones CD.

Let's listen, shall we....


----------



## torg003

I've got that one.  Pretty good one in my opinion.


----------



## Bruce Monkhouse

torg003 said:


> I've got that one.  Pretty good one in my opinion.


Two listens and I love it......I wasn't really taken with Peopleskills, this more then makes up for that.


----------



## torg003

Just picked up the new DISTURBED album - Divisive, listening to it now.  Really good (if you're into Disturbed).


----------



## Fishbone Jones

The Whiskey Blues series.


----------



## Halifax Tar

The Yellowstone playlist on Spotify is pretty bang on.


----------



## Bruce Monkhouse

Found some CD's I burned when Napster was still a thing, listening to "retro #3", no playlist and its awesome..........  I had so forgotten how much I loved 'Candy" by Iggy Pop and Kate Pierson. [B-52's]


----------



## Bruce Monkhouse

Got the new turntable set up, didn't know that a lot of the old ones don't like the shallowness of the grooves on 'modern day' vinyl.  The shallower grooves allow for better sound then old records apparently, as I picked up the new Alice Cooper on vinyl and my stylus jumped like crazy.  All better now....

Oh yes,....listening to BTO 2.


----------



## dapaterson

We all know this guy...


----------



## ueo

Sam and Dave Greatest. Yes I'm that old, for the youngies see ref in Balushi's Blues Brothers.


----------



## dapaterson

It's that time of year again...


----------



## Bruce Monkhouse

Almost perfection.....


----------

